# Laurens Getting Married - 15th June 2013



## Lauren25

I wanted to wait to start my journal but i couldnt hold back!

My names Lauren and im 21 and ive been with Robert whose nearly 24 since Christmas eve 2009!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/laurenandrobertwedding-1.jpg

We have a gorgeous little boy called Bobby who is 1 next month!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/004-2.jpg


*The Engagment*

So getting to the engagement!! It was my 21st Birthday in February and we decided to go to Manchester to go shopping (this was my present of OH) so just the 2 of us went off and went for a day of shopping then back to the hotel, OH told me that i could have my presents that night as we would be up and out early on my actual birthday so i was all excited, he told me to get ready to go out then i could have them! I got all ready and got all excited for my presents! He told me to go and wait in the bathroom as he need to set up what him and Bobby had done! (He told me before that him and Bobby had done me something so i thought they'd made me a card, when he said he needed to set it up i thought ohh maybe its a birthday banner :dohh:)
I could hear music playing and he told me to come out, on the bed was a heart in rose petals with an envelope in the middle, he told me to open it and read it out. He had wrote a poem all about us and how when we met for my birthday he took me to manchester and to the same hotel and was saying if i would marry him, i couldnt read it as i was crying to much, he then got down on one knee and asked me to marry him :D
The music playing was a song list he had made with all songs about love/marriage etc, he had champayne on ice, he had everything!!

It was perfect and so thoughtful!!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/ring.png

*Bobby holding the ring* :cloud9:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/bobbyandring.png


I thought I'd edit the first post to add our new little addition to the family who is due 29th January :flower:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/b18d5fd3.jpg





​


----------



## Lauren25

26th July 2014

https://dwdf.daisypath.com/o3uY.png

We've chosen this date so we have plenty of time to save and also we're TTC so hopefully we'll have another baby by then! We knew we wanted July and a Saturday so we literally said the dates and picked one :thumbup:

*Thought I'd update with a new ticker with our real date*

15th June 2013


https://dwdf.daisypath.com/jYeJp1.png


​


----------



## KittieB

Congratulations on your engagement! Your engagement ring is gorgeous! Very unusual, I love it. I was 21 in february and my OH is nearly 24 too :) We're (hopefully) getting married in September 2013. Bobby is adorable, is he going to be a pageboy?

Have you looked at any venues yet? Or decided on a colour scheme?


----------



## Lauren25

KittieB said:


> Congratulations on your engagement! Your engagement ring is gorgeous! Very unusual, I love it. I was 21 in february and my OH is nearly 24 too :) We're (hopefully) getting married in September 2013. Bobby is adorable, is he going to be a pageboy?
> 
> Have you looked at any venues yet? Or decided on a colour scheme?

Thank you :)
Ohh how strange :haha:
Exciting, do you have a journal?
Thank you very much, yes he will be, he'll be 3 so i cant wait to see him all dressed up like his Daddy!
Will your LO be pageboy when he arives?

We've been looking at venues online but everything seems soooo expensive! We're booked in to view one in a few weeks but i think its going to be way out of our budget!


----------



## Lauren25

At the minute our top favourite is pale pink and turquoise which we think were going to stick with!!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/wedd.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/wed.png

I also love Peaches and cream

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/wedddd.png

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/weddd.png


On our list we also had:

- Bright yellow and white
- Black and white
- Pink and duck egg blue
- Pink and grey
- Bright red​


----------



## Lauren25

We have decided on our wedding party and asked everyone as we this wont change as its mainly family!

*Maid of Honor*

My cousin

*Bridesmaids*

OHs 2 cousins and SIL

*Flower Girls*

Our 2 nieces (will be 2 & 3 at the time)

*Page Boy*

Our son (will be 3 at the time)

*Best Man*

OHs best friend

*Ushers*

OHs brother, my brother and OHs two good friends​


----------



## Lauren25

We've booked in to go see a venue on Tuesday called Nailcote Hall. Its the place we both said we'd love to have (just from looks on the outside as neither of us have been inside before) its over budget but we were hoping we might be able to knock them down a bit/do bit ourselves etc but since then we've been told their not helpful and when they get you there tell you you have to have everything from them and you cant have on thing without the other etc so we're not holding our hopes!!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/nailcote.png

I feel like ive looked at every venue possible up to half a hour drive away from where we live and everywhere is soooo expensive!! Im now trying to think of places that arent big wedding venues or places that the main focus isnt on weddings but im not having much luck​


----------



## Lauren25

I haven't wrote on here in ages mainly because we're stuck on the date at the minute!
OH is due to come into some inheritance money as sadly his uncle past away over easter and as both of us desperately want to get married next year OH has said we will use that money is he gets it soon but obviously he has no clue when he'll be getting it so we are kind of left waiting to see if we can move the date to next year, hopefully 13th July 2013 the day before OHs birthday so we can celebrate that too!

It's so hard just looking at things, I really want to get booking but it's all a waiting game sadly!!​


----------



## Lauren25

Eeekkkkk I'm sooooo excited, we have decided to get married next year as we will have the money to do so!! I'm so so happy!

I can finally get into planning now!

We're going to view a venue tomorrow, it's called The Heart of England conference and events centre! I've heard lots and lots of good things about the place but have no clue what it's really like! They don't have many pictures online and when we've drove up you can't get into where the weddings are held! Heres the link below

https://www.heartofengland.co.uk/index.php/weddings_in_the_midlands/1

We're hoping for the date 13th July 2013, I love the date With the 13's and also it's the day before OHs birthday so it can all run into one! I asked the venue what dates they have and they have this one so it will all be a case of is it as good as people say and what's the price!!

We were TTC but now we've decided to put it on hold until we get married and try again!​


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats on deciding on next year :happydance:

I had my colours all picked out but now I have seen the peaches and cream colours, I am officially in love :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Lauren25

pink_bow said:


> Congrats on deciding on next year :happydance:
> 
> I had my colours all picked out but now I have seen the peaches and cream colours, I am officially in love :cloud9:
> 
> xx

I know it's gorgeous isn't it, It was so hard choosing between pink and turquoise and peaches and cream!


----------



## Lauren25

We fell in love With the venue it's exactly what we wanted. We wanted something relaxed more than a big posh hotel and this place was deffo relaxed! 
We got taken out to a massive terrace/decking area with all tables and chairs and massive umbrellas you could put up, this is where we would spend the time in between the ceremony and the meal, it looked out over 16.5 aches of beautiful land. We then got taken through to the marquee where the wedding breakfast would happen, it was huge and said had views over all the land. Then we got taken through into the evening room which she likened to a night club (won OH straight over :haha:) its had a big dance floor, lighting, a amazing music system etc it was great.

The only thing i didn't like was the evening room is the room you get married in, obviously take away the dance floor etc but I just can imagine how it would look. There's a picture online but it just seems like it doesnt look right, like the chairs are just dumped in the middle of the room!

But we love the rest and we know this is the place we want, I'm thinking we may be able to do something to make it more wedding like and more welcoming and also for the time were in there is it worth not having everything else.

I'll attach a picture when I'm on the laptop and see if any of you can help out with some ideas to make it took good!​


----------



## Creative

love th e colour scheme.
you now have another stalker


----------



## Lauren25

Well i went to view another venue today with my Mum as OH was working, it was The Manor Hotel and we were basically going to compare to The Heart of England thinking it was going to be nothing compared! We also wanted to view here as before we seen the other one we always said we wanted a hotel wedding but for it to be a Wow venue and from the outside i deffo said Wow!! So we went and i fell in love it was beautiful! The first room she showed us was there resturant room and it was stunning, it was a huge long bright room and at the end of the room where we would get married was a huge dome like sky light which was sooooo beautiful!! The room also had its own patio area which would be just ours to use with the room!! She then showed us other rooms which werent us at all, more old fashioned and grand, were more laid back and simple!! And the massive pro with this venue compared with the other is that its *£3000!!!!!!! CHEAPER!!!!!!!*

Heres the link.....

https://www.manorhotelmeriden.co.uk/weddings.php

and heres some photos.....

Outside

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/manor2.png

Reception/Entrance Area

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/manor3.png

Outside

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/manor.png

The wedding room, you can see the sky light and where the windows are they are patio doors and that is where the patio area is!! Obviously its the resturant in this picture but im sure you can imagine!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/manor1.png​


----------



## Lauren25

*When it comes to dresses i have no idea what would suit me and what wouldnt so im all for going and trying on all different styles to see, but the more and more i see this dress the more i fall in love, the thing is i have no clue how much it is so god knows if it would be in budget!!*

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/dress.png​


----------



## Lauren25

*Stationary*

I was looking on ebay and came across these invites which i love and they match our theme and colours perfectly so i brought a sample and they are beautiful. We are going to get the day invites, save the dates and printed place names from them! Night invites im just going to get shop brought ones as most night people will be come along if you want (the rest of OHs football team etc)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Birdcage-Wedding-Invitation-Sample-Any-Colour-/260948027750?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item3cc1b6e966

*Decorations*

In the back of the wedding book the Hotel gave me was a list of their recommended suppliers so i had a look at the one under chair covers as that was something mentioned while there and this website they have me is fab, cheap chair covers and they also do vintage jugs, birdcages for centre pieces to hire which is what we wanted and will save us £10+ each per one!!

https://www.trulyscrumptiousweddings.co.uk/​


----------



## Lauren25

*Venue Update*

I found out the venue only have 3 Saturday dates in June for the summer so i reserved the 15th June 2013 today and we're booked in to go for a second viewing on the 12th June and to hopefully put the deposit down :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

*Shoes!!*

Well i knew i would be wearing flat shoes as me and heals dont go at all! At my cousins wedding a few weeks ago she got us massive heals that i wore for the ceremony and then i had my Toms in my bag and wore them for the rest of the day!! Well ive only went and found these which ive decided ill be having!!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/laurentoms.png

Bobbys going to have little black ones to go with his suit!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/bobbytoms.png

And my little flower girls will have one of these, not sure which colour yet!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/flowergirltoms.png

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/flowergirltoms2.png​


----------



## Lauren25

I need your help ladies!!

As our colours are Pink and Turquoise all along i was thinking Pink bridesmaids and flower girls with a Turquoise sash. Then OH and LO with Turquoise cravats and the rests of them Best Man etc in pink!!

But now im really now sure what colour to have the bridesmaids!

Hellp me decide - Pink bridesmaids or Turquoise Bridesmaids????!!!!!​


----------



## Creative

ok, so what ages and numbers of bridesmaids?


----------



## Lauren25

Creative said:


> ok, so what ages and numbers of bridesmaids?

I have 4 bridesmaids, they will be 30, 19, 17 and 15
Then I have 2 flower girls who will be 2 1/2 and 18 months!


----------



## Lauren25

Well I have seriously neglected my journal and recently I've had no motivation to do anything (I think it's being pregnant) but yesterday I went and got some wedding magazines and that's got me back in the mood!!

*Venue*

We have booked, payed deposit and just signed the contract for our venue, we went with The Manor!

*Date*

15th June 2013

*Save the Dates*

Our save the dates arrived when we were on holiday so since we've been back we've been sending them out, there's still a few we need to deliver but most of them are out!

*Photobooth*

We have payed the deposit for our photobooth which I am so excited about


----------



## Lauren25

*I have just emailed a dress shop to go and try some dresses on as i am showing already so need to hurry and get it sorted before I get any bigger! We can only go on a Saturday so I'm hoping there's not a big waiting list!

I will keep you up to date with the date I'm given *​

*EDIT!!*

I'm going wedding dress shopping 2moro and I'm soooo scared!!
Most people look forward to it but I'm so nervous! I think it's because I'm pregnant and won't be when we get married, I've lost ALOT of weight while being pregnant so I'm not a "normal" weight and also I have no clue what I want or what even suits me so I'm a bit worried!

Im sure I'll love it once I'm there and I've tryed the first one on!! :flower:

*Edit again*

So I went dress shopping last Saturday with my Mum and Cousin (maid of honour) and had a great time. I tried on sooooo many dresses in all different styles and found out that princess style dresses suited me better!! I found two I loved and cant decide between, hard bit is they are in different shops so hard to compare!! Im going back on Wednesday just to try on them two dresses and hopefully make my mind up. I've put pictures of the dresses below so let me know what you think!!

*First dress*

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/cbd9da29.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/6555d6a7.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/5db205de.jpg


*Second dress*

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/dd6f30bf.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/26ecb5eb.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/2d9be265.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/063d4386.jpg


*Edit*
Well i went to try on the dresses again with my Mum, MOH, SiL and Auntie, I went to the shop I went to second first this time and then the other shop and just tired on them two dresses! I decided to go with the first dress and I am so so happy! I didn't think it would do this but it has made it all feel so real now and I am so so excited to get married!!


----------



## Lauren25

We have decided on some of our music, so far we have decided....

*First Dance*
Michael Buble - Everything

*Walking down the aisle*
Beyonce - Ave Maria

*Singing the register*
Ed Sheeran - Kiss Me

We need to decide on one more to sign the register and one to walk out too but we don't know yet.

We are going to ask my cousin to sing the signing the register songs!
I really want someone to sing Ave Maria aswel but it will depend as I'm very fussy :haha:


----------



## Lauren25

2moro I'm going with my Mum round some florists to hopefully pick one and get a kind of idea of how much it's going to cost!

We need.....

Men's button holes x 8
Little one for Bobby
Women's button holes x 2

Brides bouquet
Bridesmaids bouquets x 4

Top table flowers
Table Centrepiece x 10 ?

I love peonies so I want lots of them, the button holes will be peonies!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/a7e5627d.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/ee467fa0.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/94fd9e6e.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/aaab6b8f.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/cc0991a8.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/03b33d85.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

How I want my hair, i am I love with it!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/7a153be9.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

I've decided on these bridesmaid dresses but in pastel pink!!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/94c772a0.jpg

We all decided on together that they are going to have cream shoes and I've set them to work to try and find some, so hopefully they find some nice ones as it saves me a job :haha:

I'm going to get them all some jewellery as a thank you present, just not sure what yet as we wont have much to spend!!

*Edit*
I went to a shop in Birmingham the other day to see some of the dresses that they sell on eBay from China, so like the dress above but sadly they don't do the colour pink I want.
Then when I was at the bridal shop I fell in love with one from there, bad thing is they are £185 each, she said they'd give me one for free as im getting my dress from there! MIL and OHs Auntie have said they are paying for SILs and OHs 2 cousins so I'll have to break it to them about the price and then I'm going to see if they can order it in in my colour so I can see what it looks like in the dress!!

*It's the one on the left*
https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/a86458a3.jpg


----------



## Jemma_x

There lovely dresses


----------



## Lauren25

The more I was thinking about it the more I was dreading the price it was going to cost me for table flowers so my cousin was telling me some ideas from weddings she'd been to! She said she went to a wedding and their theme was Cadburys and on each table they had big vases full of Cadburys chocolate, so a dairy milk table etc and I thought it would be a great idea to do with sweet so instead of flowers on the tables were going to get big vases and fill them with sweets, hopefully sticking with the pastel colours so we could do a flying saucers table, marshmellow table etc!!​


----------



## Lauren25

Hotel booked and deposit payed
Photobooth booked and deposit payed
Photographer booked and deposit payed
Save the dates received and sent out
Wedding dress ordered and deposit payed
Got 'money for honeymoon' cards for invites
Got bubbles for tables
Got cards for favours to go in

DJ found in he middle of booking and paying deposit
Bridesmaid dresses found (need to see in colour)
​


----------



## laura&faith

Hi found you !!! Your plans Are amazing you have defo thought of everything I love the idea of the toms I had a little laugh lol will defo be stalking x


----------



## Lauren25

Yesterday I went with my bridesmaids to the shop where I got my dress from and we ended up ordering the dresses I posted in the other post (the red one) in a pastel pink colour! They all loved them which was great and the ladies gave me 4 for the price of 3 so it worked out at £540 for them!

While I was there I seen a beautiful pair of shoes and asked how much they were, she said she thought they were about £55! They were Rainbow Club shoes so when I got home I had a look online and they a £79 a pair :dohh: after a bit of looking I found them on offer for just £24 each I couldn't believe it, but after showing them to my bridesmaids and 3 of them loving them, my maid of honour said they were too high for her, now I don't know what to do! I can't find any other shoes I like and these are a bargain but I don't want my maid of honour not to match! Any ideas of what to do? These are the shoes btw 

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/16F0E10B-3116-47E4-A93D-6EF4DF92BD54-589-000000C9C93EB17F.jpg

I Ordered in the week to headbands for my bridesmaids, New Look £3.99 each and they were buy one get one free!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/70090C5D-7214-437E-A6F5-1104062C69BA-589-000000C9C9CE31C5.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

Two more hairstyles I like for me!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/6358B96D-FEA8-488F-8F77-663D0857ED81-589-000000C9CC81BFCA.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/576ED27D-9200-4284-9614-DC8B7D38E381-589-000000C9CD680DF3.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

I'm Inbetween trying to decide to have someone do my make up on the day or getting my mum to do it (she's quite good) and investing in some really good make up/products! So I go my mum to have a go with her make up and here's some pictures, ignore the hair, the massive eyebrows :dohh: and the colour of the make up is not my colour! Also I have no mascara on and I don't like the eye colour but it was a quick start!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/DD9DE1BC-A721-4127-832B-79737DD8A3D7-589-000000CF6073EF5E.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/16977A5C-1A81-4BC7-ABD9-52C7AEF26901-589-000000CF5D27C574.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/DF52852E-9F42-4DDD-AFC0-751B2BDE6E64-589-000000CF5A03120B.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/EC3F3C77-72E7-4C30-ADC4-A78790AA2366-589-000000CF546A91C5.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/0BAA5E41-6070-400B-B127-ADB973CADC31-589-000000CF63B20F0F.jpg

I found these today in wilkensons which is exactly what I want for our centrepieces to fill with sweets! They are £10 each and I think we'll need about 10 so quite expensive but a lot cheaper than the £40/50 I was quoted for table flowers! Also we can sell them after!​


----------



## Lauren25

Bridesmaid Shoes!

The bridesmaid shoe situation has be solved! I've decided that they can all pick their own shoes but they have to be Ivory and they have to be a peep toe shoe! I think it's what's going to be easiest as they will never agree on shoes :haha:

Bridal Hair!
I spoke to my hair dresser the other day and she said she will sort someone there to do my hair which is great! I asked her when to book and she said not til about 10 weeks before which I thought was a bit late seen as though it's a summer wedding! I trust my hairdresser though to sort me out!

Card Post Box!
I've ordered our wedding card post box of eBay for £5 off eBay and I've also ordered a gorgeous sign to go on the front of it, I'm so excited for it to be delivered!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/C3B6C63C-EA49-4DC4-8DA8-D3BCF283F750-957-00000199C5C08C8B.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/A6FD6A1D-B0D9-4D7E-A9C4-46D0FA44DD91-957-00000199C6A927EF.jpg

Guest Book!
I am so excited for our guest book to be delivered! First of all I wanted to do something a bit different for our guest book but when I seen this on eBay i fell in love and it's saved me lots of time trying to be different haha.

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/3AD29120-2141-4A9F-A9FB-114159A41719-957-00000199CDAE9FE4.jpg

Table Decorations!
We've decided to keep it quite basic with having the big vases with sweets in we just wanted some table confetti and gems on the tables and some bubbles dotted about! This is what I've ordered off eBay too (yes eBay is my best wedding friend :haha:)

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/CA828C1E-5D9D-4CF8-B0EC-4A5ACB731628-957-00000199CA41720A.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/74D542E1-D7EE-4FA2-AACB-BF1D31922574-957-00000199CBC5C506.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/2FF0748B-B0A1-421E-A906-BA992F657C71-957-00000199CC88BF3F.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/5FBE3396-30CA-446B-BD32-AF5A55619C0D-957-00000199CECB190D.jpg

Favours!

I cant remember if I've mentioned already that we have decided to have scratch cards for our wedding favours! I have got little cards for them to sit in which are lovely and you guessed it from eBay aswel! Im stuck with who should get them, we have lots of children coming which I will do something different for but we have a few that are 13, 14, 15 which I don't know what to do!!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/CD76AAC4-EFCA-4CA6-95BD-6AAE1755922C-957-00000199CFD2B309.jpg​


----------



## aly888

Good plan on the bridesmaids shoes. I've had to tell mine to choose their own dresses too!! Lol

We are doing scratchcards too. The only teenager will be my sister though, but I don't think we'll be giving her a scratchcard. I dunno. It's an awkward age. Haha

Love your hair ideas too. I'm stuck for hair :/


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> Good plan on the bridesmaids shoes. I've had to tell mine to choose their own dresses too!! Lol
> 
> We are doing scratchcards too. The only teenager will be my sister though, but I don't think we'll be giving her a scratchcard. I dunno. It's an awkward age. Haha
> 
> Love your hair ideas too. I'm stuck for hair :/

I know I don't think we should then I don't want to patronise them by giving them the same as 2 year olds :haha:

I've found some more hair ideas I'll pop the pictures up in a sec!!


----------



## Lauren25

I feel like I'm stuck in a rut now, I really don't know what to do next!
Rings I don't want to sort til after the baby incase my fingers get fat :haha:
Invites I'm going to order once we've been to our 6 month thing at the venue so we get the details.
Table plan and place cards cant be done until invites are out and back!
Table centrepieces I don't want to get the glass vases incase they smash and sweets not til nearer the time.
Hair is not til nearer the time.
Make up my mum is doing - I guess I need to go and have a look and get some make up trials in debenhams, boots etc.
Children's favours im thinking chocolate heart lollies which i wont get til nearer.
My underwear I'll have to wait til just before because I don't know what sizes I'll be after baby!


Things I can do....
Bridesmaid bracelets and earrings.
Bridesmaid shoes.
My jewellery and something for my hair.
Ohh my bag

Men's suits were going to formally yours to see what there like and pick out some combos, hopefully that will be in the next month, OH works a lot and he wants to go with his best man and one of his ushers to see sizes, styles etc! Of course ill be there saying what I want :haha:

I can't even think what else there is to do?!


----------



## Lauren25

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/07852AFD-81C8-4FF1-BB62-47FFB0F4711F-213-0000001DCEB697E2_zpsfa76ff20.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/17C8D570-1864-4C92-BCFC-2CBFA3A79DF4-213-0000001DCF9BD3A9_zps5e8ecae3.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/9BFEB673-85FD-4F25-ABC0-275B5ADF6B1B-213-0000001DD01E2FAE_zpsf136cd52.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/4F93D35C-99B2-48CC-A50B-33EFFD9571EB-213-0000001DCF403B67_zps027b03f7.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

I really like Kim Kardashians make up on her wedding day!


https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/9E4F768C-1B97-491C-80AA-52FF907A3E9E-213-0000001ED5B9531B_zps6f330fe8.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/C511215B-65DE-4FC4-B0A2-1BAB9814835B-213-0000001ED542687A_zpsd04a3a08.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

*My Hen Weekend*

:happydance:Woohoo the planning is in action :happydance:

We are going to London bank holiday weekend in May - 25th - 27th May

It's mainly family from both sides going them 2 of my good friends!

I have decided that I want to see the spice girls musical on one afternoon which we are booking next month as the tickets are selling out quickly!

There's about 15 of us at the minute but im sure them numbers will soon drop once we start asking for money :)​


----------



## aly888

Oh my gosh, you're planning your hen already!!!! I've not even thought about it :wacko:

I know what you mean about feeling stuck. I don't know what to do next either. That, and the wedding fund was drained last month on the wedding photographer :dohh: Have you decided how you're displaying your table plan? What about venue decs? Decided all your music? xx


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> Oh my gosh, you're planning your hen already!!!! I've not even thought about it :wacko:
> 
> I know what you mean about feeling stuck. I don't know what to do next either. That, and the wedding fund was drained last month on the wedding photographer :dohh: Have you decided how you're displaying your table plan? What about venue decs? Decided all your music? xx

Haha yes, I wanted to atleast let people know what I wanted to do and kind of let them know a price so they can save! With wanting to go to London for the weekend it's hardly going to be cheap :haha:

Thankfully with us we have most the money in savings from inheritance money as OHs uncle passed away earlier in the year so that's made life a lot easier for us because then we just save on top of that each month! 

Table plan I was just thinking of getting something basic off eBay, cheap and nothing fancy as I'm not creative at all but then I seen this last night and I love it so don't know to give it a go or not!!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/01826F26-C037-4A78-A3A2-555D2BF30AC6-182-0000001667E80308_zpsfe7fbc75.jpg

Venue decs I have no clue, this is where I'm really stuck because I can't visualise anything in our venue! I think I need to wait until we go back and have a propa think while I'm there!

Music we have decided ....

Walking down the aisle - Ave Maria by Beyonce
Signing the registrar - Ed Sheeran - Kiss me
Not sure of another one yet if we need it!
Walking out - we haven't decided yet

Then our first dance is to Michael Buble - Everything

:)


----------



## Lauren25

*Bride*

Dress - Ordered (Mum and Dad paying for)
Alterations 
Shoes - Got 
Underwear
Jewellery - Got
Hair Comb - Got
Bag - Got
Make up - Booked (£20 deposit payed)
Hair - Talked to hairdresser about
Tan, Nails etc

*Bridesmaids*

Bridesmaid Dresses - Ordered (3 paying for own)
Alterations
Bridesmaid Shoes - Got
Jewellery - Got
Hair - Down and Curly by one of BM with headband - Brought
Make up - If they want they have to pay for their own

*Flower Girls*

Flower Girl Dresses - Got
Flower Girl Shoes
Flower Girl Headbands - Got

*Men*

Men's Suits - Ordered - 50% deposit payed
OH Shoes
Bobby'sSuit - Ordered
Bobby's Shoes

Mine and OHs Wedding Rings

Venue - Booked and £500 deposit payed

Registrar - Booked and £50 deposit payed

Photographer - Booked and £200 deposit payed

Photo Booth - Booked and £200 deposit payed

DJ - Booked and £100 deposit payed 

Flowers - Sorted and Deposit payed

*Cake*

Cake Stand - Got
Top tier - Marks and Spencer's
Cupcakes - Waitrose
Figures for the top

*Stationary*

Save the dates - Done and sent out
Day invites and RSVPs
Night invites
Gift (Honeymoon Money cards) - Got
Place Name cards
Table plan - Mirror - Got - Chalk pens
Menus - Supplied by hotel
Table numbers - supplied by hotel 
Thank you cards

*Thank You Presents*

Bridesmaids - Jewellery - Got
MOH extra thank you
Best man and Ushers - Engraved Hip Flask
Best man extra thank you
My parents
MIL and FIL

Hen and Stag Do's - Sorting

Honeymoon - Las Vegas - Looking into 

Guest book - Got

*Decoration*

Table Confetti - Got
Table Gems - Got
Centrepieces -
- Jars - Ordered
- sweets
Mr and Mrs Sign - Got
Bunting

*Favours*

Scratch Cards
Scratch Card Holders - Got
Children's Favour Boxes - Got
Children's Favour stickers - Got
Children's Favours chocolate hearts

*Music*

Walking Down the Aisle - Ave Maria - Beyonce
Singing the Register - Kiss me - Ed Sheeran
Walking Out
First Dance - Everything - Michael Buble

Readings for ceremony


----------



## Lauren25

I changed my mind on my Mum doing my make up as she's worried I'll just go mad at her on the day :haha:

I have just booked a lady and put a £20 holding deposit down!
It's going to cost £100 in total, £40 for a trial and £60 on the day :)

Here's her website...

https://www.sarahmariewilcox.co.uk/

And her Facebook...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sarah-Marie-Wilcox-Makeup-Artist-West-Midlands/116688628343514


----------



## Lauren25

We are hiring the suits and we are going for Tails :)

We were planning on having them from formally yours as they are so cheap but I thought they had a shop too so we could go and have a look but they don't so even though they are a lot cheaper than everywhere else I don't want to risk it when I don't know the quality let alone the sizes!

I asked my cousin who got married in New York last Friday and is having a evening do tomorrow where his suits were from and he said Moss Brothers suit hire which I had a look at! They aren't the cheapest but they have exactly what we want (looking online) they are £92 a suit and the groom goes free so we will just have to pay for 7 suits, then Bobbys suit which makes me choke at £77!!!! But then I think he will look gorgeous being the same as Daddy so I guess it's worth it!

https://www.moss.co.uk/pws/hire/

This is the look we are going for, Grey Tails with matching Grey waistcoat. Then everyone will wear a Pink tie and OH and Bobby will wear Turquoise!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/279f86b9d0909b0ec55dee0f57a162ce.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/2c591cb0fc5ede1a59f18d70248522bd.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/09b00708a6f6b6f6fcfdabf14db72017.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/38b452b2b7c7e5e5c68829aa97d68175.jpg​


----------



## Kiki1993

Love reading about your planning it gets me all excited :haha: Oh and i know exactly how you feel about the hen party dropping when you ask for money, i was considering a weekend away a 99 pound deal to ibiza or 100 for amsterdam and everyone was like "thats a lot of money" and I feel like going "you're right but im spending money for you to come to my wedding, your dresses and hair etc so suck it up" :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Lauren25

Kiki1993 said:


> Love reading about your planning it gets me all excited :haha: Oh and i know exactly how you feel about the hen party dropping when you ask for money, i was considering a weekend away a 99 pound deal to ibiza or 100 for amsterdam and everyone was like "thats a lot of money" and I feel like going "you're right but im spending money for you to come to my wedding, your dresses and hair etc so suck it up" :haha: :dohh:

I know it's actually getting me all excited now looking back and seeing all the plans fall into place! Doing this and keeping it all in one place makes things so much easier!
I know, it's like my OH is just getting the money for his flights off people as he's going to Berlin and he's had a couple saying 'ohh we'll book the flights later on we don't have the money' which basically means they won't end up going!
I'm not fussed though, I guess I'd rather have people there who want to be there and want to spend the money on helping me have a good weekend :)


----------



## Lauren25

The bridesmaids jewellery is also going to be there thank you presents so I wanted to get them something nice and a bit different! I found these in Debenhams and there by Jon Richard! I ordered the bracelets and one set of earrings online as I had a 20% off code then I went to Debenhams last night with my Mum as they had a money off night and got the other 2 pairs (only 3 have their ears pierced) and got 20% off again!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/b4d7fa62851f571db8566ed93601e457.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/029bb0a92be425b361d531c61e3b77c3.jpg
​


----------



## Lauren25

I had seen some different ones in Debenhams and as I didn't have LO with me last night I thought it was perfect time to try them on! I fell in Love with a set by Jon Richard again called Lydia! My Mum then surprised me and said she would buy it for me which has saved us a bit more money! Here they are....

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/cc6a43a64e30b6628262607f7a93279e.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/f874073a629de1eb61da39f0755d3632.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/358fa4e769a4920134ee54a8fdb4cf35.jpg​


----------



## Jemma_x

That jewellery is lovely


----------



## Lauren25

*What got delivered today!*​
Our guest book came today and I am so so happy with it, it's gorgeous!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/9fdef425880e71e65f6edfbaa6f4ce14.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/a394dff1bde1eef3fa7ebbdde907775b.jpg

And our Mr and Mrs sign came which is also lush!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/6b002688bee5646142f372dfd87b34c1.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

2 pairs have been delivered and I'm picking up a pair this week! Just waiting on my MOH to pick hers then my bridesmaids are all done :happydance:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/2a51a71dd3551e1a8ef0963471e71d2f.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/55ffea01c6f01bda581e8e2a2063ff1a.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/2098b15e821e48aed2791a33ae0685a5.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

I was at my cousins wedding on Friday and my auntie payed for the flowers and said they were half the price she was expecting and if I liked them she'd pass on the details, they were gorgeous so I need to speak to her and find out who done them :)

I got an email today from a wedding magazine and it had these flowers in and I'm in love, they are to die for!!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/9e9084ad6d8ea07bc1c0de4ad19168ba.jpg​


----------



## kezza2012

love the guest book.. and the shoes...and the mr n mrs sign lol and those flowers are gorgeous :) 

apart from ordering my dress the only thing i have brought so far is scatter crystals for the tables lol.. of all things to get first lol


----------



## aly888

Omgosh, that guest book is gorgeous!!!! 

Can't believe how organised you are. Following your journal is making me really anxious about my day!! Lol xx


----------



## Lauren25

kezza2012 said:


> love the guest book.. and the shoes...and the mr n mrs sign lol and those flowers are gorgeous :)
> 
> apart from ordering my dress the only thing i have brought so far is scatter crystals for the tables lol.. of all things to get first lol

:haha: that's what I was like when I started buying things, got random little things and people would ask what I've sorted I'd be like ohh bubbles for the tables :rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> Omgosh, that guest book is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Can't believe how organised you are. Following your journal is making me really anxious about my day!! Lol xx

I am so in love with it, it's from eBay and it was £28 which is a bit pricey I guess but it's all hand made and painted etc, I'm so happy with it!

Haha I'm only like this because I'm due end of January so I want to get everything I can sort sorted before the baby, I don't fancy dragging a toddler and new baby round to buy bridesmaid shoes etc! If I didn't have the aim of having it done before baby I'd have nothing done :haha:


----------



## Jemma_x

That guestbook is gorgeous


----------



## Lauren25

I've tried to write this out twice already so hopefully third time lucky :haha:

Our wedding cake isn't one of the main things me and OH are bothered about or want to spend a lot of money on so we are doing it half DIY! We will be buying it all but from different places and putting it together ourselves :)

We are going to have a cupcake cake with a top cutting tier!

Our cake stand will be 6 tier from eBay . . . . . 

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/0c0f21a4888048cdd298322e00cfee28.jpg

Our top tier will be from Marks and Spencer's and just a plain sponge cake with ivory icing, like this top tier . . . . .

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/3037d9aca849975dcf269f7cef28b49f.jpg

Now the cupcakes I can't decide on and I need your help, I can't decide between something more traditional or something a bit more fun!

These are the traditional looking ones (a mix of the two)

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/01b50ec51eb57b160340343b5cb1ed7e.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/8fa14dc763781689cdd73d04e640e356.jpg

Then these are the more fun ones (a mix of all 3) . . . . .

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/2a15758f33a820a8bfc375fbbb81dfa0.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/43a1a150e5efcfd8efa11f786b7407ce.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/378695e08b9de8f7a931a400b3499e43.jpg

I wouldn't know either for them to be how they are or in pretty cases like these . . . . . 

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/6b5e796ddc8b99ee1b08b9973dabe6f5.jpg

Our cake toppers are going to be from a seller on eBay and they are peg people that will be personalised with our colour/style hair etc. we are waiting til the new baby is here to get them as she does mini peg children so we are going to get the two LOs aswel to sit with the cupcakes!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/3a213a1450474ddeb1f54762ca4b1937.jpg​


----------



## aly888

Narwww those cake toppers are cute. I like the idea of having LOs on it too. I hadn't thought of that!
As for the cakes, I personally prefer the traditional ones. But the fun ones give people something to talk about :thumbup: xx


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> Narwww those cake toppers are cute. I like the idea of having LOs on it too. I hadn't thought of that!
> As for the cakes, I personally prefer the traditional ones. But the fun ones give people something to talk about :thumbup: xx

Ahh I don't know, should ask OHs opinion really :haha:
I hadn't either and was just going to order the 'bride and groom' then seen about the mini children ones and I couldn't resist :D


----------



## Lauren25

We went today to go and have a look/try on and we ended up going with them and putting a deposit down on them! We have ordered 8 adult suits.....
Groom
Best man
4 ushers
Father of the bride
Father of the groom

And a matching suit for Bobby which to hire is costing us £85 :wacko: still can't get over it! But it's one day and he's going to look gorgeous, well that's what I keep telling myself :haha:


----------



## laura&faith

Aww your plans are all coming together have you hired all the suits I'm still thinking what. Want to do with the suits as the best man and 2ushers have there own suits so just oh and my dad and dad is paying for his own, might just be easier getting everybody matching waistcoat and cravat xx


----------



## Lauren25

laura&faith said:


> Aww your plans are all coming together have you hired all the suits I'm still thinking what. Want to do with the suits as the best man and 2ushers have there own suits so just oh and my dad and dad is paying for his own, might just be easier getting everybody matching waistcoat and cravat xx

Yep we've hired all of the suits because we wanted tails and wanted them all matching! We did think about buying normal suits for everyone as suit hire is so expensive but for us it would work out more as we'd have to buy them all suits, waist coats, shirts and cravats! I think if you'd only have to pay for OHs then I'd deffo do it that way and get matching waistcoats and cravats, it would seriously save you so much money!!


----------



## aly888

I wish my OH would hurry up and sort his suits :lol: You must have nearly everything done now at the rate you're going? xx


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> I wish my OH would hurry up and sort his suits :lol: You must have nearly everything done now at the rate you're going? xx

Haha I couldn't leave it just to my OH to sort the suits on his own, god knows what he would have chose, at one point he Said he wanted to dress as willy wonka and the best man/ushers could be umpa lumpas :haha: after that I said I'd be there :haha:

I think I'm getting there now, just need to book our appointment to give notice then we go back to the hotel to sort things December which I can't wait for, I feel at the minute I'm sorting all the planning for a day I don't really know about!


----------



## Mummy May

Hey! I have that stand (I used to 'do' cupcakes for people) and used it for my DD's christening cake, only thing I would say is that I had to remove the top tier to get my 6" cake on the top, because the board wouldn't fit aswell haha silly me. But once your stand is full, the cupcakes look lovely round the bottom too, I found its looked like they were 'flowing' around. Just a heads up :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Mummy May said:


> Hey! I have that stand (I used to 'do' cupcakes for people) and used it for my DD's christening cake, only thing I would say is that I had to remove the top tier to get my 6" cake on the top, because the board wouldn't fit aswell haha silly me. But once your stand is full, the cupcakes look lovely round the bottom too, I found its looked like they were 'flowing' around. Just a heads up :) xx

Ohh really, thanks for the advice! Do you mind me asking what's the height of it like, I don't want it to be too big but aswell I don't want it to be too small :)


----------



## Mummy May

I think its a decent size, but the cupcakes do take up a lot of room lol! I can't remeber how many I could get on. When you get it, get a load of empty muffin cases and test it out :) they do look fab when up! And a few people that used mine put those confetti shapes on and those looked pretty too. Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Mummy May said:


> I think its a decent size, but the cupcakes do take up a lot of room lol! I can't remeber how many I could get on. When you get it, get a load of empty muffin cases and test it out :) they do look fab when up! And a few people that used mine put those confetti shapes on and those looked pretty too. Xx

Thank you that's a massive help! Never even thought about putting the cases on to test will deffo do that!!


----------



## Lauren25

We have finally decided on how we are going to do our table plan! At first we were just going to get a basic cheap on done off eBay but looking the ones we liked either didn't fit all the tables on (I think we will have 11 tables plus a top table) or the ended up being really expensive! I was then googling ideas and showing OH who didn't like most of them til I seen the mirror idea and he loved it so that's what we are going with! I'm going to wait til nearer the time to get the mirror as I don't have anywhere to put it and I wouldn't want it getting broke! Also need to find someone with good writing to write it for us as mine and OHs isn't he best :)


https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/e8cff302db75f0ac81f53ced32b1e48b.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/9a9a030ef54e1356145a345921896094.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/4ae3cefb50c7b402e9eca221add4941d.jpg​


----------



## aly888

^^ I love that idea :thumbup: I'm in the process at the moment of trying to find a cheap ish frame for our table plan. They are crazy expensive to buy already as 'table plans' but if you buy a frame seperatley and pait it yourself you can get a bargain x


----------



## kezza2012

matalan would be worth a look for mirrors.. im sure the one in the pic is the one i have that i got from there and it was cheap :)


----------



## kezza2012

the white mirror lol


----------



## aly888

This one: Mirror
I never even thought of Matalan!!! Or TK Maxx for that matter. Thank you :) 

Sorry to hijack your journal, Lauren :flower: X


----------



## kezza2012

aly888 said:


> This one: Mirror
> I never even thought of Matalan!!! Or TK Maxx for that matter. Thank you :)
> 
> Sorry to hijack your journal, Lauren :flower: X

Ur welcome and Yep thats the one O:)


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh wow that mirror is fab, i love it!!
Now i cant decide to get it now while they have one or wait because i have nowhere to put it ahhhhh!! :wacko:


----------



## kezza2012

i think u should get it lol


----------



## aly888

I think you should too :thumbup: Do you have a loft? Wrap it up and chuck it up there. Just don't forget about it. Or, can your parents or a friend store it for you? Or tuck it behind the sofa! It won't take up much space and as long as its not somewhere where it can get knocked about then it should survive. 
I'm super tempted to get it and I don't even want a mirror. I just want the frame :lol:


----------



## Mummy May

Okay, I want that too! lol! And I'm not even nearly getting married! Fingers crossed for a Christmas surprise for me :) xx


----------



## kezza2012

See Lauren, you should get it lol :D


----------



## Lauren25

:haha: I think I'm going to have too, I'll kick myself if it goes!
I think if I get some bubble wrap or something and put it at the back of our cupboard under the stairs it should be okay!

Mummy May, fingers crossed he does :D


----------



## aly888

Wilkos does one too :thumbup: Bit more money but they do different sizes and colours, which might suit you better if you're having 10 tables mirrorrr


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no now I can't decide, the are both gorgeous!
Think ill have to show them both to OH and see which one he prefers!


Do any of you know what you would write on the mirror with for it to come off after ?


----------



## kezza2012

Lauren25 said:


> Ohh no now I can't decide, the are both gorgeous!
> Think ill have to show them both to OH and see which one he prefers!
> 
> 
> Do any of you know what you would write on the mirror with for it to come off after ?

Good luck deciding, i wouldnt be able to choose lol

As for what to write on it with.. liquid chalk pens, here is just a random link from ebay lol 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-x-WHIT...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=251042286581&ps=54


----------



## aly888

Yep, chalk pen. You can get different colours and I'm sure they just wash off with water and a scrub :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren25

Giving Notice

OH rang up this morning to book an appointment for us to give notice and we are all booked in to go on 26th November at 1pm!

I'm actually quite nervous :haha: ​


----------



## Lauren25

*I have my final number of 18 for my Hen weekend 
I'm actually really happy as I only have 2 good friends who are coming and the rest is family which I'm lucky I have! I really thought I'd have about 5 people going!

It was also looking likely that we wouldn't be able to go see Viva Forever (the new Spice Girls musical) but I've found that if I book the tickets through 2 different companies we get good seats in 2 separate groups but jus opposite sides of the stalls! I've collected the musical ticket money off most people and I've asked the rest to get it to me for the weekend so hopefully I can book it then before they go 

Found a hotel too a Travel Lodge in Covent Garden which works out at £60 a person for the 2 nights which is soooo cheap compared with everywhere else!!

Then hopefully I can leave the rest of the ideas and things to do to my MOH and everyone else!*​


----------



## Mummy May

I cannot wait til I can plan all this stuff lol! I'm very excited for you! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Mummy May said:


> I cannot wait til I can plan all this stuff lol! I'm very excited for you! xx

Aww! Do you have any ideas of what you'd like when the time comes? There's no harm on planning early hehe!

I'm feeling a bit bad at the minute though, I'm trying to sort wedding things, get the hen weekend plans started, sort Christmas, now I just feel like I'm forgetting about being pregnant and having a new baby! With Bobby we had everything sorted really early but this time we have nothing sorted except its name :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah we have a few ideas :) We know where we would like to get married, but they only cater for large parties and we don't want that (though we as a family spend 1000's there every year so hoping for maybe a little negotiation there haha) and we know we want men to wear top hats and tails... apart from that, no. I don't wanna use up all the excitement before he's even asked :rofl: 

We haven't got bubs's name picked yet either - I'm dying to get its bedroom sorted out though so I can see what I still need to get!! xx


----------



## aly888

Argh!! You're so organised!!! My BMs keep asking me what I want to do for my hen. I actually have no idea :wacko:

Fingers crossed you get all the monies before the weekend. And yes, take a step back from planning and enjoy your pregnancy...give me a chance to catch up :lol: xx


----------



## aly888

Yay for giving notice too :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

What exactly is giving notice? I've heard of it but I'm not sure of what it is! xx


----------



## aly888

Mummy May said:


> What exactly is giving notice? I've heard of it but I'm not sure of what it is! xx

Giving notice is exactly that. Giving the public official notice of your intentions to marry and when. Then the registry office 'posts your banns' which is them actually putting the info on display for two weeks. It's basically a chance for anyone who may have any objection to your marriage or know of any reason why you can't marry to come forward and tell the registrar :thumbup:

Or at least that's what I think it is :lol:


----------



## Mummy May

LOL! Pretty simple them really! My time will come haha xx


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> Argh!! You're so organised!!! My BMs keep asking me what I want to do for my hen. I actually have no idea :wacko:
> 
> Fingers crossed you get all the monies before the weekend. And yes, take a step back from planning and enjoy your pregnancy...give me a chance to catch up :lol: xx

:haha: it's only because I know once the new baby is here I won't want to do anything haha. I keep asking OH about little things and he keeps saying they dont matter now, I'm like we'll dont tell me they matter when you want me to lug 2 children around for silly bits and bobs I could get out of the way now!

I didn't know what i wanted to do for my Hen Weekend tbf and that's why I went with London cause I just thought they'll be so much to do ill be able to pick from a long list! But now apart from seeing the musical I'm not bothered about what we do and where we go, I'd kind of like someone to say to me we're doing this this and this you don't need to worry about it but we will see!!


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> Mummy May said:
> 
> 
> What exactly is giving notice? I've heard of it but I'm not sure of what it is! xx
> 
> Giving notice is exactly that. Giving the public official notice of your intentions to marry and when. Then the registry office 'posts your banns' which is them actually putting the info on display for two weeks. It's basically a chance for anyone who may have any objection to your marriage or know of any reason why you can't marry to come forward and tell the registrar :thumbup:
> 
> Or at least that's what I think it is :lol:Click to expand...

Haha I didn't really know what it was either, I remember I asked on a thread before!!

Can you bring your LO with you though, or is it a bit more formal?


----------



## Lauren25

*Best Man and Usher Thank You's!!*

OH came up with the idea of getting his Ushers and Best Man a engraved hip flask each and filling it with a drink instead of just getting them a bottle of something! So I was having a look yesterday and found these ones on eBay and they are only £9.99 each and I think they are lovely!!


https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/a93c949824ded8bcc040ec7765ac404b.jpg

I'm thinking aswel if we have a few spare pennies left over to get them all a pair of socks with what they are on! They have Usher, Best Man, Groom, Father of the Bride and Father of the Groom!!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/da45b126e1f1705807aaebb837480315.jpg

Now just need to think of an extra something for the Best Man!!​


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah thats a nice idea :) I especially love the socks - but I'm a sucker for novelty socks lol! xx


----------



## aly888

We didn't take our LO when giving notice. We were there probably for about 30-40 mins in total, if not longer, so if Bobby isn't much of a 'sitter' it might be an idea to have someone watch him for you. But it wasn't formal at all. Not for us anyway. It seems the whole process differs a lot from one office to the next :wacko:

Those hip flasks are a bargain...can you post the link so I can steal your idea? :) thanks. Haha xx


----------



## Lauren25

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Best-Man-Hip-Flask-6oz-FREE-Engraved-Gift-Personalised-Wedding-Favour-Present-/150822717235

There's the link to the hip flask, I was really shocked at the price cause everywhere I was looking they were about £25!!

Thanks that's a great help! Ill get him looked after! I was just thinking if we were going to be in and out then I'd bring him along but no he's not a sitter!
Also if you don't mind me asking another question, when you go do they tell you anything that's going to happen cause I know different places say how many readings, song etc and what will happen! Do they tell you that there or not ?


----------



## aly888

Thanks for the link :thumbup:

We got a pack to take away with us. It has suggestions of readings and what vowed you can choose etc. But if you have any questions then you can ask them. We have another meeting with our registrar about 6 weeks before the wedding to pay the final bill and to discuss readings (you can't have a reading with any religious connotation to it so they have to approve them) but another BnBer says she doesn't have another meeting, so it does vary it would seem. But ask whatever questions you may have on the day. I'm sure they'll be happy to answer them. Ours asked us if we had any questions but we didn't go prepared :lol: wish we had asked things now though. Haha xx


----------



## Lauren25

So last night after me saying to OH about having something for people while the room is being changed around/we're having our photos taken about 6 months ago and him disagreeing he turned round to me and said he thinks we need something! I seen this Ice Cream Tricycle before and loved it but OH didnt but I mentioned it to him and he loved the idea :wacko: can you tell I talk to a brick wall! We would have it after the ceremony when having the welcome drinks, you get it for 2 hours and its says on the website!


*"choices of lovely icecream served in tubs or waffle cones
with oddles of topping, served by uniformed staff.
We will serve your guests with unlimited icecream
from a choice of flavours including
Vanilla, Strawberry, Chocolate, Mint choc chip, Raspberry ripple, Rum and raisin,
Neapolitan, Cookies and cream."*

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/a7e462900804eae4df2cdc2941694791.jpg

Now it's trying to decide if we can afford it or not!​


----------



## Mummy May

That is FAB!! I would defo be having that - and we want a winter wedding :D hahaha xx


----------



## aly888

LOVE that!!! We were gonna have a chip van for our 'evening' guests, but budget didn't extend that far


----------



## Lauren25

OH says we can afford it And he'll just do an extra over time shift at work to pay for it if need be but my OH also thinks we've payed for everything for just putting a deposit down so I really need to look at the budget!!

I also need to ask the venue if its okay with them to have it, it should be!


----------



## aly888

Hahah, men!! 
I'm sure the venue will be fine with it. I presume it's an outside thing?? Or would you want it inside? x


----------



## Lauren25

Just ordered 2 of these for my flower girls, 99p each :)

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/700c05ee51ba2fa9f84cca163cf57812.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> Hahah, men!!
> I'm sure the venue will be fine with it. I presume it's an outside thing?? Or would you want it inside? x

Tell me about it, i also just asked him what he wanted the hip flasks engraved with and he told me he doesn't deffo know if that's what he wants to get them it was just an idea and it doesn't matter now anyway! I've told him he can sort it then (which he won't)

Yep we'd have it outside if the weather was nice but if it wasn't then we'd have it inside, outside our room is where the bar is and a big seating area so there would be plenty of space if it needed to go inside but here's hoping June next year will not be raining :)


----------



## Lauren25

I really want one of these finger print trees too but again OH thinks its a silly idea! I personally think its another thing for people to do and I think it would be a great keepsake for us to frame and put in the house after! What do you think of them?

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/c45a0d9247750b675ffc1a25a73cb5c3.jpg​


----------



## Mummy May

I think they're really pretty, but I couldn't have one as I hate fingerprints lol they gross me out!

If he didn't want it for the wedding, maybe you could keep the idea and do it with Bobby and the new bubs when they're a bit older :) xx


----------



## aly888

I like the finger print trees but I'd worry my tree looked more like an autumn/winter than a spring/summer :lol: and I've seen some where people just finger print anywhere on the page and not on the tree iykwim? It just looked messy. And when it comes to things like that I'm a total neat freak!

Men are actually useless. I've told OH that he's in charge of getting his men's gifts. It's just an extra hassle I don't need. Haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey! 

Have you been on light in the box? I like the finger print tree but we decided to go with signing photo that you frame, it has 'wedding day' in the middle to fill with photo's x


----------



## aly888

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey!
> 
> Have you been on light in the box? I like the finger print tree but we decided to go with signing photo that you frame, it has 'wedding day' in the middle to fill with photo's x

See, our photography package gives us an engagement shoot with one picture mounted for guests to sign, but I don't think I'll be able to bring myself to let them do that either :haha: I like wish trees, where people write their message on a ribbon of paper or a paper tag and hang it on a 'tree'. But takes up a lot of space. At least with the finger print tree you can tailor it to your colour scheme :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren25

Ahh I never even thought about people not doing it perfectly like the picture, like I want :haha:
Hmm see I like the picture mount idea but we have a guest book anyway so i didn't really want another writing thing!
The wish tree I like too but I don't think the people coming to our wedding would take the time to write something like that!

Hmm I think I'll keep having a think about the finger print tree because it is £30 so I don't want to spend that and it be ruined! I wonder if I can find any pictures of people's from their weddings and not just the perfect ones!


----------



## aly888

£30???? Make your own!!! There are loads of templates online. Save one, take it to Staples and get it printed on A3 (unless you have an A3 printer), buy a frame from IKEA, job done :thumbup:


----------



## aly888

This is the one that 'put me off' (for want of a better phrase) the fingerprint trees. This is one in action at a wedding:

https://media.offbeatbride.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/6/files/2011/11/CrystalGenesPhotography110423203600-500x332.jpg

BUT, this is also a genuine one from a wedding and actually looks ok:

https://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/102307/fingerprint_tree.jpg

I guess it depends how arty and involved your guests will be. I know that a large proportion of our guests will use the finger paints to paint on each other and/or penis shapes on anything they can, so it's good ol' pen and paper for us. Although I would love something like the fingerprint tree :(


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh what a fab idea, I never even thought about that! 

The top one is the one I found and it really put me off but I like the idea of getting a template printed as that wouldn't cost much at all so if it didn't go to plan I wouldn't be that bothered!!

Off to find a template now :D


----------



## aly888

Finger print tree
^^ that's the same one as the "bad" pic from the previous page

Another fingerprint tree
^^ personally, that's my favourite :winkwink:


----------



## Lauren25

That second one is the one I found too and really liked!

I also found these which I LOVE so now I don't know to just do these or do both, because we have a guest book too!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/9e8b03877fe24fddbb8506913acaefbb.jpg

https://www.lovevsdesign.com/printables/free/confetti-mad-libs​


----------



## Lauren25

I found this reading/poem and I love it (obviously it will have our personal names in it)

https://www.itakeyou.co.uk/wedding-ideas/wedding-readings-poems/weddings.htm


*If you go to a wedding, heres what it means
No one wears trainers and no one wears jeans
Your best new clothes are all that you wear
And everyone in your whole family is there
Even some cousins that youve never known
And the grown-ups all say Oh, how much you have grown!
So everyones sitting in one big room
(except Sally and Richard, the bridge and groom)
Then all of a sudden things quieten down
And music starts playing and people turn round
And really slowly, Sally walks in
And shes prettier now than shes ever been.

Shes a bridge and shes really great looking today
(when normally she looks just kind of okay)
She walks in and stands with her dad for a while
As Richard her boyfriend, awaits in the aisle
His hair is all combed and hes wearing a tie
And then Sallys mum starts to sniffle and cry.

And now it comes time for the get-married part
The Registrar says that were ready to start
So she talks and she talks about serious things
Then their friend Chris steps up holding two rings
He gives one to the groom and the other to the bride
Then his girlfriend, Janaki pulls him aside.

Then Sally and Richard kind of look at each other
And another big sniffle comes from Sallys mother
And Sally and Richard put on the wedding rings
And they talk and they promise each other some things
They promise that theyll love each other a lot
And help one another no matter what
And be with each other the rest of their life
Then the Registrar says Now you are husband and wife.

Then everyones in such a big happy mood
And you go to a party with very much food
Where you dance with some grown-ups and drink some wine
And then do a conga-dance in one long line
till Sally and Richard drive off in a car
and everyones thinking how happy they are
So we all yell goodbye and throw handfuls of rice
Then the whole thing is over. Weddings are nice
*​


----------



## Mummy May

Thats beautiful... made me cry lol! I want it!!! I love the letter things too, I can imagine you would get some funny ones to read back on :) xx


----------



## aly888

We're having madlibs :thumbup: we are alternating the adults places with madlibs and an 'I spy' camera card so hopefully we get a mix of pictures and some funny madlibs to read!

The poem is sweet too x


----------



## Lauren25

I remember seeing them back at the beginning of the planning but couldn't find them anywhere so gave up on the idea, then when I found that template I just had to have them!
I think we will get some funny replies from them if they get filled out!


----------



## Lauren25

Centrepieces!

If you seen my thread asking for advice you would have seen this but I thought I'd add it in here too so I can keep it all together! I'm going to use jam jars instead of the little dishes! I'm not sure what you'd call the tall ones to search for though, any ideas? But if I can't find them I was thinking a big jar in the middle (like a pickled onion jar size) then little jam jars around! I'm so excited to have decided I've already text my Mum and MIL to have all their jars :haha:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/7b3956aad39017a1d0505b87347e4829.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/468cde95fb37b14d2f050966e3276b54.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/f95c92cb37adeddab85186530205ee52.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

Ahh I'm stuck again I don't know what to do next but I want to be doing something!

The florist woman I started speaking to still hasn't replied to my email which was sent a week and half ago which I think is rude and its actually putting me off using her!
I don't even know what to do about flowers now, I really just want to pay someone to do them and leave them to it but no one does that!

I think this weekend I'm going to have to go to some florists and see what they say!

I'm going to do a bit of a diary (ill pop it on here too) from now until the wedding, month by month of what needs to be done when!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah that would put me off using her aswell, you would think if someone wanted your custom they would be in touch quite quickly - or let you know when they would be replying if they were busy etc etc. Looking forward to reading your lists, I love lists hhahaha xxx


----------



## aly888

You just reminded me I needed to chase someone up :lol: nothing to do with te wedding though!!
That'd put me off too tbh. I panic that if they can't show the attentiveness to reply to an email then what are they going to be like when it comes to doing the flowers :wacko:

I hate the stuck feeling, as you know :haha: but you've got loads done already. What sorts of things do you have left? x


----------



## lozzy21

Id give it another week in case she's been on holiday and then send her another email.


----------



## Lauren25

I emailed a few random florists this morning just to see what they say, one got back to me this afternoon with a rough quote and how they work re booking! Ill give it a few days to see if the others get back to me then i might make an appointment with either one of the ones i emailed or one of the ones i went to see at the beginning!!

I dont really have much left to do i dont think, well not much i can do at the moment! My main things at the minute are sorting flowers, giving notice in a few weeks and hopefully meeting with the hotel!

I really cant think what i can do at all now, i know theres got to be something but my minds blank :(


----------



## Lauren25

*Mum & MIL Thank You Presents*

We have decided to get our Mums a pandora bracelet each with a wedding bell charm :) the thing is I have no clue what size bracelets to get them :wacko:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/c6392cd4047745cbc221b0ccf6fff85b.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/0368c022e5e20343ae0d73924641f9a4.jpg

Now I have no clue what to get our Dads (doesn't have to be the same) but the bracelets and charms together are about £100 each so we will be spending about the same on our Dads but I have no clue :(
​


----------



## aly888

Oh wow!!! I thought about Pandoras for my VMs but waaaay out of budget :lol: Men are definitely harder to buy for :wacko: Do you have any ideas at all at the moment?


----------



## Lauren25

Well both sets of parents have helped us out which we weren't expecting at all, my Mum and Dad have brought my dress and jewellery and the save the dates and MIL and FIL have payed for the photographer, SILs bridesmaid dress and they rang us last night to tell us they are going to pay for us to go to Vegas :happydance: so I deffo think they deserve it :D

The men no I really have no clue, my Dads into fishing so I was thinking a voucher for a fishing shop but then FIL doesn't have anything like that that he's really interested in!


----------



## Lauren25

*Flowers*

I have just booked in to go and speak with a florist (another one to the one I was speaking to as she still hasn't got back to me) on 17th November at 2pm so I'm excited to hopefully get another thing ticked off my list! I've done a collage picture of a few different bits I like! Just want to find a few more pictures to fill n the gaps haha

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20121031_141821.jpg​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey

I bought my dad engraved flask with some cuff links. Have you sorted out hair/make? I'm really struggling because my venue is 250miles away from me lol.

I love your flower board!!


----------



## Lauren25

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey
> 
> I bought my dad engraved flask with some cuff links. Have you sorted out hair/make? I'm really struggling because my venue is 250miles away from me lol.
> 
> I love your flower board!!

I've got my make up booked and my hair I've spoken to my hair dresser who has said about someone at the hair dressers to do it so I'm going to go with her, she said I don't need to book til nearer the time though but I might get my hair done around Christmas and mention it again, I'd rather put a deposit down to hold the date just so I know!

Ohh god I bet that makes things a little more stressful trying to figure things out being that far away!


----------



## Lauren25

*Children's Favours*

I kept changing my mind with what to do for the children and as there are 20 of them and they cover every age I decided to go with chocolate hearts in a little box, I thought Bobby would like that and he's 2 and then a 14 year old would like that to! I've just ordered these boxes and stickers (personalised with our names, date and colour) then nearer the time ill order the chocolates!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/49e718969d7239289244bde89a1e398a.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/86906cb650489a1690556c9f85b385dd.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/e3a32039f5fba312f895be4254358852.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/506065311d30c3f0430380f39f14b43f.jpg
​


----------



## horseypants

your journal has everything!


----------



## Lauren25

*7 Months to go!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Lauren25

*Flower Girl Dresses​​*

I ordered the flower girl dresses yesterday! I ended up getting them off ebay from a UK seller for £14.99 each! I hope they're as nice as the picture :)

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/6603e567a1e7ccd1fca247fa2bdf7b04.jpg
​


----------



## Lauren25

I went to debenhams yesterday evening with my Mum and Auntie, 
I picked up a clutch bag and hair comb which my Auntie then treated me to which is a bonus! 
Here's the bag and I can't find a picture online of the comb so ill take one 2morow!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/0bf89a77305153bff21e731b7ac352d3.jpg​


----------



## aly888

I love the dresses. Very cute!

I've not even thought about a bag!!! Jeez, if it wasn't for your journal if forget so moans things :lol: That bag is lovely though. Think I'll be tracking a browse at the Debenhams website...


----------



## CatStorey

Just read through your journal.....your so organised :) 

I absolutely love the flower ideas you have put together. They are stunning x


----------



## Lauren25

Rubbish picture but here's my hair comb!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20121116_182906.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> I love the dresses. Very cute!
> 
> I've not even thought about a bag!!! Jeez, if it wasn't for your journal if forget so moans things :lol: That bag is lovely though. Think I'll be tracking a browse at the Debenhams website...

Haha I wasn't sure to have one or not, then I thought it would be handy just to keep phone and any little bits I need! Debenhams is fab I have to say, they have a sale on at the minute aswel, I think that bag was only about £7!


----------



## Lauren25

CatStorey said:


> Just read through your journal.....your so organised :)
> 
> I absolutely love the flower ideas you have put together. They are stunning x

Thank you! I'm going to sort flowers 2moro so hopefully ill know what I'm having!

Haha I'm only so organised because I know when I've got 2 under 2 ill be the least organised person going!


----------



## aly888

Wow, how many mistakes did my last comment have?? Haha

That comb is lovely. I'm still undecided on how I'm having my hair. Have you settled on a style now? Are you having a veil? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lovely dresses! We bought some off Ebay for around that price but my mum didn't like them. So i'm having to sell them shes ordered some other ones. 

Your hair comb is stunning, are you having a veil? x


----------



## Lauren25

I'm planning on having my hair something like this picture! Just all back in a massive bun! Then I'm thinking the hair comb at the back! No veil no, they put one on me when I was trying on dresses and made her take it off straight away, it's not me and I looked so silly in it, it really didnt suit me!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/83fce0668039a781ff687cfc70117083.jpg


The flower girl dresses came today and I can't get over how nice they are, I wasn't expecting much as they were so cheap but ill take a picture 2moro, they are lovely!

*Right I need a rant and some advice if you have any!
We have just came back from OHs Aunties house (the Mum to two of my bridesmaids) all along she has been trying to be involved in things (probs moaned about her before tbf) and today she was like I was speaking to so and so about wedding make up and she charges x amount so I said oh I have it sorted, she knows I do because I text all the girls the details, prices and said its up to them as they would have to pay themselves, the girls asked their Mum as they are 14 and 17 and she wanted to know all the details who it was and everything else like always! She said she can come to the venue so I might sort that for the girls, I'm sorry but if you want someone coming to do their make up you go with the person I've chose, I am not being in the situation on my wedding day of having someone I've booked to come do mine and 2 of my bridesmaids make up and then your own little make up artist coming to do theirs!!!
She then turned round and said 'I don't know what to do about their hair' what again!!! How and what goes on with their hair is my choice, so I said 'I think A (bridesmaid) I going to do it cause their just having it curled with the Straightners, she went on to say she would pay for them to have it done etc etc, I was just like whatever!!
I've come home and said to OH it's really starting to piss me off and he said oh well you didn't say anything to her but its not my place to turn around to his Auntie and tell her to back the fuck off! Ahhhhh what do i do, I can't say anything but OH wont either! My Mum and MIL aren't being like this so why does she feel the need too!*​


----------



## Lauren25

*Flowers*

Went to see the florist today and they were fab, so friendly and helpful that they had my business straight away! Prices were so reasonable too! I have gone for a 'country looking' style with pale pinks, peach and ivory/cream with some greenery! I have put down for

- brides bouquet
- 4 bridesmaids
- 8 mens button holes
- a little one for Bobby
- 2 ladies corsages
- a low lie for the registrar table
- 2 big pedestal arrangement to go in the ceremony room then to be moved to either side of the top table

All of this came to about £370 so compared to the other prices I've been given and also the £800 I was quoted from somewhere I am chuffed! My Mum then also said to me that when my Nan died about 18 months ago they got some money and she saved £500 to be used for something for me and said she would like go use it to pay for the flowers as my Nan loved flowers so that was lovely and has saved us even more money :) ​


----------



## KittieB

Your flowers sound gorgeous and similar to the type of thing I want. I want them to look like they have been picked from a garden the day before :flower:

That's lovely that you will be using your Nan's money. My Nan passed away 2 years ago and my Grandad passed away 1 year ago and they each left me £500, so £1000 in total and I'm using it to pay for my dress, flowers and Jacob's pageboy suit :) I love that part of them will be in the day.

Your hair will be gorgeous and I love the comb!

Your OHs auntie sounds very over-bearing! I dread to think what she will be like when her daughters get married! Just remember that it is your wedding day, so all the decisions are down to you and your OH. She can recommend whoever she wants but at the end of the day it's up to you.


----------



## aly888

Oh wow. You know my experience with interferring meddling people :lol: I think you need to tell her that if she wants X to do the makeup and Y to do the hair then she gets them done at their house before they come to the venue. Just tell her it'll be crowded enough anyway without adding two more people to the mix. Failing that, tell her to take a running jump? Lol

I want to see your flower girl dresses. They came really quick too :thumbup:

That hairstyle you've chosen is lovely too. I think I remember you saying you were having it that way a few pages back. And the comb will sit with it beautifully :)

That's quite a bargain on the flowers too. And surprise money is always handy :thumbup: How did you go about it? Do you just walk in to a florist and let them show you some ideas or what? I know you took your flower board in but I have no idea what I want. And did you make an appointment? I was thinking of just walking in somewhere. Lol


----------



## Lauren25

Rubbish pictures sorry but here are the flower girl dresses :)

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20121118_112958.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20121118_113009.jpg​​


----------



## Lauren25

Well I've said to the bridesmaids that ill be staying at the hotel the night before and then getting ready there and it's up to them if they stay or just come up on the morning, so if they are going to stay then they have to do what I've sorted but if they aren't then they can get their make up done wherever! The hair thing though, I want it done in a certain way with the straightners, SIL always does hers and it looks lovely, they've had their hair done at a hair dressers before and it's more curly like with tongs which isn't the look I'm going for!

I emailed them and they said to come in and that they deal with brides at 2pm on Saturdays so they can give their full attention so I rang and made an appointment, they were lovely and asked my questions and showed me bits, they were happy to listen to what I said and also put in their own opinions! I went to 2 other florists in the early days, just walked in to speak to them and they were not helpful at all, they wanted to know exactly what I wanted, the exact colours etc! So I think it depends on where you go, you could always give them a ring and say is it okay for you to just pop in and get some ideas! I'd really recommend having a look in some magazines, I didn't think I knew what I wanted, I thought I didn't really care until I sat down one day and just cut out what I liked and they all seemed to be the same kind of thing/style!


----------



## aly888

Aww they are lovely!! I can't believe how little you paid for them too considering you can get similar dresses in Debenhams for £40+ 
Are you pleased with them? x


----------



## aly888

Thank you. I think I'll have to get some cut outs together. I've it a rough idea of what I like, I just don't know how to translate it into bouquets etc
As for bridesmaids hair, can't you tell their mum that if they have it done by someone different then they are gonna stand out and look silly? I'm sure the thought of them looking silly will put her off going with someone different :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren25

I know, I am so pleased with them! Wasn't really expecting much and had pretty much said they'd be getting sent back before they even came as I didn't think they would look any good but I was so so shocked!
Ohh if you go somewhere good like I did yesterday they know exactly what you are on about! It was the one thing I really couldn't be bothered to do and didnt want to sort but now I'm really excited about them and they were so lovely and helpful and really down to earth!!

Yea I could do that couldn't I! I think we have to go back to the venue next month so I might book my room then, so I could text and ask for a final answer if they'd be staying the night before with me or not, then I can figure out what to say make up and hair wise, if they aren't staying they can have their make up done before they come! I might mention it to MIL to as its her sister, but she's known as a snob etc and MIL is very chilled and doesn't mind saying what she thinks so I might get her to say back off :haha:


----------



## aly888

Haha yeah, set your MIL on her :lol: if it's her sister then she'll know how to deal with her


----------



## Lauren25

*Table Plan*

Yesterday I brought this mirror from Matalan (one that was suggested a few weeks ago to me) it was £25 which I think is fab for the size of it! I've also just ordered some white chalk pens from EBay to write on it with!! I'm just dreading when the time comes and I have to sort where 120 people are going to sit :wacko:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/f3ab8c761351acf640487cbf4a116948.jpg​


----------



## aly888

Did you buy it in store? I went to our Matalan a few weeks back to buy it and they didn't have it :(
Have you started any kind of rough seating plan? As in, got a rough idea where you'll have people sitting that you can just tweak as/when you get your RSVPs?


----------



## KittieB

I love the mirror! It's gorgeous and a very good price. You could use it in your home after the wedding :)


----------



## CatStorey

Fab dresses! Amazing price as well.....bet you are really chuffed. I love it when youget a nice surprise like that :) 

Nightmare with the Bridesmaids and Aunty in Law situation. I didn't really know what to suggest as I am so timid I would hate a situation like that. I like your idea about speaking to Mil and asking her to sort it. Thats probably what i would do!
I can see why your upset though, it must be hard to keep everyone in line :hugs:

I really love the mirror. I can't wait to see what it will look like when you have done your table plan. Never seen anything like that before. 
My sister had a nightmare with her table plan I remember, we have one of those difficult families.....ha ha! So glad I don't have to worry about that!


----------



## Lauren25

Yep I got it from the store, we have a massive Matalan and a smaller one here so I went to the bigger one and they had it!

We've kind of had a rough go at doing it but we always end up giving up! Families aren't that bad, it's family friends and friends that are the difficult ones, espesh cause some of OHs friends have girlfriends they've been with for a few months but who knows if they will still be together at the wedding so that makes it difficult! Atleast I know where I'll be sitting :haha: I also need to speak to the venue at how many people per table they reccommed for the number we're on at the minute!

Catstorey there's a few pictures further back with the look I'm going for, I'm just hoping I can find someone with good handwriting to write it out for me! According to my Mum my Dad used to be good at calligraphy writing but he probs last done that 20 years ago, lets hope he hasn't lost his touch haha.


----------



## Lauren25

*Centrepieces*

Yes that's right centrepieces again :haha: when I was in Matalan at the weekend getting the mirror I came across these birdcages and loved them and thought they'd look fab as centrepieces! So now I'm stuck, do I stick with the sweets as the centrepieces or do I go with the birdcages and have a separate sweetie table for in the evening, what do you all think ?

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/f281e3654ad4839bc181ac85ea739529.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

*What's left to do list​*

I thought I'd do a list of what's left to do and hopefully where I can put a month when it will be getting done!

Giving Notice - Monday
Meeting with the venue - hopefully December

*Clothing - *
Alterations for me - Arranging once payed balance
Alterations for bridesmaids - Arranging once payed balance
Mens suit fittings - 6-8 weeks before the day
(Taking OHs friend in February when he's on leave from Afghan)
Bobbys suit fitting - 4 weeks before the day
Bobbys shoes - May
New babies outfit - Once it's arrived
Flower girls shoes x2 - May

*Me - *
Underwear - Before dressing fittings
Garter - Done
Make up trial - 2-3 months before the day
Book hair and have trial - Booking at the minute
Book spray tan, nails etc (if having)

*Cake -*
Order cake
Cake toppers - Once new baby is here

*Stationary -*
Day invites - order all stationary once visited venue
RSVPs
Night invites
Place name cards
Order of the day booklets
Table Numbers/Menus

*Thank you presents - *
Ushers and best man thank you present
MOH and Best Man extra thank you - bottle of Jack Daniels and Moët
Parents and Inlaws thank you presents

*Venue decoration - *
Bunting
Centrepieces - 
- Jars - Got
- Sweets
Outdoor decorations
Inside decorations

*Favours -*
Scratch cards - April/May
Chocolate hearts for children's favours - May

*Other - *
Music - Once we've given notice
Readings - Once we've given notice
Wedding rings - Looking this week
Plan table plan - once we've received RSVPs

*Pay final balance on - *
Venue
Registrar
Photographer
Photo booth
DJ
Flowers
Suits
Dress - Need to arrange appointment
Bridesmaid dresses - Need to arrange appointment
Make up

Is there anything anyone can see I've forgotten?


----------



## aly888

Waaaah, I don't even dare write a list of what we've got left. I'm sure you'll think of something else to add to the list before June :lol:


----------



## KittieB

You're so organised! What are you going to tick off the list next?


----------



## Lauren25

:haha: I had to write it out cause I was trying to figure out what I can do (if anything) and then try and plan out the next few months!

Well we are giving notice on Monday so that will be ticked off and hopefully that will give us more of a clue what's going on! I also want to sort the ushers and best man thank you presents to get them out the way but according to OH it doesn't need to be done, it can be done the dark before :wacko:

Centrepieces I've gone back to the sweets idea and in big jars, I've found jars for a really reasonable price so I'm planning on ordering them today for the pure fact that I don't change my mind again :haha:

*These are the ones for the centrepieces!*

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/b996a503a5d5cd4492ca689b87f863af.jpg

*And these are mini ones for the top table!*

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/731d2f4f9a01c626827a7bdd240e6505.jpg​


----------



## aly888

Haha, that's what I did with my hazel twigs to try and get me to commit :blush:

Where are you getting your jars from? OH wants a sweetie bar at ours and I don't know whether to get vases or proper jars like yours :)


----------



## Lauren25

Have you decided what your going to do about them yet, or have you just put it to one side for a bit?

They are from here https://misterchips.com/store/

They are so cheap compared with everywhere else, it's about £27 for six big jars where as most places you pay that for one! You could go for a mixture of jars and vases, I think it looks good with a mixture like bigger sweets in vases and smaller ones in jars :)


----------



## CatStorey

Your list is awesome......so organised!! :) 

My friend is getting married in September and is getting herself so so stressed out. I told her she needs a list.....ha ha


----------



## Lauren25

Haha yes she deffo needs a list, I've got lists everywhere, on here, on my phone, on the iPad haha and to go list mad I want to sort out a spreadsheet document to keep it all together!


----------



## aly888

Haha I looooove my lists. I couldn't do this without them :lol:


----------



## Lauren25

Well we were meant to go and give notice today but Ive had a really bad day and was it soooo much pain this morning we had to cancel! On the letter I have it says we have to give notice by 15th December but when OH rang to cancel and rearrange they said it can be done any time up until 15 days before the wedding day! Does anyone know if this is true?

Also the jars came for the centrepieces, they are great and none smashed which I thought there might be! Now the good bit of deciding what sweets go in them yum yum!​


----------



## KittieB

Aww no, sorry you have had a bad day :( I think that sounds about right, the 15 days in advance. I'm sure I read you can give notice anywhere between a year to a fortnight in advance. They need time to display your "bans" which I think is a week. So you have plenty of time :) I haven't booked our appointment yet, it's one of the first things on my list to sort out once I've handed in my dissertation on Friday.

Oooh yummy! Do you have any ideas what sweets you want? I'm going to do a sweetie table and I can imagine me and my OH arguing over which sweets to include lol


----------



## CatStorey

Yeah, I'm sure its 15 days before. Although they say its best to do it earlier incase there are any problems and you have to re-arrange, it, then it would be too late. 

I only gave notice a couple of weeks ago which was lucky as we changed our venue and if we had already given notice we would have had to pay the £70 again. 

Glad the jars all came! I've never been to a wedding with a sweetie buffet before. Obv we can't have one at our wedding but my friend who is getting married next year I'm slowing talking her into having one. Keep telling her reasons why she 'needs' a sweetie buffet :) They sound sooooo good. You'll have to tell me all the sweeties you are having!!


----------



## aly888

Oh no, hope you're ok?? They are right though, you can give notice any time from a year before the wedding up to two weeks before (it has to be posted for a total of two weeks for any objections so 15 days before :thumbup:). Is your registrar booked though? Last thing you want is to find you can't book the registrar for the time you need :nope:

Yay for the jars surviving. Where are you going to get all your sweeties from? xx


----------



## Lauren25

Thank you I'm feeling so much better today :)
That's okay then, ill get it sorted in the new year, properly after the babies here now!

I don't know where to get the sweets from, we have a Costco here so I don't know to find someone with a card or I might check out and see how much a card is! Other than that I've looked on eBay and you can bulk buy sweets from sellers on there!

I'm not sure what sweets, all I know is I want them to go with the colours which are pastel pink, turquoise and ivory so I'm thinking pastel colours and ivory/white/creams!

So far Ive thought -
- flying saucers
- love hearts
- marshmellows​


----------



## Mummy May

White mice, milk bottles, white choc buttons, pink pigs (NOM!!!) those half pink half turquoise fizzy bottles, what about maybe a bowl with sherbet in and a jar full of lollies to go with it... I just love sweets haha xxx

CANDY FLOSS!!!


----------



## aly888

Bon bons, pink shrimps, those cable sweets you can get (coloured outside with white foamy inside) :thumbup:

Not sure that Costco would be your best bulk option. I can't remember seeing bulk cases of single sweets. It's normally boxes of individually wrapped smaller packs like you'd get in newsagents etc. EBay is a good idea, or there are quite a few online sweet stores. My favourite is A Quarter Of :drool: You can search by colour on there too x


----------



## Lauren25

Thanks for that website I'm off to have a look!

Thank you for the sweet ideas, they are fab! I thought of white mice etc but do you think chocolate type sweets like them would run the risk of melting or going all sticky in the jars or do you think they'd be okay?


----------



## aly888

Theyre not proper chocolate though are they? I think they'll be fine :)


----------



## Mummy May

I think they would be okay and if you could find some pink ones too you could mix them in the jar, that would look pretty :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

That's alrite then!
I keep looking at all these sweets and i wanna just buy big boxes to eat now :haha: 
Sweets have long use by dates on them don't they? I won't be ordering til nearer the time but just wanna make sure if I start a month or two before they'll be fine!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah they should keep pretty well in an airtight container - which they will be anyway if you're buying in bulk! How exciting :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

That's good then!

I'm just looking at bunting at the minute, I want some to go along the front of the top table and also some for the outside patio area, they have old style black lamp posts so was planning on tying it between them!

I'm trying to figure out what colours to go for, I've found this one and emailed the seller one ebay and he said the blue was like a powder blue, them said the picture shows it very well, to me the picture shows quite a turquoise colour!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/IMG-20121128-WA0000.jpg

So now I don't know to go for that one and hope the blue is more turquoise or to go for something like this ...

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/75d4216f07241c2b0b060159ab2bbe74.jpg

Or something more neutral like this ...

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/de1de8b69a60e4e6dd0e54bbc0ff04c3.jpg

*What do you think?!*

This is the look of the bunting on the top table ...

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/c59436c29dd1a4dd89108df3a0bf098b.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/ebce57513144a7441757d8338db16326.jpg​


----------



## aly888

Ooh I love that bunting!! What's the sellers name? We are decorating with bunting too :thumbup: As for colours, could you ask the seller to send you a small sample of the blue fabric? You don't want to go ahead and buy all the bunting for it to be the wrong colour x


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I would also ask him for a sample, you really don't want to get the wrong colour and have to buy again :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

I've kind of left all the wedding plans for a little bit but I really want to do something before Christmas, don't know what though!

Something not wedding related but on Sunday my family and friends done a surprise baby shower for me which was lovely, I had no clue walked in to my cousins house and everyone was there, we played lots of games, ate lots of cake and me and the baby got lots of presents! It was so nice to have something for me (may sound selfish but I never do anything for myself, 9 times out of 10 I'm a Mummy and that's it) it's made me so excited for this baby now and made it all feel so real!

Back to the wedding things, I was looking at table place name cards and was planning on getting them ready printed but they are more expensive than I thought they would be so now I'm thinking about getting blank ones and buying some alphabet stamps and printing them myself, would also mean I can start doing them now for the people I know will deffo be there, parents, bridesmaids, ushers etc!​


----------



## CatStorey

Love the bunting!! I agree, see if they will send you a sample of the fabric and then you will know for sure. We love bunting in my family. We have loads and any occasion it gets put up......ha ha! 

So lovely you had a surprise Baby Shower. Really really nice :) 

I got some place cards ready printed, they are just cheapy ones and then I have stuck buttons on them to jazz them up a bit. I got mine from here - 
https://www.thelittlethings.co.uk/index.php

They do get quite expensive if you are having lots. I think it would be nice for you to stamp your own. Make it more personal :) 

xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Yes see we are going to be needing 120 of them so it really adds up! I've found some for just under £40 but for a little piece of card with someone's name on it just seems a silly amount but I was looking last night and a stamp set is about £20 and then it would be about £10 for the plain place cards so I'm thinking do I do them myself and save a few pounds or is it really worth it for a few pound!

I sat last night and started a big spreadsheet of everything we have done/need to do, what each thing has cost, what we have left to pay etc and I can't believe how many different things people have paid for/offered to pay, it really has saved us so much money!!​


----------



## Lauren25

I posted a thread last week asking about making my own invites well the more I think about the more I think ill be putting too much on myself with 2 under 2 but I just can't bring myself to get the invites we planned on getting, the ones that match the save the dates as for invites are RSVP cards they are £2!!

I've been having a look on ebay and came across some I liked so got them to send some samples! I really like these ones but OH doesn't really! I'd change little bits and bobs and add a line for writing names! What do you all think ?

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20121214_150006.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20121214_145951.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20121214_150018.jpg​


----------



## aly888

Oooh I like the concept, but I do think they've gone a bit overboard on the fonts. If you're mixing fonts you almost need to go for different fonts of similar styling. I'm just not sure how well all those go together. But I love the cards with the bunting etc and the colours (or would you customise that to your colours?). More importantly, are they in budget? x


----------



## Mummy May

I also think they've maybe gone a bit ott with fonts - but if I had to pick then I like the bottom ones the best :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Thanks girls, there would be less different style writing as I wouldn't need 2 venues on there etc and it would be more spaced out as we'd need somewhere to write names so I think that would make it look better!

For the invites they are £10 for 20 so compare with £2 at the other place for invite and RSVP its much better!

I've downloaded a free trial of photoshop and have been having a bit of a play around on there but as much as I'd quite like to do our own I have no clue what im doing :haha:


----------



## aly888

Watch some photoshop tutorials online. Sooo helpful. Adobe illustrator might be better for making the invites but I don't get on with Illustrator :lol: The main thing you need to master on photoshop would be your crop tools, layer masks, and just layers in general

That is a good price for the invites. In terms of layouts I think the last one (the evening invite?) looks the best. You've got a different font on each line but using the same font for the "at the...to start at...on" to hold it all together. The top one just looks a bit squished. If they could do the same layout as the bottom one but with all the info of the top one then it'd look fab :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Those samples look good, i've never seen anything like that. I just went to vistaprint.


----------



## Lauren25

Ahhh I was having another look at invitations on eBay and instead of trying to cut down the price I've fell in love with some others! I really love these two, especially the first one! They would be done in our colours! I have emailed the woman as she does all matching stationary to them in hope that if I do an order with a few bits on she'll knock the price down!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/65f0bf07d21c287466c905f78b0e5eef.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/dd3245ab387d5b454e56e7e1b4c1b31b.jpg

I can't even think what I need to do at the minute, the venue said we'd have to go back with 6 months to go to sort things And pay more but I've heard nothing from them, fair enough if they are waiting til after Christmas/New Year but I would have thought they would have let us know! I really want to get that all sorted because once we go we will know times, lay out of the day etc which we need to know before we can sort stationary!​


----------



## Mummy May

I like the first ones :) Pretty! xx


----------



## aly888

I like both of those, but the second ones are my fave. I'm sure you can negotiate a lower price too. Especially if the lady doing them operates away from EBay too because you could go to her direct which would save her listing and selling fees :thumbup:

I'm at the same point about meeting the venues. We don't have to pay anything until 2 weeks before but still need to meet them and sort timings and what we can/can't do etc. Considering they're the ones making money out of this you'd have thought they'd have made some sort of contact :wacko:


----------



## Lauren25

That's what im thinking, she has a website and a Facebook page and looks like she has a shop too so I hope so! I also wouldn't mind spending a bit more on things like place cards to get some discount from her and have it all matching!

I thought that too, I even looked through our stuff and it says they will contact us, just incase for some reason we needed to arrange with them! We have to pay 50% now and then the balance just before the day! It's really annoying me as I kind of feel I can't do much without meeting with them, it's like I can't move on to the next things I could be doing! Hopefully they will be in contact once New Year is out the way and hopefully we can go and get it sorted! OH is off work after having his appendix out so I might see if they're any cancellations to give notice too!


----------



## aly888

I would contact them. That's what I'm doing with ours. I'm going to email them both today to arrange a time to go in and discuss plans. As for payments, I'm winning the lottery tonight so that isn't an issue :haha::haha: I wish! But I know what you mean about not being able to move on. I can't complete our invites until we've decided food and timings etc :wacko:


----------



## Lauren25

Did you win then ? :haha:
Did they get back in contact with you?

I think ill give them til the end if this week and then if I haven't heard anything ill give them an email, doesn't fill me with much faith if they can't even get in contact with us though!

That's the same with us, can't sort the invites out, can't sort evening invites, I wanna know how many people they sit at tables so I can start having a little look at a rough table plan as I'm sure that is going to take us a long time! The main thing is I wanna know how the day will run, what will happen when and what times I think once I know that ill feel more relaxed!


----------



## Lauren25

*Garter*

I emailed a lady this morning who makes custom garters for a really reasonable price! I have seen her company mentioned a few times on different things and after having a look I'm deffo going to go with her! Here's the link to her Facebook page!

https://www.facebook.com/TrulyIDo?ref=ts&fref=ts

This is the style I'm going to go for but instead of the purple I'm going to have Turquoise, that way it matches our colours and also it'll be my something blue!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/ac9a7a4ab8910a757eb0df255b8b6369.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/b35b49a1f6b81c4e23c73690ccb8d465.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/bfd6fc4190816470a8d8f92da45a06c2.jpg​


----------



## aly888

Haha I meant tonight :blush: We've gone in on hat Euromillions '25 millionaires' thing at work. So each put £2 in and have ende up buying 28 lines...probs only win £2.40 back :lol:

I also didn't email my venues :dohh: I'll do it tonight! I agree with you, give them until the weekend then if you've heard nothing you approach them. Have you got the payment ready for when they ask for it? I know what you mean by not feeling confident by them not contacting you, but I've got a feeling it's standard as far as weddings go. You'll probably get an invoice in the post in the next couple of weeks and that's it!! 

I'm stuck for garter. I'm gonna have a nosey at her FB page now :thumbup:

How are baby plans going? x


----------



## Mummy May

This may sound a bit silly, but what is the point/use of a garter? I personally am not going to have one... unless I need to have one that is :haha: xx


----------



## Lauren25

Haha well you know where I am when you win!

Yep we've got the money for them so its just a case of when they ask for it! It's a bit like my wedding dress and bridesmaid dresses were meant to be paid off before Christmas but they haven't been in contact and neither me or my mum can remember what they said to do so that's just waiting for them!
I know what you mean, I'd even rather them send me what will be going on, anything just so I know haha.

Baby plans Ahhh who knows haha, the babies a bit like the wedding I don't know if I'm coming or going, what's ready and what's not :rofl: we will know when it arrives if I'm ready for it or not hahaha!!

Do you know what Mummy May I have no clue :rofl: I wasn't sure to get one or not but I'm using it as my 'something blue' having the turquoise on it and also I wanted it to have as a keep sake!


----------



## aly888

The garter is a tradition. As the bride tosses her bouquet to all the single women, the groom is supposed to toss the garter (which is why you can find garter sets that contain one keepsake garter and one smaller 'toss' garter). The bride and groom would make a spectacle of removing the garter, either by the bride standing on a chair/table to reveal the garter to her husband or with the groom disappearing under the brides skirt. I think it's very rarely, if ever, done in the UK though and we have them more for the keepsake/traditional value. And I don't think anyone has an actual need for leg garters these days since 'hold ups' exist :thumbup:

Grrr Lauren, thatd bug me. I'd rather just pay the money and know its done. Can you not call the bridal shop and ask them?


----------



## Mummy May

Thats quite interesting lol! I might have one now... though oh certainly won't be going up my skirt for it :rofl: xx


----------



## aly888

I'm trying to convince OH to toss my garter. He says no, but I'm hoping on the day (once he's had a few drinks ;) ) that he'll change his mind :lol:


----------



## Lauren25

Well you learn something new every day :haha: I won't be tossing mine though, I don't even know if ill actually wear it, I just want one haha.

Well the bridal shop have been closed for a few weeks over Christmas and don't reopen until 2moro so I'm sure ill be on their list of things to sort, they are VERY good there so ill just go with the flow!


----------



## Mummy May

Lauren, did you pick your dress before you were pregnant? Interested to see how it would work as I'm rather pregnant too, so I assumed I would need to give birth then lose all my baby weight before I went dress shopping? xx


----------



## Lauren25

No I ordered it when I was pregnant but in early stages, if I remember rightly I was about 11 weeks when I first went looking and then I was 15 weeks when I ordered the dress! They took my measurements at 15 weeks as they said I'm not how I was before being pregnant but I've not put on enough to make a massive difference! The other problem with me was I had lost a hell of a lot of weight from being ill before getting pregnant again so even though I had only a little bump I had to think of how skinny I was in other areas and they wouldn't stay like that!

The shop were fab though, they weren't 100% on which size wouldn't be best so they ended up getting the lady who does the alterations out and she said she'd rather go for the bigger size (only a inch difference) so then she can custom fit it to me!

If I was you I'd wait til baby is here and then go and have a look and try on and speak to the shop as each shop is different to how they work and what they'd do! Dresses usually take 6 months again depending on the shop so you can go and have a try on see what you like and then you can always leave it til you loose the weight you want or see what they recommend :)


----------



## Lauren25

I found more invites I like! I remember seeing these when we first started planning but was gutted because you wouldn't change the colour of the bunting on them! I then came across them when I was looking at invites again and they said you could now change the colour of the bunting! Before I wasn't bothered about stationary matching but now I want it all the match and tie in!

I have just ordered a sample of them and she's going to send a swatch of the bunting in pastel pink and turquoise!

Here's some pictures of the Invites, RSVPs, Night Invites, Table Numbers, Place Name Cards and Order of the Day Covers!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/f31774d630253fec7d39c9cb888d62e5.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/b38fa52272008ea0900cc5867b360dce.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/9f272cb7844478e659c94e5401ad67bb.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/26b2ab4987de0675991d993aa7776166.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/f27394775f65fb7142c97887d29525d7.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/6cab5ea9cf9cca53c2d999da0f4e02a4.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/5ba27bb8581775925da2bc2d60981c9a.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/cde06cb169bee8b5e866bc7606dc735a.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

*Best Man and Usher Thank You Present!*

OH has finally decided what he wants to get them after changing his mind so many times and not being interested in the slightest! He's decided on personalised tankard glasses for them! I found these ones on EBay which look really nice, they are about £11 each with postage which I think is good! Hopefully I will get them ordered in the week!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/73a4393a8849105d326f3eaa8c633fdb.jpg

*Extra Thank You - Best Man and MOH*

We wanted to get our Best Man and MOH a extra thank you for helping us out! We have decided to just get them a bottle of something! Best Mans favourite drink is Jack Daniels so he will have that then I think ill get my MOH a bottle of a Moët or something :)​


----------



## aly888

Love those invites :thumbup: hope the sample looks good when it arrives. 

How did you get OH interested enough to decide on gifts? I can't get OH revved up enough to think about them :wacko: I've got my BMs a load of things but don't want to give them gifts and for the men to be left with nothing!


----------



## Lauren25

I hope so too, ill pop a picture up when they arrive, hopefully the colours look good too!

Hahaha well lets just say I went on and on like a nag for ages day after day! He's also off work at the mo and he said he wants to help with wedding things which was a step forward but he still needed a nagging :haha:

Still no contact from the hotel, I think I'm just going to email them 2moro and see what they say, with OH being off work we can go at anytime but when he goes back to work it'll be a struggle!

Not really sure what to do next, I wanna do something though haha!


----------



## Mummy May

Well I've lost all my wedding excitement and am ready to give it all up and do it abroad (which is what I wanted to start with but OH has just agreed). Needless to say, I'm off to the travel agents this morning to get a price... :( Can't believe how stressed I am already and weve only been planning 2 weeks. Wish people would just bugger off and leave us to it!! xx


----------



## aly888

I emailed both my venues and they were both closed. My ceremony venue doesn't open until 15th and my reception venue (a hotel) re-opened today. So maybe that's why you've not heard from them yet!? But I would still email them. Just prompt them that you are waiting to hear from them. 
How is your OH feeling now? It will be good if you can get things sorted whilst he's off. Have you given notice now? 

I think I need to start nagging my OH (more). He's been busy with work for the last year (he started up for himself last March) so has had very little to do with all the planning, but I think this is one thing he can't avoid :lol:


----------



## Lauren25

Mummy May said:


> Well I've lost all my wedding excitement and am ready to give it all up and do it abroad (which is what I wanted to start with but OH has just agreed). Needless to say, I'm off to the travel agents this morning to get a price... :( Can't believe how stressed I am already and weve only been planning 2 weeks. Wish people would just bugger off and leave us to it!! xx

Ohh no I don't know what to say :( the thing I learnt was dont listen to other people and don't try and please them! At the beginning I found myself trying to please and do what others wanted me to do but in the end I took the selfish route and made sure everything we have or want is what we want and not others! At the end of the day it's our wedding days, we are the only people that are important!

If you want to go abroad and do it, go for it but at the same time if you don't dont feel forced to!

Did you go the travel agents ?


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> I emailed both my venues and they were both closed. My ceremony venue doesn't open until 15th and my reception venue (a hotel) re-opened today. So maybe that's why you've not heard from them yet!? But I would still email them. Just prompt them that you are waiting to hear from them.
> How is your OH feeling now? It will be good if you can get things sorted whilst he's off. Have you given notice now?
> 
> I think I need to start nagging my OH (more). He's been busy with work for the last year (he started up for himself last March) so has had very little to do with all the planning, but I think this is one thing he can't avoid :lol:

Yea I haven't heard anything off them today so I'm about to write them an email so hopefully they should reply 2moro, they were always good at getting back quick in the early days!

He's loads better thank you, still in a bit of pain when doing alot but apart from that Hes pretty much back to normal!
Not yet, OH keeps saying wait til the babies here and do them both on the same day (if possible) I'd rather see if they have any cancelations now though!

Hahaha yea just go on and on about it, I kept saying to him aswel that it was being left to him so they will have nothing if he doesn't tell me what to get them! Maybe that might make him feel bad haha!


----------



## lozzy21

Just been having a nosey, that garter is lovely.


----------



## Lauren25

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/4656c38ec81c2f7427082d8627632689.jpg

This is the proof of the colours the lady done for me and on screen I love it, she's sending a little swatch of them with the sample invite so I hope it looks as good in person :)​​


----------



## aly888

Oh wow they look amazing!!


----------



## Mummy May

I love those invites! I had a good talk with myself and we went to look at our venue last night and it was wonderful! It would be their first wedding so we would be getting an amazing deal with it and I think were going to go with it. Were not going to discuss details with families until we have booked things. I feel so much better today!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Mummy May said:


> I love those invites! I had a good talk with myself and we went to look at our venue last night and it was wonderful! It would be their first wedding so we would be getting an amazing deal with it and I think were going to go with it. Were not going to discuss details with families until we have booked things. I feel so much better today!! xx

Aww I'm really glad you have sorted it :)
It's deffo the best way, I find myself letting things slip to family and then thinking noooooo why did I say anything when they start on their opinions and how they think things should be!


----------



## Lauren25

I got an email from the lady who has made my garter today saying she had finished it! I was so shocked as she had put me on her very long list of orders and told me it would be about 6 weeks! Here's some pictures she sent me, can't wait for it to arrive now :)

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/337a68550935ab879b3f1ad6261e541c.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/046955c6ae67cef417f1701a806d8097.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/5a01b92c3b286fcf33a516bceec36ebd.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

I emailed the venue last night and she got back to me today asking when we are available to come in! I said either this week or next as then OH goes back to work so hopefully that will be okay with her and we will get to go in and sort things!

Now I need your help, my minds gone so blank of anything I needed to ask them and make sure I sort out, this will be our last visit until our final one about a month before just to check everything's perfect so I need everything sorted! Can anyone help me with what I need to ask and sort out?!​


----------



## lozzy21

This is of the top of my head so it might be something you already have covered

What is included
what can they provide at an extra cost
are they any restrictions (no open flames for candles etc)
What time is the room available for set up, when does everything have to be cleaned up?


----------



## aly888

Oh wow that garter is gorgeous. Yours looks much better than the original purple one you posted up. I love the brooch in the middle.

Glad the venue got back to you quickly :thumbup: This is the list of questions I have so far for my venues. Keep in mind that I've got two venues and our order of the day isn't "traditional" so some of these may not be needed for your day (ie, how long for cake cutting/serving)...



> Ceremony:
> Layout
> Decorations
> Timings
> 
> Reception:
> -Confetti - can we throw it? What can we throw?
> -Decs - Can we hang bunting inside/outside? Can we hang pom poms inside? Garden games?
> -When can we start setting up? Day of/day before?
> -Confirm timings of the day
> -Cake - how long to cut/serve?
> -Finish time?
> -Hog roast - served to tables/served buffet?
> -Lighting inside/outside?*


----------



## lozzy21

Thought of some more, what is the table layout going to be, how many people to a table, how many highchairs do they have, where can you take photos, ask about where toilets are (thinking of elderly or disabled guests),


----------



## aly888

^^ good questions *stolen*


----------



## Lauren25

The sample invites came today and I am without a doubt having them, they are gorgeous, perfect colour and she's been to work with so far! Just need to sort the info to go in them and then I can order :)

*The colour we will be having*

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130109_143437.jpg

*Day Invites*

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130109_143504.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130109_143514.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130109_143524.jpg

*Night Invites*

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130109_143544.jpg

*RSVPs*

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130109_143537.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130109_143531.jpg​


----------



## Mummy May

Okay I am not your friend lol! I really want bunting stationery but its so bloody expensive. I want to do my own but I think it will look pants! xx


----------



## candeur

Love the invites they look amazing!


----------



## Lauren25

*Visiting the Venue!*

Well we are booked to go to the hotel on Tuesday at 2pm, I am so excited to actually find out about the day etc.

Thank you for your help with what to ask, I wrote a list of questions and got on a bit of a role and it turned into a massive list :haha:

1. What are the ages of children for food and is under a certain age free?

2. TIMES

1. Order of the day - times
2. Evening times
3. What time would they say for people to get there/be seated for 12pm wedding

3. ROOMS

1. Room for bride and groom night of wedding
2. Room for the night before - how much ?
3. Price of rooms for guests and how do they book

4. FOOD AND DRINK

1. Food/children's food/ night food
2. Drinks - welcome drinks - bottles of beer

5. Can we decorate outside on patio area

6. How many sit at each table

7. Is there Someone that will play the music etc

8. Moving the room around - how long

9. Gym membership - Still free for 3 months

10. Will someone be telling us on the day what to do/where to be when ?

11. We have a disabled guest, how do things work seating etc

12. Do we set the room out or do you have someone to do so! If we do it when do we have access to the room​


----------



## Lauren25

Mummy May said:


> Okay I am not your friend lol! I really want bunting stationery but its so bloody expensive. I want to do my own but I think it will look pants! xx

These aren't if you like them! She's on eBay but she has a company anyway! She's called Dilly & Dilly and I couldn't recommend her anymore so far! She does any colour you want as well. 

Here's her price list (copied it all off her ebay)

10 save the dates - £5
10 day invites - £10
10 RSVP cards - £7.50
10 evening invites - £5.00
10 place cards - £2.50
10 information cards - £6
10 table numbers - £5
10 thank you cards - £10
10 order of service covers - £7.50


----------



## Mummy May

I went searching and found her last night lol! I've added her to my list :) Very reasonable prices too! Very impressed!! I want my times for the wedding so that I can get my invites lol I might hound the poor vicar again, he can't exactly argue if I pay him now can he :rofl: xx


----------



## Lauren25

Haha do it, I haven't stopped going on to OH about how excited I am to order them after Tuesday! It's going to kill me waiting for them once I've ordered them!


----------



## aly888

Haha, I sympathise. I want to get on and do ours but cant until we've worked out the order of the day!!
I am also going to slightly (completely) steal that list of questions from you :thumbup: thanks. Haha xx


----------



## Lauren25

Haha no probs, you and Lozzy gave me most the ideas and got me on a bit of a roll! I'm hoping she'll answer most the questions before I have to get a big long list of questions out :haha:


----------



## Lauren25

I emailed the lady about the invites last night and was a bit cheeky and asked if she would offer any discount for a big order! I've also asked her if she's able to do menu cards as I've decided I want these photo frames for the table numbers and on the reverse I want to put the menu!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/d306acce50a94812eae2195a0ac35644.jpg

Also I was with my cousin (MOH) yesterday and she asked what we were having as favours and she used to work in a bank, she said that if we go to the bank and give them a pound we can ask for pennies with the year we get married on so then everyone has a penny to do their scratch card and also keep! I loved this idea and thought about putting them out on the table around the sweet jars with the table confetti as a bit of decoration too :)​


----------



## lozzy21

If you dont ask you dont get!


----------



## aly888

I wondered if banks would do that. I just assumed their pennies would be mixed bags (as in lots of different years put together). I guess they have to have money shipped in at some point though so I might try it too :thumbup:

Are those the Ikea photo frames? I'm still not sure what we're doing for table numbers :wacko:


----------



## Lauren25

Exactly, I'm happy to pay the price anyway but here's hoping she'll knock a bit off as I want quite a few different bits :)

I never even thought about having something to scratch them off with haha but I thought it was a fab idea when she said!

Yep they are the ikea ones, 99p each! I wasn't going to bother, the venue supply table numbers and menus if you ask them but I have decided I want it all to match seen as though we are not having lots of decoration in the room/tables :)


----------



## Lauren25

Got myself a new notepad today so have spent the evening filling it with wedding info that's all up do date! I was getting lost with my other one as it was from the planning days and I got a smaller one that I can carry round with me and jot anything down when I need to! Got a diary the other day too, I'm hoping to be very organised :haha:

*Stationary!*

The lady got back to me and she's able to put the menu on the back on the table numbers which will bump this price of them a little but I won't have to buy them as separates so will work out cheaper!
She also said if we don't go through EBay then she can offer me 10% discount so I am more than happy to do that!

*Garter!*

My garter arrived today, all wrapped up and I had no clue what it was, opened it up and it is beyond beautiful, I really cannot recommend her enough! Rubbish picture but here it is!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/3bb5e62eb2406fc03d06515df710f49f.jpg

*Hair!*

My Mum spoke to my hairdresser when she was there, good job I got her too as she said I need to speak to the girl ASAP and get it booked and sorted after telling me before not to book until March :dohh:
I seen that the girl who would be doing it has a wedding hair page on Facebook so I messaged her on there instead and she's just got back to me saying the date should be fine but she'll check the diary at work! Then just asked about trials, going to the venue etc so hopefully she'll come back with some kind of quote! My actual hairdresser said though that she thinks for bridesmaids hair blow dry and curled would probs be £20 each at a guess so I'm hoping that's about right for them!

:happydance: *Last but not least we are at the Venue tomorrow and I am so excited to sort everything* :happydance:​


----------



## Lauren25

Bumping my list and updating :)



Lauren25 said:


> *What's left to do list​*
> 
> I thought I'd do a list of what's left to do and hopefully where I can put a month when it will be getting done!
> 
> Giving Notice - Need to book
> Meeting with the venue - beginning of May
> 
> *Clothing - *
> Alterations for me - Beginning of May
> Alterations for bridesmaids - Beginning of May
> Mens suit fittings - 6-8 weeks before the day
> (Taking OHs friend in February when he's on leave from Afghan)
> Bobbys suit fitting - 4 weeks before the day
> Bobbys shoes - May
> New babies outfit - Once it's arrived
> Flower girls shoes x2 - May
> 
> *Me - *
> Underwear - Before dressing fittings
> Garter - Done
> Make up trial - Need to book for March
> Book hair and have trial - Booking at the minute
> Book spray tan, nails etc (if having)
> 
> *Cake -*
> Order cake
> Cake toppers - Once new baby is here
> 
> *Stationary -*
> Day Invites - Done
> RSVPs - Done
> Night invites - Done
> Place name cards - Done
> Order of the day booklets - Done
> Table Numbers/Menus - Done
> Write and print order of day inserts
> Print wedding mad libs
> 
> *Thank you presents - *
> Ushers and best man thank you present - Done
> MOH and Best Man extra thank you - bottle of Jack Daniels and Moët
> Parents and Inlaws thank you presents
> 
> *Venue decoration - *
> Bunting for inside - Done
> Table confetti - Done
> Table gems - Done
> Sign for cake table
> Sign for gift table
> Centrepieces -
> - Jars - Got
> - Sweets
> Outdoor bunting
> Outside lanterns and candles - Done
> 
> *Favours -*
> Scratch cards - April/May
> Chocolate hearts for children's favours - May
> 
> *Other - *
> Music - Once we've given notice
> Readings - Once we've given notice
> Wedding rings - Ordered
> Plan table plan - once we've received RSVPs
> 
> *Pay final balance on - *
> Venue
> Registrar
> Photographer
> Photo booth
> DJ
> Flowers
> Suits
> Dress - Done
> Bridesmaid dresses - Done
> Make up
> 
> Is there anything anyone can see I've forgotten?


----------



## Lauren25

*Bridesmaids Hair!*

As I've decided to get the person doing my hair to do the bridesmaids as well instead of getting one of the bridesmaids to do everyone's and leaving her with no time to get ready I thought I best have a look for some pictures to show what I want! I literally just want it down and curled, but loose wavy curls and I have got them all a headband to wear! Here's some hair pictures I've found and some pictures of the headbands I've got for them!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/e2c539bd2d2d1cab8fb0721189aba7df.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/f6b438d7e9b13c49c59ec5b79e61e71a.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20121114_145353.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20121114_145403.jpg​


----------



## Mummy May

Those are pretty :) I still haven't asked my 1 friend to be my only bridesmaid yet lol I'm not sure why because I defo want her to do it!! But I think I want her in a swing type dress so she may have to wear her hair up - clearly this will change as soon as I walk into a dress shop, which I want to do now *stomps feet!!!* xx


----------



## Lauren25

:haha: yea I changed my mind when I was looking at bridesmaid dresses, I wanted long and flowy and as cheap as possible and I ended up with short dresses that aren't flowy and £185 each!!!!! Thankfully I got discount haha!

I'm massively bridezilla about their hair as I'm having mine up I don't want them too so that's the reason their having theirs down cause I don't want them to be like me :rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

Went to the venue today and it went great! I didn't even need to ask most of the things I wrote down as she had already answered them and asked us about them herself!

She told us all the timings, sorted numbers, drinks, our room for the night! I also booked 2 rooms for me and the bridesmaids the night before the wedding! Our price has come down as well as we have a few less adults from before and more children but we also found out 2 and under are free which meant we knocked 9 children's prices off!

I'm just sitting here now working out how many invites etc we need and I'm about to look at the wording for them and hopefully I'll put the order in 2moro!

I have a question though, we will not be sorting the food until a month before the wedding! We know we want the BBQ and on the BBQ menu you pick 3 mains, 3 salads and a pudding! I was going to get the menus printed to match the stationary but as we won't be doing it until a month before its too late, the venue offer a basic printed menu for free but would you get menus printed to match by choosing off the menu that's online in hope it doesn't change or if it does change risk having no menus or would you just get them to do the menus?​


----------



## aly888

Do you not have to tell the venue your meal choices and how many of each? Ie, do your guests not have to choose their meal in advance? 

Glad she answered all the questions you had. Sounds like it went better than my meeting with my venue :lol::lol:


----------



## lozzy21

Menus matching would not be a big thing for me, id go with the cheapest option!


----------



## Lauren25

No it's a set menu that they get, they don't get the choice as it will all be done on the BBQ on the patio area so they get to choose what they want from the things we have selected!

It didn't bother me before either but for some reason (I think it's being pregnant) I've really wanted everything matching! I think I'm going to get them printed as they will only be about £5 maximum anyway


----------



## Mummy May

I would get them printed :) If they're wrong you can always change them - or you could always tell the lady you're buying from that you will want the menu's about a month before the wedding and could she work to that schedule. Its all coming together nicely now eep :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Well we've had a right wedding day today! Me and OH have had a baby free day as MIL has had Bobby all day so we went shopping in Birmingham! OH got his shoes for the wedding day from Next! I got some perfume and OH got some aftershave for the wedding day!

We went to Ernest Jones too and I asked about my wedding ring, she got a few out to show me so I had a try on and found one that sits really well with my ring, not perfect but way more perfect than I could think of! OH had a try on too so we have now both picked out our rings! She said we can order them in in our sizes to try on before buying but as we were in Birmingham we just got her to write down the details and we'll do that at the Ernest Jones here! They are £299 each which I thought was really good too! Here they are .....

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/1f3e64a7ded8c54dcc1e637f8b063914.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/ce738979ecae6cff1ceab588a1a389e1.jpg

I then came home and put the order in for all the wedding stationary

- Day Invites
- RSVPs
- Night Invites
- Place Cards
- Order of Day Covers
- Table Numbers
- Menus

She should get back to me with the proofs she said in a few days so I can't wait to see them!

Tomorrow we are going to Ikea for some house bits and I'm going to get the photo frames for the table numbers/menus! I'm also going to look at the lanterns and candles they are as we can decorate the outside patio area that's attached to our room, im going to attach bunting round the old style lamp posts they have there and then was just thinking a large lantern on each patio table they have with a big candle in! Something like this .....

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/fb366abb6dce0d8bb11831cc79d92862.jpg​


----------



## lozzy21

Those rings are lovely, bargain too!


----------



## Mummy May

I want to do more things lol! I'm thinking about that kind of budget for our rings too, and if they did happen to be any cheaper then thats cool too :) xx


----------



## aly888

Love those rings. Sounds like a very productive day :) x


----------



## Lauren25

Yesterday I went and got the photo frames for the table numbers and menus and we also got 3 lanterns and candles to go out on the little tables on the patio area :)

We were meant to be going to order the wedding rings today but we are snowed in so that's not going to happen now :(

We spent last night doing to table plan, it's so stressful but we managed to do it so it all works how we would want people to be seated, so at least now we have a rough plan of everyone we have invited and if people can't come then we can just chop and change a little!​


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh well done on your table plan! I'm dreading that part! I want to order my rings but I think that is something I can be doing later in the year... otherwise I will be wanting to wear it now haha! I still think I'm going to have to steal your table plan idea because I haven't thought of anything I like better! (the mirror and pens) xx


----------



## Lauren25

We tried doing it before and it was just going over our heads but this time OH payed some attention for once and we managed to do it! I just hope there's not lots of people that can't make it so it doesn't mess with it too much!

Aww you should, when I seen it I just thought it looked fab, saved loads of money too cause getting them printed seems to cost a fortune!

I know, I said I would wait til after the baby was born but now I can't even wait the 2 weeks, I just wanna get it ordered now! It will kill me having it sitting in the house though, might have to send it to my Mums!

I've been trying to persuade OH to start looking and thinking about his speech as I know he'll leave it to the last minute and won't know what to say :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh god I don't know if OH will give a speech, and I can't imagine his best man doing one either hahaha. I'm not that bothered about the speeches but hey! Thats his call not mine, so he can take responsibility :) xx


----------



## aly888

I keep mentioning the speech my my OH too. He's not taken much interest yet. Think I'll just write it myself. Haha

I might steal your lanterns idea :thumbup: your patio is going to look magical. 

And well done on the table plan. Fingers crossed you get all your RSVPs with as many people a possible


----------



## Lauren25

Haha well my OH is getting petrified about it already, I keep telling him the grooms speech is mainly thank yous, handing out gifts etc which we will do together!

I hope so too, we handed out save the dates and no ones mentioned from them not being able to make it! All our guests are family, family friends and close friends so I'm thinking if they couldn't make it they would probs mention before as they are all close!

I got the proofs for all the wedding stationary today, I'm so excited seeing them all with our colours and info, just can't wait to have them now! They came to £177 and that was for.....
- 50 Day Invites
- 50 RSVP Cards
- 40 Evening Invites
- 120 Place Cards
- 50 Order of Day Covers
- 11 Table Numbers
- 11 Menus

So I'm really happy I got all that for the price!​​


----------



## Mummy May

That is a very good price, I'm glad I don't have to spend that on stationery though lol! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Well I've just replied to the lady about the proofs and payed her so hopefully she'll get back to me now and let me know how long it will be until I receive them! I'm so excited :happydance:

I've also just order 5 engraved tankards for the best man and ushers! I got them off eBay and they came to just under £55 posted for 5 which I thought was amazing, most places charge atleast £20 not including postage!

Has anyone seen any shabby chic/vintage looking signs that say 'cake' I really want one to obviously go next to the cake but can't really find anything!​


----------



## Mummy May

Why don't you make one? You can get those mdf little wooden boards on ebay for less than a fiver, and it would just need painted then obviously cake written on, you could stand it up against something, or hang it from the table. xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh that's a good idea, I will have to have a look! I might also message the person who done my 'Mr & Mrs' one to see if they do different wording because its lovely!

Last night I ordered the bunting for along the top table, round the cake table and around the gift table! I went for one made of paper instead of material because I loved the pattern and thought it would sit around the tables well! Then ill get material bunting for outside! This is the one I got for the tables - 

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/8928c3994f8176e91fc4a7514372a23f.jpg

I also won on eBay some more table confetti because I didn't order enough when I ordered them ages ago, I ended up finding some which were £2 for 8 bags and they're usually £1/£1.50 a bag! Also got 3 little bags of some more table gems for £1 from the same seller!​


----------



## aly888

I was watching some of those shabby chic style signs on eBay until last week. Now I can't remember who the seller was :dohh:

I'm still amazed at how much you've got sorted already. Amazed, and impressed. And nervous. Haha x


----------



## Lauren25

I've found a few on eBay, spent so long today looking I've ended up watching god knows how many of them so I can go back and look properly!

Haha I stopped doing anything for ages but then since OH had that time off its kind of kick started me again! How far along are you now?

Well I'm having Hen Weekend issues what a surprise!! So it was about 6 weeks ago I booked the hotel on my Mums credit card but said to everyone ill give them Until the end of January to pay with it being before Christmas! I do all the talk for it on a Facebook group and have told people god knows how many times to pass along the info to those who don't have Facebook, my Mum does this to my Aunties and OHs cousins is meant to pass this along to her Mum (the Auntie who you may remember keeps trying to get far too involved) well after receiving most people's money OH text his Auntie because she wanted his bank details to pay for her 2 daughters bridesmaid dresses (her offer we didn't ask) I told him to say about the hotel money too as I haven't heard anything from them! She then text back and said she's not going anymore so how much for just her daughter, well her daughter was meant to tell her 6 weeks ago that it was paid for and they owe me the money, OH text her back saying it was paid for so they either have to pay in full for the room or the daughter would have to sleep on someone's floor! She then went on about how she didn't know and she isn't on Facebook etc etc, so basically their drip of a daughter hasn't bothered to pass the message on to her Mum and now she's trying to make out she doesn't know because she hasn't got Facebook! I do wonder how she knew about the hen weekend in the first place and about the show tickets we booked if she's blaming it on not having Facebook! I'm so glad OH has said though that its pay for the room or sleep on the floor for the daughter, OH said she doesn't deserve a bed for being so stupid and not telling her Mum! Still drives me crazy though!!!!


​


----------



## Mummy May

Woo go OH! I think thats only fair too, why should you have to fork out for someone elses mess up? Silly woman! xx


----------



## aly888

Oh my god, what a muppet!! I bet she did know about it and has just changed her mind. Good on your OH for giving her the ultimatum though. That way the ball is in her court. She either pays double for her daughter or makes her sleep on the floor. If her daughter didn't tell her then that's for them to sort out between them. It's not your fault


----------



## Lauren25

I know I'm shocked he said it because before he didn't really want to say! She hasn't got back to OH so I don't know if she was waiting to speak to her daughter or what! We can cancel the room up until the day but I want to know what's going on by the end of the month just like I've asked everyone to pay but the end of this month! She's had ages to tell me, the reason is (even though she didn't say it) is because MIL and her don't talk anymore, but this is since OHs Uncle died (their brother) last year so I'm not being funny she's had a long time to pull out, why is it only when we've hassled for the money that she's said, was she not going to tell me at all!!


----------



## Lauren25

The tankards came yesterday and they are great, I've only got round to checking one of them so far as OH wants to see them too and they are all wrapped up well so can't exactly do it with Bobby around and OH has been working lots!

The burning came yesterday too and that looks fab! Just need to sort the bunting for outside but I have to email the hotel and ask them the very weird question of what the measurements are between the lamp posts :haha:

Today the table gems and confetti came, the gems are great but I'm not sure on the confetti, they are pink but like a purplely pink, I'm sure I'm just being super fussy but I don't know to put them back on eBay or keep them!

I got an email off the lady whose done all the stationary saying they have been dispatched today for next day delivery and I will receive them tomorrow, I can't actually believe it, her service is fantastic, I just hope I love them like I did the proofs and samples! I really can't recommend her enough :)​


----------



## Mummy May

OOh how exciting, its all coming together now!! I'm just waiting on some of my ebayers paying then I will be ordering my cards to make mine eeps :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

I'm going to rant AGAIN and what a surprise it's about the same old person, OHs Auntie :growlmad:

The only thing I've asked for my bridesmaids to pay for is their make up, I have chosen the make up lady and it will cost them £40, I've said it's up to them if they have it done or not, they don't have to at the end of the day!

I've told them this months ago when I chose and booked the lady, OHs Auntie if you remember before mentioned about having someone do her girls (2 of the bridesmaids make up) I wasn't happy about this but I didn't feel it was my place with it being OHs family to say no so I just didn't really answer her!

I got an email off the make up lady last night asking for numbers of who it would be for as she has someone asking for the same date and she is wondering if she can fit in both!

MOH already said she wanted hers doing so I text the 3 other bridesmaids and my Mum!

My Mum got back to me straight away asking could she have a trial then decide.
Bridesmaid 1 got straight back and said yes
Bridesmaid 2 (1 of the daughters) text and said she'd let me know 2moro (today)
Bridesmaid 3 (other daughter the one that's a drip, the one who never told her mum about the hen weekend the one that ignores everything I ask her) ignores me!

So bridesmaid 2 text asking if it was £40 each or £40 for her and her sister, I said it was each so she said she'll speak to her Mum (she's 15) she then text back and said her Mum had said £80 is hard to find so her Mum is going to Speak to her friend who works in a beauty shop about doing their make up cause she's like £25 each!

No no no no no no no no no aaaarrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhh!

I am not being put in that situation of having a make up person I have booked to do mine, 2 bridesmaids and my mums make up then someone else coming in and doing there's, along with hairdresser, a baby and all the rest of it, there's no room!

I spoke to my Mum as I was fuming and she said to say fine but not at the hotel you'll have to be picked up and took there (we will all be at the hotel) I then spoke to OH and said to text back and say we will pay for the 2 girls as there's no room at the hotel and we're all meant to be getting ready together rushing around!

What's annoys me the most is we didn't ask them to pay for the bridesmaid dresses but they said they would, they said they'd pay for the hotel the night before for them when I said no we are, same with hair and everything else but the one thing I ask them to pay for they won't!

I'm sure she thinks we're thick or something because they have sooooo much money, £80 to us is alot of money, to them it's pennies! I don't understand why if £80 is too much money for them then why are the girls not just going their own make up, really what's the difference if your happy to pay £50!!

My head is banging because I'm so angry that its a pathetic Auntie that's doing all this, not my Mum, not MiL someone who is nothing quite basically!

My Mums fuming because she's doing all this when I'm due to give birth any day now and it's making my Mum worry about stressing the baby!!​


----------



## Lauren25

Ahhhhh now ive just come in from the kitchen to a missed call and voice mail from the Auntie asking me to ring her back to talk about the make up!!

Ive text OH to tell him cause theres noway im speaking to her, im fuming!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I would ignore her for a while, that what I do with SIL because I know if I speak to her I will just blow up at her. Try to get OH to speak to her - if she wants her own people she will have to leave then come back! Stupid woman!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Well OH rang her and she didn't answer so ill be leaving it with him, especially seen as though he never even told me her tried to ring her to sort it! We had a big argument this morning because they had stressed me and they were making me worse through the day so I think he could see what she was doing to me! Even my Mum said she'd deal with her :haha:

See them going and getting it done with someone else would be the other thing but then I thought if they do that then I'm going to have to sort the hairdresser around them and also we get married at 12, I don't wanna spend my morning getting stressed if they get stuck or their running late! I think all this is because she wants control of something she has nothing to do with at the end of the day!



Anyway the invites and all the stationary arrived today and I am so so happy with it! I can not recommend her enough, they are beautiful and her service has been out of this world! Ill add some pictures when I upload them :)​


----------



## Mummy May

Yeyy for invitations :) :) She sounds like a control freak, this is the part I hate - people wanting a piece of a day that really is no concern of theirs!!x x


----------



## aly888

Yay for finally having the invites and stationary sorted :happydance:

But your OHs auntie is seriously out of order :gun: I agree with your mum. Tell her if they want someone else then they'll have to organise that themselves away from the hotel. Then I would confirm the numbers with your lady as just you, your 2 BMs and your mum. If OHs auntie then changes her mind then that tough, she shouldn't mess you around. I think you've been more than lenient with her and her ridiculous requests. Don't go out of your way or add to your stress. If on the day they get stuck in traffic or whatever and they miss your ceremony it won't change the fact that you will look stunning and will be marrying the man of your dreams. No-one else will even notice if they are there or not xx


----------



## Lauren25

Well she never rang OH back so I just went back to my make up lady and told her the situation as it stood and just said I was waiting for 2 people to get back to me!

I have had though one of the bridesmaids (OHs Aunties Daughter) text me and ask me the date of the hen weekend, if she looked at the group on Facebook which she does look at cause I can see whose read what it says on there, straight away me and OH said she'll say she's not going cause her Mum ain't! I really really hope she doesn't! OH spoke to his Mum about it too and she said J was round earlier saying she didn't know if she could go cause had exams around the date! I'm just sick of the bullshit, I'm sure they think we're thick!!

Went to the dress shop today with my Mum, she payed off my wedding dress and I payed off the bridesmaid dresses so they are all payed for! They also said wait til after baby is here and get back in contact with them about fittings but she said probs around beginning of May which is great and hopefully gives me enough time to loose my baby weight!

My cousin is a singer, he lives in mainly in America but comes home and London throughout the year! He said he'd be coming to the wedding but he has just landed the lead role in Once the musical in London so he's coming back to live in the UK, thing is though i don't think he'll be able to come to the wedding anymore and we wanted ask him to sing :( my Mum said to ask my Auntie (his Mum) because I said I don't want to ask him and then make him feel awkward if he can't even come! Ill be gutted though if he can't!!​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hello

How are you doing? x


----------



## Lauren25

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hello
> 
> How are you doing? x

Heyyyy

Good thAnk you apart from the stress you may have read above!
Seem to be well on the way to getting everything sorted so just waiting for this baby to be born now :haha:


----------



## Lauren25

Quick update on the OHs Auntie situation! She rang this morning again while I was asleep and left another message to ring her, then later on she rang OH and left a message asking for me to ring her! After a day of arguments between Me and OH because of it all he told me to text her, so we sat together to word it right without being harsh so i just text her saying it was the person I have chose or they do their own! 
She then text back a huge text still going on about her make up lady telling me she was lovely and wouldn't get in the way and would come to the hotel and at then end she said she doesn't want to seem like she's butting in or telling me what to do she's trying to help - to me to say that you know you are butting in and trying to tell me what to do!

So I text back saying not being funny but I only want the one person there, it will be awkward and there will be a lot of people there already, as she mentioned the money thing again I said we're happy to pay the £30 difference or pay in full as we never expected them to pay for the bridesmaid dresses!

She text back just saying she'll speak to the girls and let me know - now I was expecting a bit of a sorry or maybe I understand but no!!

In the mean time earlier MIL was at OHs Nans with the 2 girls that are bridesmaids and she told them that they are doing their own make up because its not fair for us to pay that kind of money for something they don't need, apparently the girls didn't care at all and were happy to do their own! But when it was brought up they said their Mum had organised it with this other lady so this is obviously why the Auntie still kept going on about it because she must have booked it thinking she could do what she wants!

Well that wasn't much of a quick update but a long one :haha:


On another note, all being well we are hopefully going to order our wedding rings 2moro :happydance:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lauren25 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> How are you doing? x
> 
> Heyyyy
> 
> Good thAnk you apart from the stress you may have read above!
> Seem to be well on the way to getting everything sorted so just waiting for this baby to be born now :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, looks like your hands are full! 
Aww yeah just seen your due date, all the best for that :hugs:
Enjoy ordering your rings x


----------



## aly888

Your OHs Auntie is a nightmare. It does sound like she's gone ahead and either booked this other woman or at least promised her the business and now she's putting the pressure on you to save face! Good on you for sticking to your guns though :)

Fingers crossed for wedding rings today

And soooo close to meeting your babba :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

That's what it sounded like to me but there was no way I was going back my decision! There's already going to be me, my mum, 4 bridesmaids, a baby, a hairdresser and a make up artist in a room let alone with there own little make up artist, also it's not fair on everyone else, what would i do if everyone wanted to bring their own person!

We ordered the rings today and they should be in on Saturday but OH is working so w may be able to go Sunday, if not it will be the weekend after! Hopefully I still love mine and its sits properly in the right size!

I know, due date 2moro but I don't see baby coming anytime soon! Went to the midwife today and it wasn't my usual one and she was rubbish, didn't do all the checks and according to her I'm not any nearer to labour than what I was 2 weeks ago so that's made me more fed up that what I already was haha!​


----------



## aly888

Oh no, what a crap midwife! But remember, just because your the same as two weeks ago doesn't mean he/she won't surprise you in the next few days :thumbup: are you booked for induction? Was Bobby late? 

Oooh I wouldn't be able to wait that long if I knew my ring was in :lol: Can't you go and get yours by yourself? :haha: I'm sure it'll sit perfect and will look lovely with your engagement ring

You absolutely don't need to justify your decision to anyone, and certainly not her. I assume she is taking it all personally and can't see the bigger picture. Why would you even want someone else there who you've not asked for?! She's mental. Don't let her stress you out, especially when baby makes an appearance. If you have to (hopefully she's got the picture now) then get OH to deal with her

Are you still doing sweetie table centres? Do you know where you're getting the sweets from yet? I've been looking for our sweet buffet but don't know what is/isn't a good price :shrug: hoping you will point me in the right direction :flower:


----------



## Lauren25

I know, fingers crossed it comes sooner rather than later, I've got this belly to loose :rofl:
With Bobby i went over then I went in with reduced movement but I had been in slow labour for like a week so they just kept me in and broke my waters just to make sure he was okay!


I know :( I was like yaaayyy can't believe there in so quick and OH was like well I'm working at the weekend, I was gutted haha but he's only working Saturday so hopefully we can go Sunday! The other thing is though they didn't go as small as what the measured my finger so I had to get the size up and then they said they'll send it away to be resized if I still want it but I'm hoping it fits me cause I don't wanna wait again!


I said that to OH because he was starting to back down a bit and was kind of saying just to let them but I said no its not fair, I've never known anyone to do that! Like I said too if we weren't getting ready at the hotel we would have been getting ready at my Mum and Dads house so would they have done the same there?! I said I'm going to be nice but I'm going to tell her point blank no and to the point and OH agreed its the best thing to do! We decided as well that because of what's she's done I'm not getting the girls involved in anything anymore, I wanted them to be included, get excited and know what was going on but OHs Aunties ruined that now!


Yes sweets I'm still doing but I'm really struggling with knowing what to do! That website you mentioned before looks good https://www.aquarterof.co.uk/ also eBay looks good and amazon! The thing I'm struggling with is knowing how much as I have no clue, because I don't know how much to get I can't work out where's the best to buy!​


----------



## aly888

Happy due date btw :happydance: I'm sure he/she will be here soon...then you just have to sort an outfit for them for the wedding. Haha

Oh no. That's good that they'll get it re-sized but means more waiting for you. Have your put on any weight with the pregnancy or is it all baby belly? My fingers turned into sausages when I was pregnant!

That's a shame you don't want to include them anymore :( and all because of their meddling mum!! You've definitely made the right decision. If she keeps kicking off just tell her that no-one else has been allowed to bring their own make up artist so it can't be one rule for some and another for the rest. Then she might actually realise that the world (and more importantly, the day) doesn't revolve around her and her girls. There's nothing stopping her having this woman is there? Or is she going to be at the hotel too? 

Ooh, try wholesale sweets :thumbup: you have to sign up to see prices but jellies and things are mostly all under £10 for 3kgs. Another site I saw said an average portion is 180g-200g per person. But we've chosen 9 different sweet types and it comes to £105 with postage :wacko::wacko: That's why I hoped you'd found somewhere cheaper for me to steal. Haha


----------



## Lauren25

Thank youuuu! I can't wait to sort it's outfit, that's why I can't wait to know if its a boy or a girl!

I'm just all belly! That's why I waited until now to sort my wedding ring just incase my fingers went huge but they haven't, I still have stupidly skinny fingers :haha:

I know especially with one of them (the youngest) shes is sooooo excited about it all, doesn't stop talking about it and is so happy to help! The other one is the one who ignores me and apparently didn't tell her Mum about the Hen Weekend and started making excuses not to go to MIL the other day, so I'm more than happy to not get her involved anymore, I wish I had never asked her but sadly it's too late now :(

Oh I'll have a look there! With us it's hard though because we just have the one 2 litre jar in the middle of each table, I've been looking to see if I can find any info on how many sweets a jar of that size holds but I'm struggling! I think I may have to buy loads of cheap sweets from the supermarket and see how many bags fill one of them, unless I can find anything online! Ohh my word £105, I dread to work out how much it's going to cost!​


----------



## aly888

I think I calculated that a 2litre would take 2kg of average sized sweets. Obviously flying saucers weigh less and take up more space, whereas boiled sweets weigh more and are generally smaller so it's about a bit of guess work. If in doubt, over order...gives you something to recover with the day after ;)

Aah how lucky are you to be all belly. You'll be back to Pre preg size in a flash. I can't wait to find out if it's a boy or girl either :lol: Have you got any feelings as to what it is?


----------



## Lauren25

:rofl: don't encourage me to over order, I already have been looking and thinking of ordering some just to try so I can eat them after haha!

That's the amount I seen when I looked but seems like loads, I then found the amount for the actual jars we have and it says 1440g so I'm thinking 1.5kg should do per jar! I can't believe I've got to spend so much money on sweets!!!

What amounts do you need in each sweets, going to have a good look today so ill have a look at your weights while I'm looking! Hope we can find some a bit cheaper!

Fingers crossed! I've thought girl all the way along because of how different this pregnancies been to Bobbys but i got that sure it was a girl now I'm thinking maybe boy! Everyone seems to think different though whereas with Bobby EVERYONE said boy!


----------



## aly888

I'll have a mixture of jars so I have no idea what we'll need :wacko: our biggest jar is something like 4litre!!

Ooh I think boy. Dunno why. But for the record, I always get it wrong ;)


----------



## Lauren25

Well sweet wise I spent ages looking earlier!

The website you said seems one of the best https://www.wholesalesweets.co.uk/ 

Also found this one which look pretty good

https://www.sweetsforu.co.uk/index.php?osCsid=098d95be72fc085be4a3f1d2dc533d74

But then when I was searching I read a lot of people say it works out cheaper a lot of the time to go places like the pound shop! I was also looking at supermarket own brand sweets which work out pretty cheap! But the thing is with what is you don't get much of a variety! Might be worth it for a few jars though :)

Haha well lets hope we all get to find out soon :)


----------



## Lauren25

The boring bits but I'm loosing track!!
Bold - Done


Me

*Wedding Dress - Paid by my Parents*
Alterations - To be booked for beginning of May
*Shoes - £40*
Underwear - Get before dress fitting
Evening Underwear
*Bag - Paid by Auntie
Jewelery - Paid by my Parents
Hair Comb - Paid by Auntie
Perfume - £28
Garter
Hair - booked - trial - 15th March*
*Make Up - £20 deposit payed - Trial booked - 20th April (£100)*
Tan
Nails

OH

*Suit Hire - Free
Shoes - £45
Underwear - £22
Socks - Christmas Present
Aftershave - £40*

Bridesmaids

*Bridesmaid Dresses - £136 each (3 paid for own) - paid off*
Bridesmaids Alterations
*Bridesmaid M shoes - £13
Bridesmaid A shoes - £18
Bridesmaid J shoes - £32
Bridesmaid E shoes - £14
Head bands - £8
Hair - Booked*

Men

*Suit Hire x7 - £100 each - £390 paid - Fittings 6-8 weeks before the day
*
Flower Girls

*Dresses x2 - £15 each*
Shoes
*Headband - £1 each*

Page Boy

Suit Hire - £80 - Fitting 4 weeks before the day
Shoes

Venue/Ceremony
Give Notice - 15th April
*Registrar - booked*
*Deposit to hold venue - £500 paid
*
Inside Decorations

*Table number photo frames - £11
Centrepiece jars*
Sweets
*Table gems
Table confetti
Bunting
Guest book
Post box
Post box sign
Mr & Mrs sign
Table Plan Mirror
Chalk Pens for Table Plan*

Outside Decorations

Bunting
*Lanterns
Candles*

Stationary

*Day Invites - £50
RSVPs - £37.50
Night Invites - £20
Place Cards - £42
Order of Day Covers - £37.50
Menus - £5
Table Numbers - £5*
(10% discount - £177.30 total)

Mad Libs
Order of Day inserts

Wedding Rings

*My Ring - £299
OHs Ring - £299*

Wedding Cake
*Cake Stand*
Top tier
Cupcakes
Cake topper

Favours
Scratch Cards
*Scratch Card Holders
Favour boxes
Stickers for boxes*
Chocolate hearts

Thank You Presents

*Bridesmaids - Jewellery - £94
Best Man and Ushers - Tankards - £55*
Extra for Best Man - bottle of something
Extra for MOH - bottle of something
My Parents
MIL and FIL
Reader - bottle of something
Thank you cards
Gift bags/boxes for presents

Photographer
Booked - £200 payed - £695 to pay

DJ
Booked - £100 payed - £175 to pay

Photo Booth
Booked - £200 payed - £295 to pay

Flowers
Booked - £30 deposit payed


Will finish when I get the chance :)


----------



## Lauren25

Went to the hairdressers today to sort my hair, 4 bridesmaids and my Mums!
She's charging £170 for a trial and on the day for me, 4 bridesmaids hair curled and a blow dry for my Mum, this includes her coming to the venue so I'm really happy with that! I've booked my trail for 15th March :happydance:

Then I've just booked my make up trial for Me and My Mum for the 20th April :happydance:​​


----------



## aly888

Wahhh, go give notice. Book the registrar!!!

I keep wondering if you've had this baby yet or not :lol:


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh the registrar is booked I forgot to bold that! We still haven't have notice though as OH is lazy and wants to do the new baby at the same time :haha:

No, no baby sadly :( So fed up now but no signs of it coming!


----------



## Lauren25

Went and picked up our wedding rings today! Mine fit perfectly so I didn't have to send it off go be resized! Here it is and with my engagement ring!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130203_155920_zps5c4d75f6.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130203_160015_zpsc11da552.jpg​


----------



## candeur

That's stunning, both rings look absolutely amazing together x


----------



## Lauren25

Introducing our new flower girl Darcey Annabelle :cloud9:
Born Monday morning at 2.38am at home on the bathroom floor delivered all by ourselves, she was waiting for no1!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130204_030909_zps426581e8.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130205_085513_zps1826ddbd.jpg​


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulations! shes beautiful.


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh wow! Congrats to you all, thats fab :) must have been a speedy labour! Hopefully mine will be as good. Enjoy it xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

Congratulations Lauren!!!!! shes gorge, I adore her name! well done you!! xx


----------



## laura&faith

Aww gorgeous well done you xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

She is stunning, what a beautiful name! xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## aly888

Well I'm a little late to the party but congratulations. She's a little beauty!! And well done to you both on delivering her with no help. Superwoman!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

congratulation x


----------



## Lauren25

Thank you everyone, and thank you Aly for your message :)

Wedding plans have well and truly went out the window so thank god I got most bits done!

We planned and being able to register Darcey and give notice at the same time but that hasn't been able to happen and the next date they had to give notice was the 15th April so that's booked to do that!

Apart from that I've done nothing, I've completely lost where I am and have no clue what to do next :haha:


----------



## aly888

Haha, well at least you planned for this. If it was me id have been like "yeah it's fiiiine, I'll do it when baby's here..." then when baby got here I'd be like "holy crap, how am I meant to get anything done!!!" :lol: This was you get to enjoy Darcey without the worry of wedding things looming over you :) I'm sure you'll pick it up again once you're both into a routine


----------



## Lauren25

Haha I'm so glad I done it now!

I really want to get Darceys dress but I have no clue what size to get her, she'll be 4 1/2 months but at the minute she's dinky but if she turns out like Bobby he was a monster baby haha! I think I'm just going to have to wait and see how she puts on weight!

I desperately need to pay the hotel, we were meant to pay half at the end of January but it just keeps slipping our mind!

OHs Auntie has been round twice to see Darcey and visit and even though she told OH she'd get back to him about the hotel and telling me she'd get back to me about the make up she never even said a word! Strange how some people want to make all the plans and push for things but won't saying anything to you about it! MIL has said though that she spoke to the girls and has told them they are doing their make up and their happy with that but still Id like to hear OHs Auntie tell me seen as though she made such a fuss about it all!

Off to look at my list now to see what needs doing :)


----------



## aly888

Aww do you know what dress you're getting her? I think you'll just need to wait and see what curve she follows on the growth chart before committing to buy, but you can still choose the dress :thumbup:

I know what you mean about paying. We've not paid anyone for ages. I need to contact the photographer again to find out when he wants the next payment and to arrange our 'engagement' shoot :lol: Have the hotel not chased you for the money??

His auntie sounds horrific. Why is she making such a meal out of everything!?


----------



## Lauren25

I want to get her the estella one from Monsoon, I've had it picked for 'what if I have a girl' for ages :haha: but yea I'm going to hold back and see how she grows!

No they never chased us but OH rang them and paid them yesterday, our wedding coordinator knew I was due soon after the last time we seen her so I'm guessing she was just being nice and thinking the baby had came! I can't remember about paying all the others, I'm sure with the rest it was just pay final balance x amount of weeks before the day, ill have to get all the info out though!

I haven't got a clue but the thing that annoys me is when you see her she mentions nothing to you, obviously wants to stick her nose in but doesn't want the confrontation!

I'm trying to decide how to write the invites out, I want them in nice writing but I don't think neither me or OH will be able to do it! Also trying to decide to stamp RSVPs or not, some people's we deffo won't, e.g. Parents and some people we deffo will but then others I'm not sure to use the money to or leave it for them to do!


----------



## Mummy May

I'm not going to bother putting stamps on my RSVP's :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

I wouldnt since most people would RSPV by phone or email.


----------



## Lauren25

That's what I'm thinking and I'm thinking most people if we hand them the invite will just hand back the RSVP like OHs big group of friends and family we see regularly!

OH is off work next week so I'm hoping with him off it will give us the chance to get the invites wrote up and put together so they are ready to send out mid march :)


----------



## Lauren25

Left to buy

Me - Underwear, Night underwear

Bridesmaids - done

OH - done

Men - done

Bobby - shoes

Flower girls - shoes

Darcey - dress, headband and shoes

Favours - scratch cards and sweets

Outside - bunting

Inside - sweets, something for gift table and cake table, mad libs, order of day inserts

Cake - top tier, cupcakes and cake topper

Thank you presents - both sets of parents, bottle of something for MOH, Best Man and Readers, thank you cards and gift bags/boxes


----------



## lozzy21

Not that much left to do! You getting excited yet?


----------



## Lauren25

Yea I'm really excited but I'm even more nervous! I'm so scared about it all!


----------



## Lauren25

Just brought our cake toppers :haha:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/b5930136045fa1e83db2cb996b75200f_zps70002672.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/d271ce9f20ad6df027281ed09c4766a8_zps0aedf71c.jpg​


----------



## Mummy May

Nawwh they're a bit cute :) xx


----------



## aly888

Aww they are cute. We aren't having a topper, which I feel a bit sad about sometimes :(


----------



## lozzy21

I dont think we are having one ether.

Those look good,not to serious!


----------



## Lauren25

Yea they just made me laugh!!
I let OH decide as he wanted little people and when we seen them we both burst out laughing, I've got dark hair and plan on having it in a high bun like her and i just keep telling OH he looks just like the man :rofl:

I've sorted the invites all out and put them all together, now we just need to get names on them all! Really cant believe we will be sending them out in less than 2 weeks, sending the invites out always seemed like ages away!​


----------



## Lauren25

Well I haven't got very far writing the wedding invites but we have handed the first 2 out, my Mum and Dad have just gone on holiday for 2 weeks so they will be away when we hand them out so they have had theirs, I didn't want them to be the last to get it so they had it a bit early! Also OHs friend (one of the ushers) is back on his R&R from the army as he's out in Afgan at the mo so he has had his!
I need to get writing the rest though as I still have about 35 to write and I want to start getting them out next week!

My Mum asked me the other day if she could pay for Darceys dress, of course I said hell yes!! So that's a bit more money saved, it's killing me not being able to buy it though, but I can't tell what's size she will be yet so will have to wait!

I changed the date of my hair trial to a day OH is off so he can watch the kids! I brought a big bun ring too for her to use, even though I seen a style I really liked earlier which I need to try and find again and decide which to go for!!​


----------



## Lauren25

This is the other hair picture I found earlier and now I'm so stuck because this is so different to how I was planning on having it! Daaammmmm!!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/89f4d41e3fc7c785a496f3e18c19b44c_zps34b41d55.jpg

ETA .....

This is the one I was planning on having before - 

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/83fce0668039a781ff687cfc70117083.jpg​


----------



## candeur

Ohh I love that hair!! Absolutely stunning xx


----------



## aly888

Well done on getting some invites out. I really need to get a shifty on :lol:

That's so nice of your mum to offer to buy Darceys dress. Saves you even more money. I can see how it would be frustrating not being able to buy it too. Haha. I'd wanna get it right away. But like you said, you won't know what size she'll be in. 

Love that hair pic. If it was me I'd have the top one but only because I don't 'do' neat and tidy very well. The first pic gives you a bit more flexibility. Won't don't you trial both to see which you prefer? x


----------



## Lauren25

*Darcey's Outfit*

Well even though I'm waiting to get it I know what I want for her!

Dress - Monsoon

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/2abeb39f0f4bea63ab5dc224e4975260_zps49f4f23c.jpg

Cardigan and shoes - Next

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/7a53ffadf7005ad2219051c44c462f02_zpsce049fe5.jpg

And headband - eBay! But I can't decide to go for a little bow or one a bit bigger

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/e5f8a9eb46a16bc2a25362b74a8108f8_zpsd775afbb.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/caafb38f5a05216bfae2f4457aaca39e_zps7c9b503c.jpg​


----------



## Lauren25

I really can't make my mind up about my hair, I think I'm going to have to ask lots of people's opinions! I showed OH both of them and he said the new one would hide my ears better :growlmad: how nice :haha:

The bun ring came this morning so I put it in my hair, it's a massive mess, I had no grips so just stuck my hair in but trying to see if I suit it all back/style etc! Please ignore my make up less face and massive spot haha!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130311_105112_zpsb39ddc91.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130311_105123_zpsaf311ed7.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130311_105137_zpsf4dc830b.jpg​


----------



## DonnaBallona

Lauren for a split second there I thought you were my sister :shock:
you look so much like her it's uncanny! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## lozzy21

I like the first pic more. I would be worried that with a high bun that as the day goes on having it pulled so tight would leave you with a sore head.


----------



## Lauren25

Really Donna, how spooky!

Right I've decided to go for the second one at my trial, I really can't wait to see if it suits me now!

I need your advice though, I got a hair comb to have in my hair when I was planning on having the bun, but would it go in the new style or can anyone recommend what to have?

ETA - here's the hair comb



Lauren25 said:


> https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20121116_182906.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

I know it's super later but congratulations on your baby girl.

You are soooooo organised, I'm so excited to see your plans coming together.

How's it going with writing the invitations?


----------



## aly888

Yeah that comb will still go with the new style. Just take it with you on the trial and the hairdresser can style your hair around it. If it was me (without knowing whether the style is symmetrical or not) I would have it at the back of the head, poking out the top of the hair, if you know what I mean!?


----------



## Lauren25

Invites are all wrote out, thanks to OH, I know shock horror but I gave him to choice to feed Darcey or write the invites :haha: kicked him into action though! Hopefully we will take a drive round later or 2moro and get some of them delivered!

That's how I was thinking Aly, but ill take it with me and see how it looks, I can always get something after if it doesn't!

I really want to sort our parents thank you presents but OH keeps saying we can't decide what to get them until we know what money's spare, but he's using our wedding account for stag do money at the mo so I have to wait til that's all gone out until he'll look!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: so pleased that your invites are done 

hopefully it's not too long before you can sort out the thank you presents


----------



## Mummy May

Woo for invites :D I found free printable table numbers before so I'm gonna have a practice go at them! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

Did you sort your mad libs out? I've found some free printables that are quite good (I'm now having them :D ) But can send you the link if you haven't gotten yours sorted xx


----------



## Lauren25

Haven't got round to getting any of the invites out yet, hopefully ill get a few some out over the weekend!

Mummy May its a free printable I found for the Mad Libs so I'm guessing its the same one you found! You've reminded me though I need to get round to getting them printed and I need to sort the inserts for the Order of the Days!


----------



## Lauren25

:happydance:*3 Months To Go!!!!!!*:happydance:

Aaarrrrhhhhhhh!

I had my first wedding nightmare last night too, my dress was too short, the bridesmaid dresses never got ordered so they went and picked their own, one pink, one had red and 2 had navy! No one told me until I seen them on the day!! I really hope I don't have anymore of them, it's made me even more scared than what I was!​


----------



## aly888

Well done for invites...want to do mine too? :rofl::rofl::dohh:

Oooh nooo, wedding nightmares are the worst. I've not had one in a while *touch wood* but I had my first about a year ago now. I still remember it vividly too. Haha! x


----------



## Mummy May

I'm hoping not to have any nightmares lol! I'm sure everything will come together, must be awful at the time though, bless you. Yeah were probs having the same mad libs lol! What centrepieces are you having? And did you get an easel for your mirror? xx


----------



## Mummy May

I remembered you're having sweets!! xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

I'm so super sorry to butt in......

but wtf is a mad lib?!!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## Lauren25

Yep sweets for the centrepieces, which I can't wait to order so I can secretly eat :haha:

The venue have an easel I can use which has saved me getting one :)

Mad Libs are these ..... 

https://www.lovevsdesign.com/printables/free/confetti-mad-libs


----------



## Mummy May

Yes! We have the same lol! I'm struggling on ideas for centrepieces, though maybe thinking vases with pink and green bon bons in :D xx


----------



## Lauren25

I really need to get back in to the swing of things!

We have nearly delivered all of the invites and we've already received 2 RSVPs back!

People have also been telling us that they've been booking rooms to stay the night which will be nice to have people there with us the next morning!

OHs shifts have changed at work which means I need to change my hair trial as ill have no one to have the kids, unless I can see if my Mum will work from home that day and watch them while I go!

Talking of my Mum she's back from her hols 2moro so we are going to plan a day out shopping for her outfit, which I'm really looking forward to!

Presents for our parents still haven't been decided, I said to get both our Mums a bunch of flowers and our Dads an engraved tankard like the best man and ushers for on the day and then tell them that we will do them a photo book of the wedding pictures or have them a canvas made of their fav picture! OH doesn't think that's good though but won't come up with anything himself!

What are you all getting your parents, if you are ?​


----------



## candeur

I havnt even thought about it tbh, will definately get my mum and MIL some flowers, although I really like the idea of a photobook.
I doubt ill get my dad or FIL anything, just promise them drinks all night in the bar maybe lol.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I'm thinking we will have to get Mother and MIL a present because they have helped with the costs (well my mother says she is, we will see if that happens!) but it will probably be flowers. Nothing for my Dad or FIL I doubt, because they aren't helping us (we don't want help) and I'm not being given away so it seems silly to give them a present for nothing lol xx


----------



## Lauren25

Yea see both our parents have really helped us out, my parents have paid for my dress and lots of bits and pieces, they are also having them for the week we go on our honeymoon and then the inlaws paid for the photographer and our honeymoon so they have spent a lot on us so we really want to thank them!

I think they'd both love the photos, it's personal and they both love photos! I think OH thinks its a bit boring though but he doesn't come up with any ideas and I have no clue what else!​


----------



## aly888

Well at the moment we (I) are planning to get my mum, his mum and my dad a personalised photo frame each for them to choose their favourite photo for. And then a beautiful bouquet of flowers for my step-mum, and a bottle of bubbly for each couple too. OH thinks it's too much but they've all helped us out so I don't think it's much at all really :shrug:

Fingers crossed your mum can have the kiddies for you. How rubbish that his shift changed. When is your hair trial??


----------



## xemmax

Room for a clueless stalker? I just read the first two pages of this journal but need to catch up on how your plans have actually transpired! Love your engagement ring and your venue is lovely!


----------



## EmmyReece

I seriously have no idea about presents for my mum and mil, it's driving me batty :wacko:

Absolutely brilliant that you've had 2 rsvps back already :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

Thank you Emma! I'm sure all my plans are all over the place and hard to keep up with!



We've had a few people booking rooms up, online it says the hotel is fully booked for our wedding date but we get 20 rooms held for our wedding! Today my Mum rang to book and said she was with the wedding and they told her there were no rooms and she must have told them to double check and then they found some space under our name! Family friends on OHs side also rang today and they wouldn't give them a room and told them to ring back Monday! I've told my MOH to book 2moro as I know she wanted to stay so if they don't give her a room I will have to get in contact with the venue because as far as we know only 4 of our rooms are taken!​


----------



## Lauren25

Need some help with our sweet jars!

These are the jars we have for our centrepieces filled with sweets!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/b996a503a5d5cd4492ca689b87f863af.jpg

Do you think we need something on the jars ? I was thinking a stripe of patterned washi tape around the bottom but thinking that might take away from the sweets so then I was thinking just a bit of ribbon around the lid and then I've thought just leaving them!

What do you all think ?​


----------



## candeur

Personally if probably put some ribbon around it and tie a bow or something just to tart it up a bit :)


----------



## aly888

Oh my gosh, how annoying of the hotel. How can they be screwing up the rooms like that?! 
Would it be any easier if guests booked through you and then you bulk booked the with the hotel?

As for the jars, I like them as they are. Like you say, you don't want to detract from the sweets inside. Plus you want people to know they can eat them and aren't just on display. If I was to put ribbon on them the only place I'd put it is around the top where you can see the rubber seal through x


----------



## xemmax

That's really annoying. Do they have a specific wedding coordinator you could get in touch with? Fingers crossed it's just a bit of confusion though.

I think the jars would look cute with some ribbon - like you say you don't want it to look too busy but I think some plain ribbon would look cute!


----------



## Mummy May

I also would put some plain ribbon round the top, you could always attach luggage tags saying eat me on them just incase anyone thinks they aren't for eating xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh I was just looking at little 'eat me' tags, great minds think alike haha.

Well I've just emailed the wedding coordinator because MiL tried booking today and they said no! As far as we know only 3 or 4 rooms! I've just put on Facebook for people to let us know if they've booked a room so we know for definite how many have been taken!

I don't even know what to do if they've given our rooms away, I'm really angry!​


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: surely they should have given you a warning if you were getting low on rooms :nope:

hope it doesn't take long for them to get back in touch with you x


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I would be really annoyed too!!! Let us know how that goes... And YES for the tags haha I thik our tastes are quite similar :D xx


----------



## Lauren25

All sorted with the rooms hopefully! My cousin (MOH) rang to book hers and they said they didn't have any and she asked some questions and they said they can only be booked in the week as at the weekend they don't have access to the bit that shows the blocked out booking! Really don't understand why people weren't told this when they rang! My cousins did say the girl on the phone sounded a bit dim so they probs don't know what their doing!​


----------



## xemmax

That's really annoying but at thank goodness you have your rooms! One less thing to worry about :)


----------



## Mummy May

Some people are a bit thick lol or maybe she was new?!Yey for having rooms though!! xx


----------



## aly888

Thank goodness for that!


----------



## EmmyReece

I actually breathed a sigh of relief for you there :blush: glad you got to the bottom of what was going on with your rooms


----------



## Lauren25

Haha me too! Now I just have to wait for my reply to my snotty email that I sent to them while I didn't know what was going on, woops!

I've changed my hair trial to the 25th April so OH can have the kiddies!

I won a wedding headband at the weekend for being one of the first 100 people to fill in a survey! Now I'm stuck with which to have in my hair because I already have a hair comb! Ill bring both with me but what do you all think ?

Hair

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/89f4d41e3fc7c785a496f3e18c19b44c_zps34b41d55.jpg

Hair comb

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20121116_182906.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/eae03560f35fcf7388a5c3e1430ce9ce_zps915673fd.jpg

Headband

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/37d5042752e0de2f77f8765dc7d9c92b_zps933e7780.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/faa61940b53ce29596b8b3ff9673ddc2_zps9732e160.jpg​


----------



## aly888

I think I prefer the comb but take both and see which you prefer :)

Uh oh, I hate that when you said a stroppy email but find out the answer before getting a reply :lol: but at the same time they should have made it clear about booking the rooms.


----------



## EmmyReece

I think the hair comb is stunning, but definitely take both and see which one you prefer :D

Congrats on winning the headband though :D


----------



## candeur

They definately should've made it clear to you in the first place instead of making you worry about it!

I think with that hair style I prefer the comb but its worth looking at both, I just thing that the front of the hair where its all twisted back is what makes it so lovely and unusual and a headband would get in the way of that x


----------



## Mummy May

I prefer the comb too :) and I LOVE that hair style!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Thanks everyone, I will deffo get her to try both though and have a look!

I emailed the dress shop today to see about fittings for my dress and the bridesmaids so hopefully they'll get back to me soon!

I got an email back from the wedding coordinator and I'm glad I emailed her now because she said that shouldn't have happened and shes informed the manager about it! She said they have some new people who might not have been trained in it but she was very sorry! She also gave her name and another name and said if people have trouble again tell them to say their names!

I've got all confused to what I have and haven't got! Hopefully when OH gets back from work ill get it all out and have a sort through :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Did you manage to get a sort through done?

Am glad the wedding co ordinator has been back in touch, though hopefully you won't be getting the same issue again.


----------



## Lauren25

Nope haven't managed to sort through the stuff :( haven't got a clue when ill get the chance!

Me & My Mum are going to Waitrose 2moro evening cause that's where I'm planning on having our cupcakes from for our wedding cake so hopefully they have some in store so I can see what they're actually like! If anything it's just an excuse to have a little hour away from the kiddies :haha:

The dress shop got back to me and said that they'd want to see us beginning/middle of May, so I've spent the day asking around the bridesmaids to find a date when they are all available and we've came up with Saturday 4th May so hopefully that's okay with the shop and we can get that booked in! I can't wait to see the bridesmaid dresses in the right colour and to finally try my dress on again :)​


----------



## candeur

Ohhh how exciting!! I've got my fitting next week and I'm soooo nervous!


----------



## aly888

Ah you'll find time. I had an impromptu sorting session on Sunday. It's quite satisfying :lol: I've run out of room in my wedding box now, which is a huge under bed storage box :wacko:

Ooh fingers crossed for the bridal shop having the availability. That's bank holiday weekend too so will be a nice weekend for you all :) I'm dreading trying my dress on again :(

Hope Waitrose have the cupcakes. Are they specific wedding ones?


----------



## Mummy May

Hahaha Aly, my wedding box now only has paperwork in... I have a wedding bedroom to se everything :rofl: xx


----------



## Lauren25

Haha I have 3 boxes of stuff plus bits and bobs all over the house and a few bits at my Mums too!

Dress fittings all booked for 4th May at 10am, I'm so excited!

Went to Waitrose an they didn't have the specific ones because they are wedding ones but they had different designs in the style of them and they also had other ones which we brought a tried! Decided to have the original ones I want though so just need to look in to when to order them!

I Brought today some 'eat me' tags and some ribbon to go around our jars.

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/a8221894ff25bcbe319b6530cc39b8af_zpsbce1e680.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/2d80933cdb97e775721910734093e197_zpsb41228b0.jpg​


----------



## Mummy May

Pretty! I love buying all the little bits... though its those buggers that all add up! xxx


----------



## Lauren25

I know I dread to think how much all the little bits have came to!

I brought some Thank You Cards today for our wedding party, £2.50 for 10 cards from Tesco!


----------



## EmmyReece

those cakes look yummy and the little tags are so cute :D

:happydance: yay for having a date sorted for fittings, hopefully the shop can fit you in on the 4th, but not long to wait at all :D


----------



## Lauren25

I've had a lovely stressful weekend with OHs interfering Auntie again, I won't go into it as ill be here or days and ill get majorly wound up again but she said to MIL about having her theatre ticket so she could sell it and also said never said she was ever going on the Hen Weekend even though she payed for the ticket and went on suggesting all these posh snooty places we could go! She then text me and asked for it ASAP so I told her to speak to my Mum about it because I would have told her to get stuffed! She was then in my house the next day and didn't mention a word about its! She also hasn't spoke to my Mum about it and my Mum even left her a voicemail and she didn't reply! All mouth behind text and obviously doesn't like people not doing what she says :growlmad:

Anyway on to better things, I was at my Mums today and she said she will pay for my Dads and Brothers suits, she also said she will pay for the alterations on my dress. She then went on to say that she will give us the money for all the wedding stationary and she will pay for the bits that I need to get printed so I am very happy :):):):)​


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness. We all seem to have at least one person who is being difficult in our wedding plans :lol: for you it's your OHs Auntie, for Emy its her sister, for me and Mummy May its our MILs...what is it about weddings that turn people crazy? :haha:

One of my hens is selling her theatre ticket. She paid for it then realised he couldn't come and I'd rather she tried to re-coup the cost than have it go to waste. But I like my hen. I would probably have the same response as you if I ha someone like your OHs Auntie asking to do it. Haha

That's so lovely of your mum. That must take loads of the cost off for you?! Especially with the suits and alterations x


----------



## Mummy May

Woo for Mummies, they are fab sometimes aren't they!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

:haha: I know we all do don't we, someone to add some extra stress!

I wouldn't mind her having the ticket if she hadnt caused all this shit so far, I also wouldn't mind if she didn't bullshit that she never said she was going! The thing is we don't have tickets, we done it so you collect them when your there and it's all on one booking! My Mum left her a voicemail and she's never rang my Mum back! I hate the fact that she's all mouth behind her phone but acts like nothing's going on to your face! I can tell though she hates people not doing what she says and what she wants!

Yea it's a great help, £400 for the stationary and suits and then she'll pay for my alterations too so it's a great help!

I'm thinking of buying 1 big bag of sweets to see how much I need to order for All the jars, I really don't want to order it all and either over or under order! This way I should be able to work it out! Thing is though I think I'll eat them all!

We're meant to be using our free gym passes we get with our wedding package tonight but let's see if we have the motivation to go haha!​


----------



## aly888

Well if she's gonna start something but not see it through then that's her loss. I think I would have been annoyed about giving her the ticket too. Does she know you don't have physical tickets?

Argh, sweets!! How far in advance are you planning on buying them? 

Good luck with the gym :lol:


----------



## Lauren25

Well my Mum spoke to her, my Mum is very good at dealing with people like this, she can act sickenly nice and get the point across without any arguements etc. So she slated her daughter to my Mum (bridesmaid who is being rude, not paying etc) saying she was rude and she doesn't care about other people she lives in her own world blah blah blah! She then went on to the ticket and my Mum told her the situation and said we don't have a ticket, she could sell and get the person to meet us there and she said noway would she make my mum do that!!!!!!!! But anyway that's all sorted!

I'm not sure about the sweets, I'd love to get them soon but I'm thinking about leaving them till a few weeks before! I think I might order a bag over the weekend though so then I can work out how much I'll need!

We didn't go to the gym :haha: had a Pizza Hut take away instead :dohh:
We are meant to be going 2nite instead but we'll see haha.

My MOH has got all these secret plans for my hen weekend, she is going to let us all know end of April, can't wait! Also the train tickets are being booked Saturday :D​


----------



## Mummy May

Thank god your Mum has sorted her out lol! And without starting a family feud, high 5 on that one lol I'm just not tactful enough for that :D
Yeyy for your hen do, I'm looking forward to mine already and it isn't until November haha! I'm actually very excited for my wedding too :)
Have you got much left to do? Xx


----------



## aly888

Ahh thank goodness for mums :lol: Hopefully that's the end of it now and she's realised that she can't just make these random demands :wacko:

I think I read somewhere that you shoulnt buy more than a month in advance. I want to buy them early enough that I can buy more I needed, but not so early that they go stale :lol: tough one!

Err, how was the gym last night? ;) Our LO starts an extra afternoon at nursery soon so I'm going to use that to go to our gym at work, on top of the bootcamp classes I am still doing

I can't wait to see all you girls' hen do pics...you gotta post them up!!


----------



## Lauren25

Neither am i, i have to ignore and say nothing else i'll loose it! I did say to my Mum though that she was that good acting all nice and two faced to her that what does she actually think of Me cause she acts nice to me :haha:

Im not sure what to do about buying some now then if you can only really keep them for a month, i dont really wanna spend that kinda money just to eat them, as much as i want to :haha:

Well we made it to the gym last night, even though OH tried coming up with every excuse in the book! Now we've been once though hopefully that will kick us into action!

Pictures will deffo be going up, i hope everyone else will too! I'm so excited now! Trains getting booked 2moro, we are going at half 9 on the Saturday and coming back half 12 on the Monday :D

Left to do i haven't got a clue :haha: since Darceys arrived i've completely lost track of what needs doing and what i need to get!​


----------



## lozzy21

What sweets are you getting? If there individually wrapped they should last longer than a month,


----------



## Lauren25

All different kinds, most aren't in wrappers though!

I ordered a 500g box yesterday of sweets just to see how much that will fill the jar, I got jelly sweets so not too light not too heavy!

We paid off Vegas on Tuesday too :happydance: and we've booked a hotel for the night before at the airport so we're gonna travel up the night before instead of having to travel a few hours before we even fly and saves getting the kids up at like 4am!

We give notice finally on Monday, can't wait to finally know about how many songs, reading etc we can have! Also means after we've been there I can sort out the order of the day booklets as I want to put everyone's names that are involved in it inc readers!

I'm going shopping with my Mum on the 11th May to get her outfit, she's booked a personal shopper at John Lewis! Ill get Darceys dress that day as well properly!

We've had about half our RSVPs back, i get so excited when the post comes :haha: only 2 people aren't coming so far and one of OHs friends put a girls name on his without her being invited, we don't know if she's his girlfriend or not, OH just says to leave it cause we should have asked but I think he should atleast ask who she is, she could just be a friend/someone he works with!!​


----------



## aly888

Please let me know about the sweeties :lol:

Ahh feels so good to pay things off :) I need to write a list of everything left to pay. Bit scary!!

Do you send this guys invite as a +1? Or has he just put an extra name on without being asked?


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: how rude just putting an extra name on the invitation

:happydance: hope it goes well giving notice on monday, oh looked petrified when they had to interview us in separate rooms when we gave notice :rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

Yes ill deffo let you know about the sweets :)

Haha nope it just had his name on it, tbf I told OH to ask him before and he never so what I think is he spoke to some of the other friends and they said they had +1s so he probs thought he could as well!

:rofl: ill be exactly the same as your OH Emmy, I keep saying I won't know anything about OH hahaha!


----------



## EmmyReece

All I got asked was his date of birth, what his job was, full name and his father's job. I can't remember if there was anything else


----------



## Mummy May

Lol I would be terrified to be interviewed too! I would forget everything I know about OH haha! You're gonna have lots of yummy sweets to munch then :) let me know how that goes! Also, I think we have the same mirror (table plan), have you checked that it fits the easel at the venue? Just because it didn't fit my first easel lol I had to buy a new one! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Haha that's what I think I'm gonna forget everything about him!

Ohh no I haven't, I haven't even checked its still okay for me to use it! I will check with them when I go and meet with them again beginning of May!

I have just ordered our wedding cake, top tier from Marks and Spencer's and cupcakes from Waitrose, cupcakes are being delivered on the Thursday morning and then we have to collect the top tier from Marks on the Thursday too! Glad that's ticked off the list and so happy it only cost £60 :happydance:​


----------



## Mummy May

Oooh that's really good price for your cake. I'm starting to think I maybe only want 1 instead of 2 lol! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay for ticking off your cake from your list :D


----------



## aly888

Yay for cake!!

You'll be fine giving notice. The 'questions' are so generic that they really are a bit pointless :lol: Our answers didn't match when we have notice :dohh: OH had just started his business so I put him down as 'owner' and he put himself down as 'mechanic' :rolleyes: They were fine with it though, seemingly!!


----------



## Lauren25

Ahh im glad they let you off!
How long were you all there for when you went ?


----------



## aly888

About 45 mins in total I think

I'm sure it made no difference but the registrar is one of our friends mums :lol: if it had been a problem I'm sure we could have talked them around. Haha!!


----------



## Lauren25

Off to give notice, wish us luck :haha: I'm actually nervous haha!

The sweets have arrived and I've put them in the jar and they only fill a quarter of the jar which means we're going to need 2kg per jar and we have 11 tables and a top table with mini jars on, this isn't going to be cheap :( I will upload the picture this evening!!​


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope giving notice went well :hugs:

Try having a looksy on ebay as they do sweets, or do you know anyone with a wholesale card for bookers or somewhere similar?


----------



## Lauren25

Yes giving notice went well, got tricked a bit when she asked how OH spelt his middle name Stephen because its spelt PH but on his passport it's spelt with a V so I didn't know what to say, she laughed at me because I think she thought I didn't know so then I had to explain and she was fine with it! 

Will we get info sent through to us then, I thought I was going to get something today but we didn't get anything!

The sweets I got were from eBay, I have found a couple of websites too but it will probs cost about £20 a jar!

Here's the sweets in the jar though :)

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/IMG-20130415-WA0000_zps51bd8696.jpg​


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh dear, going to cost a fortune! They will look good though :) haha I would have loved to have seen your face when she asked about his middle name, I bet it was hilarious! Xxx


----------



## Lauren25

I didnt know what to say cause i didnt know if its illegal that his names spelt wrong on his passport so i was thinking ill probs get him done here haha.
Well worse OH couldnt remember my birthday haaaaa he said he gets mixed up with 25th and 26th cause 25ths my birthday and when i worked 26th was my payday, she just laughed at him though!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I think it's more to prove that you're not related if that makes sense? It's so weird to think that this sort of thing must happen or have happened for people to have to be questioned :wacko:

Ahhhh definitely needing more sweets :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

EmmyReece said:


> I think it's more to prove that you're not related if that makes sense? It's so weird to think that this sort of thing must happen or have happened for people to have to be questioned :wacko:
> 
> Ahhhh definitely needing more sweets :dohh:

Yeah, if you get married in Mexico, they do a blood test before the wedding to check you aren't related! Voommmmmmmmmmmm lol! xx


----------



## aly888

Lol at your OH and his name spellings :lol: Glad it all went well though! As for info, we got given a 'folder' of things at the same time, with the options for the declarations and the contractory parts and then some suggestions of readings etc. But every council is different, which is daft if you ask me!

Oh those sweets are going to look amazing!! How big are the jars? Trying to work out how big the are in comparison to ours :lol: That website I linked a whole back sells all their sweets in 2 or 3kg. Depending on the sweets they are between £10-£20 each. Those look like boiled sweets though and they are more expensive, as a rule


----------



## Lauren25

I thought we'd get some info there and then, but then I thought maybe we get it after the 2 weeks is up, I guess we'll find out if we do!

The website I got the jars from is down for maintenance so I can get the actually size but ill get the tape measure out 2moro and measure it for you!

The sweets are like jelly beans, I wanted to get something like a middle weight so then I could see an average type of amount and then less for lighter sweets more for heavier ones etc!


----------



## Lauren25

I actually feel physical sick that my ticker says 1 month 4 weeks 2 days!


----------



## Mummy May

Ohhh bloody hell Lauren, that's flying in!!! You're pretty organised though :) xxx


----------



## aly888

Oooh they're the heart jellybean things. Lol, I was being a bit blind. Haha!! The website we are buying from sells them for £6.50 for 3kgs. I don't know if that's cheaper or not than eBay. Or even what the postage is (we were looking at £10 postage for about 25kgs) so it might not be helpful :lol:

And that is exactly the reason why I remove my ticker about 4 months ago :lol: I didn't like the countdown. It was making me anxious and stressy about not having enough time. Haha


----------



## aly888

Jellybean loveheart sweets

Not sure if you see the prices (you have to be logged in I think) but they're £6.38 plus vat :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: that's seriously going to fly by


----------



## xemmax

How has your DF got a passport with a misspelled name?! That's so bad of the passport service! Those sweets Aly just posted sound loads cheaper if with VAT they'll still be less than £8 per 3kg, and I guess you'll need 2kg ish per jar?! Is that right?

Oh my god, less than 2 months! That will go so fast. You're so organised though, there can't be much left to do, surely? :)


----------



## Lauren25

Wow they are soooo much cheaper! eBay your looking at £15/20 for 2kg! I signed up to that website before so I'm off to have a proper look now I know the amount I need!

Bad isn't it, he's had it for like 5 years too and it's never been questioned! It was a case of his passport came and it was wrong but he needed it straight away so just used it and never since then has anything been said about it!

I got an email through with our choices booklet in for our ceremony a minute ago so that's the next on our list, we can have up to 3 readings but I think we'll have 2 and then we need a song to walk in to, 3 to sign the register and 1 to walk out to!

And now I have that info I can type up our Order of the Day booklets and get them printed along with the mad libs!

Hopefully I don't have too many things to do now :)


----------



## aly888

Ah yay. Glad you got your details through. Sounds like you got more info than we did too :wacko: I think I need to dig our info pack out and have another read through. Haha

I can't believe his passport is wrong  when you consider the penalties if he had deliberately lied you would have thought they could get something as simple as that right!! Does that mean he has to book all his holidays in 'V'?? :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: so glad you've found somewhere cheaper for the sweets

Our wedding pack isn't too detailed, so we just ended up asking loads of questions when we went to our booking in appointment with the registrar in powys (we live in ceredigion so had to give notice there and then take the documents to the registrar in powys lol), though we really need to crack on with that asap, we just can't decide on vows for the rings :dohh:


----------



## Lauren25

Yes he books holidays with a V!

I can't decide on the vows at all and I can't decide to add one of the choice vows in as well or not! I showed OH and he was like No No No to all of them haha!

I've done a little shopping today I've ordered 2 headbands for Darcey, I've chose turquoise so she can match OH and Bobbys cravats :cloud9: I've ordered a big bow one and a little bow one to see which suits her best!

Then I've ordered these ....

For Bobby

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/5ade46da1fd8be8ee7742b3c108fd599_zps30242fdc.jpg

And for the table where the post box will be

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/8a7a93d86675265ac5605d8da44df559_zps47fbc44c.jpg​


----------



## Mummy May

I'm having that sign too ;) my ebay is full of bits and bobs like that! Lovely! :) xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I love that sign too x


----------



## EmmyReece

omg I love that sign :cloud9:


----------



## aly888

Those signs are mega cute!!

Have you bought Darcey's dress yet?


----------



## Lauren25

Thank youuu :) i thought we'd be able to put it up in the house after!!

OH paid off the registrar yesterday :happydance:

And i have now been told i wont be knowing anything about whats planned for my hen weekend, i like that i wont know some things but EVERYTHING!!! I was going to treat myself to some new clothes for it but no point wasting my money if i wont know what ill be needing!!

Ive got to get back to the florist at some point and finalise everything and pay the balance! Ive been trying to think of something for there registrars table, we had down a low lie but it wont be used again on the top table so think its a waste so ive decided i just want two little arrangements like these...

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/bdf112ba2be7f1569fa2b7e2b49a614b_zpsc54997cf.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/037ff1b9149e1c114e465f9312f2e3d4_zpse7cb6146.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> Those signs are mega cute!!
> 
> Have you bought Darcey's dress yet?

Not yet, im going shopping with my Mum mid may for her outfit so i think ill get it then!!


----------



## aly888

Those arrangements are sweet. Would you use them again at the reception? We are having a vase of flowers on our signing table that we are going to put on our cards table at the reception :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> Those arrangements are sweet. Would you use them again at the reception? We are having a vase of flowers on our signing table that we are going to put on our cards table at the reception :thumbup:

Yep I'll either have them on the card table or on the cake table so at least they will be used again :)


----------



## Lauren25

Had my make up trial today, what do you all think?

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/IMG_20130420_162405_zps271568e5.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/IMG_20130420_162633_zps12e85903.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

Those arrangements look stunning :happydance:

:rofl: I couldn't know nothing about my hen night (I actually arranged all of mine :blush: ). I hope you get some hints so you can go shopping if you want to x


----------



## xemmax

I love it! You look so beautiful and really elegant. The colours really suit you, she's done a good job! Are you happy with it?


----------



## EmmyReece

And your makeup trial is fab, you're so pretty :D The only thing that I would change is more on the lips, but that's just me. You look amazing and you're going to knock your fella's socks off when he sets eyes on you :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy May

Love the makeup, its really nice, not too much :) xx


----------



## aly888

The makeup is beautiful. Did you like it? x


----------



## Lauren25

Thank you everyone :)
Yes I love it, it's just what I wanted without me even knowing! My Mum had hers done too but my Mum didn't like hers so she's not going to have it done, i get the awkward job of telling her :haha:

Emmy I did have a little more on my lips but I had a drink straight after so it went on the glass :haha: nothing too much though it was quite a natural pinky looking colour :)

I got my bra for under my dress yesterday too and I got 4 little gift bags for the bridesmaids jewellery presents!

I spoke to my Mum about my Hen weekend as she knows what's happening and I said about wanting to at least treat myself to some new clothes for it (I never spend money on myself so thought I'd have a little treat of a new dress or something) but she kept saying it doesn't matter you'll be fine don't worry which was no help I kept saying I don't mind not knowing but I'd like to know what clothes ill need and she said ill be told what to bring, so I said I want to be told in plenty of time so I can buy some things, her reply was 'ohh well you've got some jeans haven't you' :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

they might have a costume for you? I can imagine how frustrating it is though :hugs:


----------



## Lauren25

I know we are dressing up but we are going for 2 nights so unless they are dressing me up both nights!! Ohh who knows, i know everyone will find out end of this month so ill have to see if i find out as well or not!!

Darceys flower girl headband came today and here is her in it :cloud9:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/IMG_20130422_101703_zps841ca57d.jpg


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness she's so freakin' cute!!!


----------



## xemmax

Oh what a doll! Darcey's eyes are stunning, what colour are they?!


----------



## Lauren25

Thank you :)

They are blue, a very bright blue, I'm very jealous of them!


----------



## Mummy May

Awwwh she is SO cute!!! You make very beautiful babies! As do I hahaha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: she is soooooo cute, I love the headband it looks adorable


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The headband looks incredible x


----------



## Lauren25

Thank you everyone :)

I emailed the registrar to ask about the song i wanted to walk down the aisle to and im not allowed it :( OH is a nightmare and thinks because we want that song we should have it! But back to the drawing board, we're finding it so hard because we have such different taste in music!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Why aren't you allowed it?


----------



## GypsyDancer

Lauren25 said:


> Thank you everyone :)
> 
> I emailed the registrar to ask about the song i wanted to walk down the aisle to and im not allowed it :( OH is a nightmare and thinks because we want that song we should have it! But back to the drawing board, we're finding it so hard because we have such different taste in music!!

What song is it? That must be annoying! Were getting married in church but were told we could have near enough anything as long as it isnt offensive ie swearing! 
Im surprised a registry office are so strict :/


----------



## Lauren25

It was Beyonce Ave Maria, it's not the hymn Ave Maria but they still said no, I then went on to ask them what couldn't be included and they said anything religious or that could be taken as religious like heaven, angel etc, anything that's said in a religious ceremony like 'I do'

I really don't understand why you can't but that's the rules I guess :(


----------



## GypsyDancer

Lauren25 said:


> It was Beyonce Ave Maria, it's not the hymn Ave Maria but they still said no, I then went on to ask them what couldn't be included and they said anything religious or that could be taken as religious like heaven, angel etc, anything that's said in a religious ceremony like 'I do'
> 
> I really don't understand why you can't but that's the rules I guess :(

What a stupid rule! :growlmad:


----------



## xemmax

Lauren25 said:


> It was Beyonce Ave Maria, it's not the hymn Ave Maria but they still said no, I then went on to ask them what couldn't be included and they said anything religious or that could be taken as religious like heaven, angel etc, anything that's said in a religious ceremony like 'I do'
> 
> I really don't understand why you can't but that's the rules I guess :(

Oh my word, I had no idea they were so strict :wacko:


----------



## Mummy May

I did know they were strict lol! They've barstewards! :) what about something on middle ground like Phil Collins - True Colours xx


----------



## Lauren25

Just had my hair trial :)

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130425_110103_zps2d594291.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130425_110118_zps4b6f9174.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130425_110045_zps9141d0a8.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130425_110053_zpsc5f3dda2.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

How long did it take? Looks quite intricate! Nice though xx


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness your hair looks amazing!!! Hope you were pleased with it?

All our registry office said was "nothing religious". When we gave them our choices the woman didn't even know who Adele was, let alone whether it was religious or not :lol:


----------



## Lauren25

Yes i loved it thank you, i was really nervous i wasnt going to like it and have to start again but it was perfect!!

She only took an hour which i thought was quick, she was so good and told me she was a perfectionist at the beginning which i just thought bet they all say that but no she was, something that looked perfect to me wasnt perfect enough for her and she'd start again!

:haha: Aly better than ours then, she was quite snotty by telling me Ave Maria by Beyonce was the same lyrics and the hymn so i said its not its a song just of the same name, she then sent me the lyrics (like i didnt know them :dohh:) and pointed out the words i couldnt have :evil:


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness! Let's hope she isn't the one taking your service. She sounds difficult!! Have you found a new song that you like yet?


----------



## Lauren25

I know i really hope not! At the moment this is the winning choice...

https://youtu.be/UQt5Wg22rYw

Our RSVP end date is Monday and what a shock most of OH's family haven't replied! All of my family apart from 2 have replied but they've been in contact and said they are really sorry and will get it back asap etc!! His family haven't said a word, i think they all go by the theory of we know they will be there even though we don't!

I emailed the wedding coordinator yesterday to see if she had the measurements of the posts outside yet so i could order the bunting and also asked if we will need music while guests are being seated/waiting! She got back to me and also asked us to come in for our final meeting which scares the hell out of me, its all getting far too close for liking :haha:


----------



## aly888

I got totally side tracked and ende up listening to loads of their songs...and now I want to change our song choices :dohh: They are amazing!!! Will your grumpy registrar let you have 'halo' though??

We ended up getting loads of RSVPs back the day before and on the final deadline day. Don't count them out yet. Have you got an online RSVP site or do they have to do it by post? 

I really need to make appointments with my venues. It's scary though. I'm with you on that. Haha


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh I didn't think of letting people RSVP online! I would like a hard copy though I think. I may do a website though, it could be fun :) xx


----------



## xemmax

Oh your hair looks lovely! Glad you're happy with it :)

You really are so close now, eek! Hope the rest of your RSVPs come in tomorrow :)


----------



## Lauren25

They are amazing aren't they, I didn't like any other versions of that song just theirs! Haha she said I could have Ave Maria without words so I'm guessing it will be the same!

They have had to do it by post! The ones I didn't think would (OHs friends) have all replied apart from about 3 but OHs family who I just thought would haven't bothered! MIL said one of OHs Aunties said they don't need to reply cause we know they will be there, not sure how we are meant to know they are going if they haven't even told us! They replied though once I told MiL that if I don't have the RSVPs then I guess they won't be coming! I've loved so much getting them through the door, it's so exciting :haha: we have guessing games of who they are from hahaha how sad!

This final appointment seemed so far away when we booked the wedding now it's here! Eekkkk!


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: your hair looks stunning

:shock: can't believe your registrar is being so grumpy though :grr:


----------



## Lauren25

Well RSVP date is up today, im missing 15 of them and the postman has already been! Ive made OH text his couple of friends to get their answers then he needs to tackle most of his family apparently his nan said she hasnt replied because she isnt going in a sarcastic way to say obviously we're going! Not sure why these people think we can read minds!!

Hopefully we will be going back to the venue to finalise things a week 2moro if thats okay with them!!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I would be telling them if they don't RSVP then they won't be coming, how are you expected to sort numbers if people don't reply? Annoying gits!! Oooh yey for going back to the venue :) xx


----------



## aly888

Oh god, how frustrating. Even our parents and bridesmaids have RSVPd. We obviously knew they were coming but it's just courtesy. I would be telling them if you've heard nothing then there won't be a seat at the reception them. They're the ones that'll feel silly if they turn up on the day :lol:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Why do people do that? You sent RSVPs to them for a reason. If you knew who was coming what would ve the point in invitations at all x


----------



## Lauren25

They are a nightmare! My auntie dropped hers in today and another family member got in contact with my Mum worrying because they hasn't sent it back but told me they are all coming! OHs couple of friends that didn't reply apologised and said they'd drop it in (we told them to leave it as long as we had an answer) so now just OHs long list of family which ill make him get in contact with 2moro cause I wanna get cracking with the table plan!

We've just been looking at what pictures we want to have taken on the day, the recommend 6-8 and we've got 10 but that includes us and the kids And a group one of everyone so that should be okay with them!

I really need to start going on the sunbeds, it's so hard trying to find the time though! Hopefully as OH is off this weekend ill get him to have the kids while I go book some sessions somewhere :)


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh and my MOH has organised tshirts and sashes for the hen weekend which she's sorting 2moro then I get to find out all about her plans on Wednesday, not sure to be scared or excited :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

Be excited :) my MOH booked our hotel last week and I'm still trying to sort the boys! Xx


----------



## aly888

My photographer has asked us to provide a list of no more than 10 photographs so I'm sure your 10 will be fine. I need to get started on that actually. Eek

I'm laying off the sunbeds for a bit now :lol: I started months ago (just once a week) but if I carry on at the rate I am I'm goin to look ridiculous on the day. I want a 'healthy glow' and not a 'leathery/ronsealed' look :haha: Do you tan easily? 

Be excited!! I couldn't have let my MOH plan my hen. I like to have control over things like that. But I would have trusted her not to have us wearing or doing anything stupid. I'm sure you're gonna love it :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep another one here saying be excited :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

:rofl: I can easily but I am very pale at the minute so it needs building up! Hopefully ill get chance to go end of the week and book it so at least then ill go!

Haha I'm just so curious at the minute, she put a message to everyone saying she's planned 2 activities on the Sunday and wants £20 off everyone for them, now all I keep thinking is how can you do 2 activities for £20 so I keep trying to rack my brain haha!

I ordered Darcey a little pair of shoes to wear which should be coming 2moro, got them from Next!

Also ordered my underwear for the evening :winkwink: which ill be left in the bag as all I can see happening is us being so drunk we'll just crash but at least I can say I made the effort to impress him as that's what he likes!

I ordered a little tiny easel too to hold our sign we got for the gift table! Hopefully it will be the right size!​


----------



## aly888

I've not bothered with underwear. That suits OH better anyway. He just sees underwear as a barrier :haha: But like you said, I reckon we'll be too exhausted for sexy time. Lol

What shoes did you go for?


----------



## EmmyReece

You could always use the underwear on honeymoon :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy May

I'm not sure what I'm going to do for underwear but my OH isn't interested in sexy undies anyway lol he also sees them as a barrier :rofl: I might wear a nice set of knickers though, just incase he fancies a quickie hahahahaha only joking :D I doubt we will get time to sneeze on our wedding day never mind anything else xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm the same, expecting to fall face first onto the bed and crash, still in my heels haha. 

My sister said that after her wedding they went to their hotel room, opened all the cards and threw all the money about haha.


----------



## Lauren25

See my OH loves all the underwear stuff! Effort :haha:

These are the little shoes I got her, I got them in 0-3 months and they are huge on her, I'm hoping her dinky feet fill out a bit in the next 7 weeks!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130501_162238_zps7f2c2339.jpg

I've ordered the bunting for outside today, hopefully it's nice! 

I also forgot to mention before I've ordered Darcey a baby grow and Bobby a T-shirt with their names on and Mummy and Daddy's wedding 15/06/2013 for them to change in to in the evening! Can't wait for them to arrive :)

Went to the park today with my MOH but I forgot Darceys bottle so we had to cut it short so I didn't get many details on the hen weekend, she's coming round next Wednesday now to fill me in! She said though that I won't need any clothes for Saturday or Sunday night, just day clothes for Sunday and Monday! She said we will stick to a night out in Covent Garden the Saturday night and she mentioned going to Camden Market on the Sunday! She said she's booked a resturant for each night too! So I know some bits but no real details which I don't mind, all I really wanted to know was what ill be needing to bring with me!​


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh those shoes are so cute! Rory has massive feet lol he would never fit in that size. Ooh are you excited for your hen? It sounds fun lol wish I was going :D xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Your hen night sounds fab even without knowing all the details :D

:cloud9: those shoes are sooooo cute


----------



## Lauren25

Darceys are so small and skinny, she is not like her chunky monkey big brother at all :haha:

Yes im so excited for it, going to be a bit strange leaving the kids as ive not gone a day without seeing Bobby (dont get me wrong weve left him but if we go away over night we see him the day we go and get him the next day) think im going to have to do a plan for OH, hes never had them longer than a few hours on his own haha!!​


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: my cousin does exactly the same thing when her girls stay at their dad's over night


----------



## Lauren25

Went for my first dress fitting yesterday and thankfully i still love my dress! The bridesmaids also had their dress fittings and their dresses looked great, i was worried the colour wouldnt be right cause i just had to risk it but im really happy with them.

Our appointment for the venue has changed to next Sunday thank god seen as though OHs Nan and Uncles family havent replied and wont answer their phones!!!

We tried starting the table plan again last night with SIL and her boyfriend and we got nowhere, we really cant do it until we know about OHs family cause its just guess work!​


----------



## Mummy May

Are they still being nobs thinking they don't have to reply? Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Haha no theyve got over that! We've had all the replies now apart from OHs Nan and when she was asked about it she just said she'd send the card back, as a rule she doesn't go to these types of things but doesn't like to tell people so she's probs not coming hence just saying she'll return the card!

Everyone's been fitted for their suits this weekend and we just need to go back in 2 weeks to have bobby fitted and pay the balance, find out when we need to collect them etc!

We just had a go at the table plan which we basically done, but just need to see if OHs Nan comes or not, if she doesn't it messes it up, also my cousin is lead in a show in the west end so he's applied to have it off but we don't think he'll get it, we didn't include him in it so if he can make it that messes things up again haha! Needed to get something penciled in though so we atleast had something to work from!

I don't even know what to do now, I've got all the 'last minute' things that I can get doing now but it makes me so nervous about how near it is, these last minute things seemed so far away!​


----------



## Mummy May

You've done so well! Its creeping up on us very quickly isn't it, have you had chance to be excited yet? There will only be me and Emy&potato left soon! Lol! Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mummy May said:


> You've done so well! Its creeping up on us very quickly isn't it, have you had chance to be excited yet? There will only be me and Emy&potato left soon! Lol! Xx

AHEM :haha:


----------



## aly888

Thank goodness you got your RSVPs! And I know what you mean about people messing up the seating plan. We had done our "final one" and even manage to work it so if OHs uncle couldn't come we only had to swap one person over, but then my brother went and screwed it up with the 'kids' fiasco :hissy: 

So close now. I don't want to do any of our last minute bits either bits scary. But if I don't get a move on then ill be up until 3am finishing it all the night before. Haha


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so thankful that I don't have to do a table plan. Really hope yours doesn't get messed up though :hugs:


----------



## Mummy May

kmbabycrazy said:


> Mummy May said:
> 
> 
> You've done so well! Its creeping up on us very quickly isn't it, have you had chance to be excited yet? There will only be me and Emy&potato left soon! Lol! Xx
> 
> AHEM :haha:Click to expand...

Oopsie lol I forgot you! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

I get excited but then the nerves take back over! Every appointment I've been to I've been getting so nervous so I'm gonna be a nightmare on the day!

OH has told me as well when they went for their suit fittings on Monday they didn't even give them a shirt to try on so I'm not happy, if the shirts don't fit I think my blood pressure will go through the roof! 
People that went on different days - my Dad, Brother and one of the Ushers all got shirts, my Dad was measured and the shirt didn't fit so now I'm just thinking they ain't gonna fit them, especially because my dad and brother have had to have extra length on the shirts because they are tall and 3 of the ones that didn't try on shirts are also very tall so how is a normal one meant to fit them!
I've got to take Bobby to get his measured in 2 weeks so I'm going to speak to them then!
It was a different woman to who everyone else has dealt with and she sounds rubbish! She has apparently put on of the ushers in massive trousers which he is not comfortable with because the other pair that fit him were 'too snug on his bum' now he's got a pair that won't stay up and she tells him he can't wear a belt :dohh:

Anyway OH wanted all the men to have socks with their little title on and they've just been delivered so we will give them that little gift when we drop the suits to them!

Also the bunting for outside had just come and I'm so happy with it, it looks lovely!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130508_131518_zpsa32261f6.jpg

My evening invites for the people I'm inviting are all wrote, addressed and stamped ready to send, hopefully ill send them later!

I desperately need to start going on the sun beds too, finding the time is so hard! But hopefully if OH finishes work at half 4 ill go to the post office then sort the sun beds out :)​


----------



## Mummy May

Loving your bunting, is that the ebay stuff? Yeah I wouldn't be happy about the shirt thing either, I would have been right on the phone haha! You have to get a pic of Bobby in his suit, bet he looks so cute!!! Xxx


----------



## aly888

Oh my gosh I'd be annoyed about the shirts!! You're hiring from Moss Bros aren't you? When our boys go and collect their suits they get to try them on again there and then, and if anything needs changing they still have a few days to get it sorted. The same should apply for you, but if it was me I'd be sending them in sooner for another fitting, WITH shirts!!


----------



## Lauren25

It's from eBay but its not the stuff from before (I think Aly got) I needed something double sided as mine will be seen for both sides but that makes it expensive so I didn't want to pay out for it, this one is make on a certain type of fabric so the pattern and be seen on both sides, depending on each pattern some are very clear some are less clear! I think I was as cheap as the other one though, £8.50 for 40 foot and £5 for 20 foot!

Yes they are from Moss Bros but we only get them Friday to Monday so the day before the wedding! We have 9 suits to collect and most of them will be in work on the Friday so what our plan is to do (which is only happening because of this silly woman) me and OH are going to collect them as soon as the shop opens, we are then going to take them round to each person and get them to try it on there and if they need changing we will have to take them back, don't know what they will do the day before the wedding but that can be their problem for their mess up! Deffo gonna mention it when I take Bobby though!

Just ordered some alphabet stamps to try do our place cards with so hopefully they come soon so we can get cracking with them!​


----------



## Lauren25

I've found this poem and both me and OH love it but is it weird when someone else is reading it! We have decided not to do extra vows but feel by having this reading it kind of includes it and makes it more personal without us saying it!

I promise by Dorothy R. Colgan

I promise to give you the best of myself 
and to ask of you no more than you can give.

I promise to respect you as your own person
and to realise that your interests, desires and needs
are no less important than my own.

I promise to share with you my time and my attention
and to bring joy, strength and imagination to our relationship.

I promise to keep myself open to you,
to let you see through the window of my world into my innermost fears
and feelings, secrets and dreams.

I promise to grow along with you,
to be willing to face changes in order to keep our relationship alive and exciting.

I promise to love you in good times and in bad,
with all I have to give and all I feel inside in the only way I know how.
Completely and forever​


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh where did you get your stamps? I was thinking of getting some from the same place I got my others :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

I found them on Not on the highstreet and then searched for them on ebay and got them over £10 cheaper!!


----------



## Lauren25

We have finally picked all our songs, we are having ---

Walking down the aisle -
Halo instrumental - Aston

Signing the register -
1. Kiss me - Ed Sheeran
2. Love is easy - Mcfly
3. Count on me - Bruno Marrs

Walking out -
Accidently in love - Counting Crows

So happy to have them finally picked!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lauren25 said:


> We have finally picked all our songs, we are having ---
> 
> Walking down the aisle -
> Halo instrumental - Aston
> 
> Signing the register -
> 1. Kiss me - Ed Sheeran
> 2. Love is easy - Mcfly
> 3. Count on me - Bruno Marrs
> 
> Walking out -
> *Accidently in love - Counting Crows*
> 
> So happy to have them finally picked!!

One of my faves x


----------



## Lauren25

Well the stamps have come and they are huge compared with the size of the place cards so now i dont know what to do, also what a waste of money we dont even have aaarrrrhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Could you just put first names on? I also love that song! It reminds me of Shrek and I LOVE shrek :D xx


----------



## Lauren25

Reminds me of shrek too, i call it the shrek song haha.

Sadly not you could probs only get 3 letters on, our place cards are too small and the stamps are too big :(


----------



## aly888

Ahh no that sucks about the stamps. Could you use them for the persons first initial and then handwrite the rest of the name? For example, for your name use the 'L' stamp, then handwrite 'auren'? I know you didn't want to do them by hand but in combo with the stamp might look better? x


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh that's a good idea, I might try some different ideas tomorrow and see what they look like!

Today I went with my Mum, Auntie and my Mums friend to get my Mums outfit, she got a personal shopper in John Lewis and they were great, she got everything and looked so lovely! She even had a little cry because I loved the outfit and she wanted to make me proud bless her!

We sent back all our choices to the registrar today after they chased us for them yesterday! Lets hope we don't change our minds!

We are at the venue tomorrow morning finalising everything! The main thing I want to know if when we can start bringing everything to the venue as we have sooooo much stuff I think it's all going to be way too much to take on the Friday so hopefully they have somewhere we can store stuff the week leading up!​


----------



## xemmax

Oh I just welled up reading about your mum crying because she was happy she made you proud (wtf is wrong with me!), that is so sweet!


----------



## Lauren25

Haha we are deffo going to be a mess on the day!


Darcey's dress has been ordered so just waiting for that to be delivered!

Yesterday we went back to the venue to finalise everything! Two things I'm not to happy about are we have to bring our own music system and have our own person use it for the ceremony so now we are trying to figure out who we can trust to do that! The other thing is she said because we are having a cup cake cake that we have to get our own person to set it up, they won't set up the cup cakes incase they do it all wrong, so now we need to find someone to do that too! I guess i can't moan too much though, everything else so far with them has been perfect they have been great!

Hopefully today if I get the chance I'm going to cut down the table numbers and menus and put them all in the frames!​


----------



## Lauren25

Well I went off and done them and had to come straight back to show you all, I am so happy with them, think they look great! Please excuse the rubbish pictures and ignore the black stickers, I didn't want to take the film of the frames yet!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130513_131922_zps8dc2e7d5.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130513_131933_zpseb776ace.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130513_131940_zpsc6c5b322.jpg​


----------



## kmbabycrazy

They look fab xx


----------



## aly888

They look so good!

As for having to play your own music, that just seems lazy of them. They've got to have someone from the venue in the ceremony anyway by law so why not have them press play on the music :wacko: As for the cupcakes, I wouldn't want to be responsible for that either if I was them :lol: Will you have time to set them up on the morning?


----------



## Mummy May

I live your frames! I love your table number and menu's too lol! I think I might get menu's from her now I've seen yours. Xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

we have to get one of our guests to play the music too! I thought that was a bit mean and was really taken aback when she said nobody would do it for us. ill be so upset if they get it wrong; I wanted it faded out not just switched off when I finish my walk; and also the songs to 'flow' into one another-that's the one thing I'm stressing over actually! I know how you feel Lauren!

the table numbers etc are fab; I love the style of the holders!


----------



## Lauren25

Well our room is the same room for everything so I'm going to have to find someone to set the cake up when we are having photos/ welcome drinks!

I know :( the thing is we really don't know who to ask to do it, we need someone not to mess it up and that we can trust! 

Darceys dress arrived today so I had to put her in it with her headband! She looked blinking gorgeous even if I do say so myself :cloud9:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/P1000979_zpsb96cd9ad.jpg​


----------



## GypsyDancer

She absolutely looks gorgeous! How cute!
Where's the dress from? Its lovely!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

What a little stunner, she looks adorable x


----------



## Lauren25

GypsyDancer said:


> She absolutely looks gorgeous! How cute!
> Where's the dress from? Its lovely!

It's from Monsoon :)


----------



## Lauren25

Right I need all your help!

On the tables we were having the sweet jars and then little confetti bits and table gems! I got the confetti bits out today and I'm just not happy with them, the pink ones aren't pink they are more purple and I just don't think the go with our kind of theme! So I thought about having floral table runners and found a picture of what I was thinking (not this colour) ---

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/27a272b51bb242af25b895c4449820fb_zps51d6fd47.jpg

Now I looked on eBay and the thing I'm looking for are like £10/15 each which I was not expecting and really don't have to spend! So does anyone know where to get them cheaper ? Or if I can't find them cheaper I'm may ask my Mum to get her sewing machine down and give it a go, so if I went down that way (which I don't really want to with only a month to go) where would be cheap to buy fabric from!​


----------



## GypsyDancer

Lauren25 said:


> Right I need all your help!
> 
> On the tables we were having the sweet jars and then little confetti bits and table gems! I got the confetti bits out today and I'm just not happy with them, the pink ones aren't pink they are more purple and I just don't think the go with our kind of theme! So I thought about having floral table runners and found a picture of what I was thinking (not this colour) ---
> 
> https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/27a272b51bb242af25b895c4449820fb_zps51d6fd47.jpg
> 
> Now I looked on eBay and the thing I'm looking for are like £10/15 each which I was not expecting and really don't have to spend! So does anyone know where to get them cheaper ? Or if I can't find them cheaper I'm may ask my Mum to get her sewing machine down and give it a go, so if I went down that way (which I don't really want to with only a month to go) where would be cheap to buy fabric from!​

Instead of having to sew them if you do go down that route you could use trouser hemming, to iron them so theyre straight edged if you know what i mean? I did it with my little boys curtains , also have you got a market near you? I usually buy fabric from the market..
Im going to make my own lace table cloths as theyre so expensive to buy already made!
x


----------



## aly888

I love table runners. We were going to have them but had to scrap them as an unnecessary cost :nope: Trouser hemming is a good idea. As for where to get the fabric, I would look online on eBay, amazon etc

And Darcey looks absolutely gorgeous. Be careful she doesn't steal the limelight ;)


----------



## Mummy May

She's so cute, and good choice of dress lol! I don't know about fabric n stuff because in the past I've had stuff from ebay n its been cheap tat so make sure you research before you buy - they are gorgeous though :D xx


----------



## xemmax

Darcey looks amazing! Such a beautiful little girl.

I really love table runners, I'd like some too. Have you looked at hiring some rather than buying/making them yourself?


----------



## Lauren25

Haha we've already said her and bobby will be stealing the limelight!!

Ive been looking at fabric and i think ill need 3m in length per one which when im looking on ebay etc still works out expensive! Think im going to have to try and find some time to go to the market and see what the prices are like there!!

Bobby and Darceys tshirt and babygrow came this morning, they are so cute :cloud9:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/IMG_20130516_125251_zps66f979ef.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

Darcey is sooooo cute in her dress and headband :)

Hve you got any dress making shops near you? They could be worth a look for fabric? xx


----------



## Lauren25

Well the table runner idea has gone out the window, everywhere I looked it just worked out so expensive because we'd need 3 metres per table and we have 11 tables! So my Mum suggested using a square of fabric for the jars to sit on which I actual love the idea of! I've just found a seller on eBay which has gorgeous fabrics and for a 50x57cm square they are only £2 each, do you think they will be big enough?


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I think they will definitely be big enough :happydance: What a fantastic alternative :D


----------



## aly888

With the runners you could get 3, maybe 4, runners from each 3 metre length couldn't you? Meaning you'd only need 4 x 3metre length...which actually yeah, could be quite expensive...! Ok, ignore me :lol:
The squares idea sounds ideal. Do you know what size the tables are? You could buy a square and 'mock up' the idea at home to see if the size is right


----------



## Lauren25

Haha no the fabric is a metre wide either its only the width of one sometimes you could get 2 very thin ones! I think thats what ill do order one and see what its like, even though im massively impatient :haha:

Off to have Bobbys suit fitted today, cant wait to see him in it!!


----------



## Lauren25

Bobby in his suit :cloud9: rubbish picture because of the flash and the fact he didn't want to stand still and not the suit he will be wearing, he will be in full dark grey! 

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130519_131534_zps9cb2bab3.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh bless him, he's so cute! Did he mind wearing it? Xx


----------



## aly888

Awww what a little cutie


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9: he looks so cute


----------



## Lauren25

No he loved having it on! Even the woman in the shop couldn't believe what he was like, she said they're usually screaming and crying :haha:


----------



## Lauren25

Flowers have all been finalised and payed for so thats one thing completely off the list, they have said they will be delivering the flowers on the morning at about half 10!

The photographer emailed me with the final invoice, he also asked for the family photos and the timings of the day so that has all been sent back! OH decided to tell me that he wants him until the first dance, even though i wanted him to the first dance and OH told me noway! So i have emailed him back and asked if it would be possible to have him longer and how much it would cost!

I have sent the 'mad libs' to the printers to be done! I was also meant to be senting the inserts for the order of the day but they wouldn't show up properly so my Mum said she will try and sneakily do them a few a day at work!

I have got the sticky paper for the names for the place cards just need to print them and see what they look like!

I ordered all the fabric for the tables as i had no patience to wait and see what one was like so hopefully they are all good!

and lastly its my Hen Weekend this weekend waaahhhheeeeyyyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yikes you've been super busy, but fantastic that you've been making so much progress

Hope you have a fantastic hen weekend :dance:


----------



## aly888

Busy busy busy. That's quite a bit of progress. Although I think I'd murder my OH if he changed his mind about the photographer so far down the line :lol:

Yaaaay for hen weekend!!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

Haha I think it just looks a lot because I don't get the chance to update properly anymore :(

I know he drives me mad, he seemed gutted that we weren't having him until the first dance until I reminded him that was all his doing and couldn't he remember me begging him to pay the bit extra! Lets hope they are still available to do it!

I'm trying to figure out what we will need for the kids on the day, for the night and the next day while we are still at the hotel! It's so hard trying to get my head round it as MIL is having both the kids the night before the wedding but then she's dropping Darcey at my Mums to bring up to me and Bobby at our house to be with OH so trying to figure what they'll need at hers, at home and at the hotel! I think I'm going to spend 2moro making a big long list!


----------



## Mummy May

Have you got a pic of your fabric? Are you doing runners then yeah? Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd definitely say a list is the way to go on that. It made my head swim just thinking about all the stuff you'll need to remember for the kids. Maybe 3 separate bags for each of the kids if possible. One each for at your mil's, one for at your mum's for Darcey or your house for Bobby and then one each for the hotel? It probably sounds like a lot of extra work, but you could separate the lists too xx


----------



## Lauren25

The fabric hasn't arrived yet, should be here 2moro! I haven't gone for the runners no I've gone for a square of fabric just to sit in the middle of the table!

3 bags deffo sounds like a good idea! I really dont know what im going to do about Draceys bottles :wacko: I never got round to writing the lists, instead I went shopping and treated myself to a few bits for the hen weekend!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah thats what I was going to do, the squares in the middle lol! If your fabric was similar to what I was after and you want to sell, I would be interested in buying after your wedding ;) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

You've still got plenty of time to make the lists, your hen weekend is almost on you.

Not sure what to suggest about the bottles, but I'm positive you'll find a way around it :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

The fabric arrived and the prints are lovely . . . . . 

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/IMG-20130523-WA0000_zps5f7372cd.jpg

And i had the mad libs printed which arrived today, just need to be cut out . . . . .

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130523_182743_zps50e9ae4a.jpg


----------



## kmbabycrazy

The fabric is gorgeous xx


----------



## Mummy May

Okay I LOVE the fabric! I need! Link me up pleasssseeeeeeeeee :) I really can't wait for your wedding, I'm so looking forward to seeing pics! We have such a similar taste in things. I'm having those mad libs too :rofl: I'm just going to print my own though! Are you providing pens/pencils? I was going to give one of those small brown pencils with them? Can get a box of like 120 for about £3 on ebay! Xx


----------



## laura&faith

Wow love the mad libs did you print them on paper or card. Where did you get the template from


----------



## xemmax

That fabric is gorgeous! I think it will really add something to the table :)


----------



## Lauren25

Here's the link to the fabric! I'm not sure to do pens or pencils yet, was gonna do pencils but then wasn't sure if they'd look better done in Pen!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360639788013?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Laura&faith I got them done on card! I seen on your journal that you've already done some, you beat me to it :)

Hen Weekend starts 2moro, meeting at the station at 9am everyone has their t-shirts that I haven't seen and I will be getting mine in the morning! So excited!


----------



## Mummy May

Oooh have fun!! :D xx


----------



## laura&faith

I only done them on paper. Ooo have fun on your hen night be good:haha:


----------



## aly888

Hope your hen weekend is going to plan!

That fabric looks gorgeous too. Are they already cut to the right size?


----------



## Lauren25

Well my Hen weekend was AMAZING!!

My Mum, MOH and Sister in law came to pick me up with a bag full of goodies, they all had tshirts on with my picture on the front and they had for me a tshirt, veil, tutu and loads of little hen party bits! We then all left for the train station and when we got there they made me wait outside with my Mum, we then walked in and they all had their backs to me then turned round and they all had masks on of OH!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/a01fcbb47da1dfc83b8f5fd09f89fb77_zpsb4ab285e.jpg

We then got on the train and had glasses of cava and gorgeous cupcakes!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/5a36a10a5bab47c64c81585736697cf2_zpsc49f1b98.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/060c5d88641aedb349875181b2606983_zps15e9dd72.jpg

We got to London and dropped our things off at the hotel and my MOH had arranged a pedi tour around London but we ended up loosing half the group on the underground and by the time we would have got everything sorted it would have been too late so we just headed to the show and it was so good we were all up singing and dancing to all the spice girl songs at the end, was perfect for a hen weekend!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/a7e4d10b9c415f58f242f30e6759e3ef_zps05f070f4.jpg

That evening we went to Jamie Oliver's Union Jack restaurant and the food was lovely! We done lots of games, pass the parcel, mr and mrs etc! After that we headed to a club and I was soooooo drunk but we all had a great night!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/96b44cb7c2bed6958ba130c4ecce81d0_zps1abed3ca.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/3a4b69e43fcb206dca1e1b7bac0bfc2e_zpsb1552f32.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/df28d5ff40fa4148c8e2f232297f5af1_zps97e010ad.jpg

Sunday we got up to go to Camden Market and ohh my word I have never felt so rough in all my life, I ended up not looking at much of the Market just the outside stalls and then just sat it the sunshine! We met my cousin there too as he lives there and at the minute he is the lead role in one of the musicals so he cant come to the wedding so was great to see him before it all! We then headed to the ice bar which was a great experience!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/b10f428b85ce17b1162fb496c5dc6d8c_zpscffbcd57.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/b5dfd9b2c55966e01a86b1942d2d3273_zps8169fdb6.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/d94460f6f8458a0ee121fdedbe01c7a6_zps0d834d06.jpg

That night we want to Byron which is a burger diner type place and I have never had a burger like it, it was gorgeous! That night kind of didn't go to plan as there was that many people trying to get us in places it all got too much so we went to a quite bar place for a cocktail (where my Auntie caught a man and woman at it in the toilets :haha:) and after that we just headed back to the room and all got together for one last glass of cava and then it was to bed we were all shattered!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/485a52e78e419f9ceea1bd343a359f85_zps8e30047e.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/89976860eb079f34f4cb6aead37569b1_zpsb4390781.jpg​


----------



## aly888

Ahh woowww, your weekend looks amazing!!! Glad you enjoyed it :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww your hen weekend sounds amazing :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

Well drama as always has been happening in OHs family and now the two flower girls (OHs two nieces) aren't coming, thankfully OH put his foot down and said we ain't getting involved in your games say no now and they are off everything so they have been wiped of everything! We don't even know what's gone on their Mum isn't with OHs brother anymore and he doesn't really do anything for them but MIL has them 3 days a week and there is always drama going on!!

I finally payed the deposit for our wedding hair today and booked Bobby in to have his wedding hair cut on the Wednesday before!

I've just ordered Bobby one of those little ready beds for at the hotel so that way he can go in whoever's room he wants to!

Bit naughty of me but after my MOH got the most amazing cupcakes for my hen weekend I wanted to have some from that woman instead of the plain boring ones I'd ordered so I've just spoke to the woman and she can do them and they will end up about £20 more than the other ones but they are going to look great instead of just making do!

Dress fittings again on Saturday for me and the bridesmaids, my Mum is coming this time to see us all before the day!

SIL and her boyfriend have offered to have the kids in Wednesday next week so Me and OH can go shopping for some new clothes for Vegas, hopefully then ill get some gift bags for the thank you presents, sparkly grips for my hair, Darcey some little socks to wear, Fathers Day presents as its Fathers Day the day after the wedding, I'm going to treat us all to a new outfit for the day after the wedding so I will get them too hopefully!

I done a to do list this morning and it is SO long, so many little bits and pieces to get done!


----------



## aly888

Oh gosh, not more drama!! At least OH put his foot down and told them exactly how it was. But what a shame his nieces won't be there :(

Can you cancel the cakes you've already ordered? £20 extra is nothing when you think about it. And you'll be so much happier with them.


----------



## EmmyReece

:nope: what a shame oh's nieces won't be there. But it's good that oh put his foot down though.

I'd definitely see if you can cancel the other cakes and get the fancy ones ordered off this lady. It's worth the extra £20 for you to be that much happier with them :happydance:

Awwwww I love those little ready bed things. My other cousin (the mum of 3 of my flower girls) brought one with her last time she was over and her eldest girl absolutely love it :D


----------



## Mummy May

How has nobody else noticed that BLOODY HELL you're your Mum's double!!!! Your hen do looks fab though, I'm starting to think that mine is going to be boring now lol. I cannot believe how quick your wedding is coming around xx


----------



## FayDanielle

I've read through your whole journal today and I can't wait to see the pictures of it! I love everything! Your guestbook is gorgeous. Colour scheme is what I want when I get married too! 
Have you ordered your sweets yet? xx


----------



## Lauren25

It is a shame bit their Dad doesnt look after them so MIL would spend all her time at our wedding looking after them, OH said himself atleast now maybe she'll enjoy the day and he said maybe she'll start to pay our kids some attention as she never sees our kids anymore shes too busy with the other two!!

Haha mummymay everyone says that about me and my mum!! What are you doing for your hen weekend? Im sure it will be fab!!

Thank you Faydanielle i hope it all looks how i hope it does! Ive just ordered the sweets now, just ordered 1kg of each sort so then i can order more if needed! We already have marshmellows and flying saucers :)

Ive also ordered a thicker chalk pen for the table plan so i can do bits thicker and thinner, im dreading so much doing it, been putting it off so much!

Ordered Darcey a little pair of socks too as the shoes i got her i doubt will fit her!!


----------



## Lauren25

Just payed off final balance to the photographer, DJ and photo booth :happydance:

Final dress fitting tomorrow, can't wait to have my dress on again :D

Can't believe it's 2 weeks tomorrow, I'm so scared!!


----------



## xemmax

Wow it's going to come around so fast! Are you nervous?

Your hen do looked so much fun, I especially loved the masks although it would freak me out big time :rofl: Sorry you're having a bit of family drama, seems like it's an unwritten law surrounding weddings!


----------



## aly888

TWO WEEKS!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lauren25

Emma i cant even tell you how nervous i am, i am soooo scared and i just know how bad ill be on the day!! Im starting to think why are we doing this because we are both the same haha!!

Final dress fittings done for me and the bridesmaids, my Mum came and cried at me in my dress, she seriously is going to be a mess on the day :haha: but thats all done and they will be collected the day before!


----------



## xemmax

Awwww it will be so amazing on the day when you see all of your plans come together and you look like a princess.. and you get to marry your OH of course :haha:

Ahh you're so nearly there! :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy May

Oh my! 2 weeks! I'm just going to Newcastle on the 9th of November and my hens are dressing up as things beginning with n ... See the theme yet?! Lol! I'm nervous for my wedding too, in fact at Rory's christening we stood at the front and I said to oh I can't do it hahaha xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh wow that sounds fun Mummymay, Newcastle is meant to be amazing for a nightout!!

Some of the sweets have arrived so we gave them a try in the jars! (Ignore the ribbon its my spare jar haha)

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/IMG-20130603-WA0000_zps90621bdc.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/IMG-20130603-WA0001_zps2710cc5e.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh they look good!! And will be so easy to prepare beforehand! What have you ended up spending on the sweets if you don't mind me asking? Xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Course i don't mind you asking :)

We have got marshmallows and flying saucers which we got from the poundshop!

And then so far we have ordered -

100 love hearts (that's 100 in that 1 jar) - £7.94
1kg pink mushrooms - £6.90
1kg pink and blue bottles - £7.35
1kg bonbons - £6.85
1kg pink and white mice - £6.90

We need a bit more than this but not a lot more!


----------



## Lauren25

We have some major drama going on at the minute, OH and MIL have fell out, I won't go into it cause ill be here for days but lets just say she's been given the choice to come to our wedding and enjoy the day with us or have her other two grandchildren (the ones I mentioned before) and at the minute it's looking like she will be choosing not to come! It's all a fresh though so we will see in a few days what's going on! OH has said to me though if she chooses not to come then he will cut her out completely!

Stress we don't need so close to our day!


----------



## DonnaBallona

oh lord- poor you!!!!! I sincerely hope that this is just a storm in
a teacup and she puts up or shuts up for you. urgh!

xx


----------



## Mummy May

I'm my lord, as if this is happening so close to your day. If would be inclined to be like your OH in this though, I mean she could have them any day of the year but you and her son will only get married once. If that was my mother I would be telling her to sod off. Hope you getting sorted soon Hun. Hugs! 

Xxx

P.s your sweets cost way less than I expected you to be spending lol


----------



## Lauren25

Well as I predicted everything is back to normal and they are acting like nothing happened which don't get me wrong is good for the point of the wedding but I just don't get how they do it, lets face it if it was me dealing with it she wouldn't be coming to the wedding or having anything to do with us for all she said but that's why I have learnt to stay out of it!

Anyway we went to get Bobby some toms to go with his suit and they are a funny fit and don't fit his feet so we got him some black converse instead, still not sure to keep them or to get black vans instead!

Got a phone call today to say the suits have arrived early so we can collect them which is great, means we can get everyone to try them and sort them out in plenty of time!

More sweets arrived .....

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130604_154333_zps48f6417e.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130604_154008_zpsd8dde68d.jpg

And I got some gift bags for the tankards so they are all ready to go .....

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130604_172748_zps38e3db54.jpg


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Ooooo getting so close. Glad it's sorted but I'm like you, I wouldn't have been able to kiss and make up lol. The sweets and the gift bags look great xx


----------



## Mummy May

You're a nicer lady than me coz I would have told her to do one haha! Also I hate you, I'm on Slim Fast and I LOVE pink mice and there they are, staring at me hahahaha! I might do pink pigs at mine :D I do love baby converse but Florence's black DC's are way nicer than her converse and comfier for her, so I think the only way you will know is to try the others too xx


----------



## Lauren25

I've learnt to stay out of it now (as best I can cause I sure do have an opinion on it all) but this is what they do, a while a go now MIL went mental at OH, she spoke to him like I've never even heard worse enemy's speak to each other but then she just rang up and acted like nothing had ever happened and OH done the same! I really don't get it but ahh well!

We got some of the sticky transparent paper to print the names on for the place cards and we've tried 2 different printers and neither will work so now we are going to try it with normal paper and stick them on if not they will just have the be wrote in our awful handwriting haha!

My Mums got the job of putting the ribbon and tags on the sweet jars for the centrepieces and she sent me a picture of one to make sure she was doing it right! I think they look fab!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/0ca2525f622b74eee406e64bca06cbe9_zps2ceca582.jpg

Went and picked the suits up today as they arrived in early! The ones that have tried them on so far have fit, the rest are trying theirs on tomorrow but fingers crossed none need changing! But here's is Bobby in his :cloud9: just need to find him a little belt for his trousers!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130606_151439_zpse3334a24.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130606_151532_zpsa60856bf.jpg​


----------



## kmbabycrazy

He's so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laura&faith

Aww what a cutie


----------



## Mummy May

Oh my god he is sooooooooo cute! And his converse look fab xx


----------



## EmmyReece

omg how cute does he look :cloud9:


----------



## FayDanielle

adorable!!! x


----------



## Lauren25

Thank you everyone :) i deffo think hes going to steal the show!!

OH went off on his stag weekend this morning, im getting all pictures of them up on facebook drinking in the airport and they are doing a hashtag on twitter so you can follow everything they are doing, think that might end in us not getting married next week though :rofl:

We also got a card from a relative on my Mums side of the family today who we invited to the evening reception, they cant make it but sent us £50 in the card, cant believe it!!

I'm at such a loss at the minute of whats left to do!!


----------



## Mummy May

Oooh how lovely! 50 quid lol! When they back from stag? Atleast you can know what he's doing lol xx


----------



## Tasha

Awww he is adorable. BHS tends to have little boys belts x


----------



## Lauren25

Just finished the place cards, I ended up printing them onto white sticky labels so they don't look the neatest but its better than us writing them cause them they would look a mess!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/IMG_20130609_222032_zpsf03d5226.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

I've just ordered Bobby and Darcey one of these frames each (Bobbys with stars) Darceys says 'thank you for being our flower girl Love Mummy & Daddy' and Bobbys says 'Thank you for being our pageboy Love Mummy & Daddy'

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/4f3d51d7fe013d66971519910e662657_zps20bf42d0.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Those are gorgeous! Not long now eep! How you feeling? Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Stressed! I feel like I have so much to do but I can't even tell you what needs doing! I've emailed the venue to find out how they want everything organised as they will be setting up so I think once they tell me that and I can sort it all ill feel a bit better!

I spent hours this morning counting out table gems and putting them into separate bags after doing that I thought why am I so bothered about there being the same amount on each table cause no one else will notice!

I still haven't got our Dads anything as a thank you present and I can't even think what to get them at this late notice! The main thank you is for all the parents and that's a photo book of the wedding pictures after the wedding so this is more just a little something on the day, our mums are getting flowers! Any ideas ?


----------



## GypsyDancer

Dont know what others have suggested but saw your post on another thread about having a tight budget, so hard thinking of gifts!
Would have said cufflinks first but saw you said their shirts cant take them..
what about a little bottle of aftershave each?
A mug with Dad on or something
A bottle of wine/nice beer and a nice pint glass?
Do you have a john lewis or similiar near you?
I think these are nice gifts if your stuck for something 
https://www.johnlewis.com/cottage-delight-the-gamekeepers-store-box/p163910
Or a shoe shining kit
https://www.johnlewis.com/gentleman's-hardware-shoe-shine-kit/p231802204


----------



## GypsyDancer

Bobby looks sooo cute by the way!
Make sure you get lots of pictures of your venue once its decorated! Cant wait to have a nosey!
Oh's cousin got married the other day (we didnt go) but i love looking at the pictures!
x


----------



## Tasha

What about something like this https://personaltouchgifts.co.uk/pu...-shot-glass/?gclid=CO-xtqS72rcCFY3HtAodwxEARA and https://personaltouchgifts.co.uk/purple-ronnie-wedding-father-of-the-groom-shot-glass/ you can pay for next day delivery I think.

They do these tankards too https://personaltouchgifts.co.uk/fabulous-tankard-father-of-bride/


----------



## Mummy May

Or just a bottle of a spirit or something? Jack Daniels maybe? It's hard isn't it! Hopefully the venue will be back in touch soon so you can organise, I always feel better when things are organised lol! 
About the table gems, you're probably right about nobody else noticing but it would probably do your head in if you knew they weren't all even - I'm exactly the same. You're probably going to want to have something to do all week, if you sit down you will just think about something you think you should be doing. Just keep calm :) have a glass of wine xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think we're getting Chris' dad an engraved pint glass and some cans on guiness (that's what he's drinking at the moment), if my dad had been around I think I would have got him an engraved plectrum. The main thank you present for Chris' dad though is that we're watching their dogs for them the week after the wedding while they go to Rhodes 

I love your place setting cards, they look fantastic :D


----------



## Lauren25

I'm the same as you Gypsydancer I love having a nosey at other weddings :)

Thanks for all the ideas, I ended up getting my Dad a bottle of Bacardi today and told OH to sort his Dad out himself because everything that's ever suggested is No and that's why with 4 days to the wedding we hadn't sorted it so we will see what OH comes up with!

Also got the 2 readers a little bottle of something to say thank you!

Just sent off our breakfast requests for the morning, I've ordered a big fry up cause I know I won't be able to eat, I'm thinking if I have a plate of lots of things I might pick at some! Also sent the table plan of to them! They also got back to be about sorting stuff and she just said there will be someone working there from 3pm who I can hand it all over to and discuss it all with them, also she sent me some forms to fill in with everything we are bringing and a little comment box so ill be able to write in detail what goes where!

Also sat and put all the scratch cards in there little holders and my mums spent the evening putting the order of the days together!

Bobbys wedding hair cut tomorrow :)


----------



## Mummy May

I can't believe how quickly it's coming in, if its fast for me it must be flying in for you. You've given me a kick up the backside to finish my invites though, it will be time for me to send them before I know it! I'm actually really excited for you, eep!!! I'm another that likes to mosey at weddings so pics for me too :) 
Away bless Bobby, does he know what's happening or does he just think its a party kind of thing? Xx


----------



## Lauren25

I know it really is flying around I can't believe how quick it's gone!

Bobby doesn't really know what's going on, I keep telling him we are getting married etc but he doesn't speak really so he's probs just taking it all in haha!

OH sat and done his speech today and its so good, he read it all to me apart from what he wrote about me and its the perfect mix of funny and thanking people!

I done the children's favours this afternoon -

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130612_154848_zps94609679.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/20130612_154827_zps69707589.jpg

Bobby also had his wedding hair cut - 

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/IMG_20130612_175641_zps783a6379.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

We have also just booked to go on the sunset helicopter tour round the Grand Canyon, we didn't know to do it or not because its soooooo expensive but we thought we are never going to do this again!

We also booked to go the Michael Jackson cirque-du-soleil and Penn and Teller :)

So excited :happydance:


----------



## FayDanielle

Helicopter tour sounds incredible, you lucky lady!

2 days:happydance: how you feeling? xx


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah it's a once in a lifetime, you may as well! Eep! Xxx


----------



## GypsyDancer

You can very nearly say "your getting married tomorrow!"
How exciting!
Have you got everything finished and ready now?


----------



## EmmyReece

Just dropping in to say good luck for this weekend :hugs:

Hope it's everything you ever dreamed of :cloud9:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Won't be on tomorrow because it's my birthday so just dropping in to say good luck Saturday. Have an amazing day, I'm sure everything will be perfect. And congrats in advance, can't wait to see pictures xx


----------



## Lauren25

I can not even tell you how stressed this really isn't fun :(

I had a knock at the door this morning and a man standing there from Waitrose with 4 boxes in his hand, I'd only gone and forgot to cancel that cupcake order so now have 50 cupcakes sat in my kitchen doing god knows what! I broke down crying but OH said it doesn't matter worse things could happen!

Went and picked up the top tier of the cake from marks and Spencer's and its pathetically small, it's the right size for the cake stand atleast but I don't even think the people will stand on the top!

Then my Mum offered to do anything we needed help with so I asked her to write the table plan on the mirror, she's just rang me and said she really struggled to fit names on and has just done first names when I asked for first and last, she said she hasn't put the top table on there when I obviously wanted that so she sent me a picture and she's drew a grid on it and just listed names, it looks awful, I really just want to cry but I can't tell her I hate it as I've already today told her she done something else wrong (could be 2 things to tell the truth) so I sent her a picture and just said it doesn't look like this haha and she said no it doesn't I tried my best so now I feel really bad but it's so bad!

I really just want to cry and tomorrow's going to be even more stressful! :cry:

Sorry to be so negative i think it's all finally got on top of me and I can't even sit back for a bit cause I have no time to!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe, hugs hun. It will all work out I'm sure. I know it might not make you feel better but worse things have happened. My friend had the worst nightmare of weddings but she still says looking back she wouldn't have changed a thing. It was her wedding day and that made it perfect, whatever went wrong it was hers. We all want it to be perfect but on Saturday these things won't matter to much. Delegate your stress to a bridesmaid and enjoy your day Saturday xx


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh Hun big fat hugs coming your way. Could you give out the extra cakes? People always love cake! I know exactly how you want your table plan to look because we have the same mirror and I know we saw the same picture - and I also want it to be perfect BUT people just need to find their seats, and you're going to have a lot on your plate today. It's no use me trying to say try not to stress, because you will anyway. But try to enjoy today as much as you possibly can, because you're getting married tomorrow and its the day all this exciting stuff has been building to! Eep! Good luck for tomorrow and congratulations in advance. I hope your day goes brilliantly. Xxx


----------



## GypsyDancer

Im sure everything will seem so miniscule by tomorrow!
Have fun, relax and enjoy your day!
I dont even know you and im excited for you!
Goodluck xxx


----------



## xemmax

Sorry you've had a stressful day hun but please remember these are small details in a big day.. good luck for tomorrow, I am sure it will all be perfect! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## FayDanielle

Today is the day :happydance:

Congratulations and Good luck xxx


----------



## aly888

I've missed so much because I've been away all week but GOOD LUCK for today. It's going to be an amazing day, despite all the stresses you've had the last few days. You're gonna love every minute :flower: Can't wait to hear all about it x


----------



## GypsyDancer

Happy wedding day! Wish you the best of luck! X


----------



## xemmax

Hope today is perfect!! Xx


----------



## Tasha

I hope you have the most amazing day!


----------



## Mummy May

Eeeeeeeeeeppppppppp you're MARRIED!!!!! :D :D :D cannot wait to hear about it xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

I hope you had an amazing day hun


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hope you had a lovely day. Can't wait to hear about it x


----------



## Lauren25

Thank you all for the lovely messages, I am now married ahhhhhhh :happydance:
I had the most amazing day ever even though all morning I wondered why I was doing it as I felt so sick from nerves, couldn't eat, drink or anything but as soon as I got to the top of the room and was about to walk down the aisle the nerves went so it really was the build up to it all!
The weather was amazing I am so chuffed, Thursday and Friday the rain has been so bad so I was expecting it to be the same but it stayed dry for most the day and only starting spitting twice, even though apparently in central down (we were on the outskirts) it was hammering it down with rain!
The day was just amazing, everything went so well, the speeches were AMAZING!! Everyone said they had a great time and we are still getting messages now from people saying they had a great day and its the best wedding they've been too so that was so good to hear after over a year of planning!
I've stole a few pictures from other people to show you :)

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/ae6ede792e28cc6ada63851dc413912e_zps511430b6.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/db07d3984349fb7ac8d728e7dcbb21aa_zps6d7cb2d4.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/c279492ab4377c0bbf72fbd3fc29eed6_zpsff5abe21.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/7601ac9392a1bd7089d8e15a6a1ceb5f_zps81bfc775.jpg

This is what I married!! :wacko::dohh:

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/f97c695d43cffdaaa5937a7742372c5b_zps05f6d221.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/f4d225afe11d6be4c7a3109110bc52d4_zps86c34f8d.jpg​


----------



## xemmax

Oh god you made such a stunning bride! It all looks beautiful, all of your hard work seems to have paid off so well. So glad it was a perfect day. Congratulations Mrs! xxxx


----------



## DonnaBallona

Congratulations Lady! you make a beautiful bride. 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: you looked stunning

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Jemma_x

You look stunning, congratulations


----------



## GypsyDancer

Congratulations! You do look beautiful!
So glad it went well!
x


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh it's looks amazing :) congrats again xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

Congratulations!!!

You looked absolutely beautiful xx


----------



## aly888

Congratulations MRS!!!! You looked stunning, just so pretty. I'm so glad the weather stayed good for you. It looks like it was an amazing day :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations, you look beautiful x


----------



## Lauren25

Got back from Vegas this morning and we had the most amazing time ever! I would recommend anyone to go, it's just out of this world! I will put some pictures up 2moro when I put them on the laptop!

This 2 weeks waiting for the professional photos is the longest 2 weeks ever! I didn't think 2 weeks was long when we booked it but now it feels like forever haha!


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh I'm glad you had a fantastic time, I can't believe its all over! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

I know I can't believe it's all over too :( it really is all done before you know it!

A few more pictures I've stole off people on Facebook!

Some of the table.

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/1eebae70681f12e468138af5867b3c62_zps31f3e3ab.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/432369d1c68ec7e92e03196c20e87802_zps3edba1b8.jpg

Our cake.

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/1d659bbf99a6991454a8c66de0f2f0d4_zps11bfc99d.jpg

The BBQ food.

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/9ee4de0b854f547520a5436c4c275084_zpsbd7f90ae.jpg

Me & my bridesmaids.

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/18151a42b79f254eaeada1640a0c3ef3_zps29ba601e.jpg

Two of my favourite pictures, OH toasting me at the end of his speech and my MOH getting all the flies out my dress.

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/4a34e64d72d3848431a951db71020db9_zps37066925.jpg

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/295c1981de7e95f818f1054c904dca80_zps53756193.jpg


----------



## xemmax

So glad you had an amazing honeymoon! You made such a beautiful bride Lauren, pictures are so lovely! xx


----------



## stephx

Aw congratulations! You looked stunning xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You really looked so stunning xx


----------



## Mummy May

Awhile it's so beautiful, I'm getting really quite excited for mine now :) xxx


----------



## Lauren25

I have the wedding pictures and I am soooo happy with them :) I have them all on Facebook so if anyone wants to see feel free to add me, I'll pm you my name :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Had a look through them when you put them on, they're great and it looks like everybody had a great time xx


----------



## Mummy May

Me me! I wanna see! Xx


----------



## GypsyDancer

Oo id love to see them too! I really like your bridesmaid dresses too! X


----------

